# 2010 NFL Season



## MrLeading

Well as a diehard Vikings fan let me start off this thread by saying FUCK BRETT FAVRE! I can't imagine Tarvaris Jackson taking us out of the NFC North this season. The guy is incompetent at the QB position. With that being said I honestly wouldn't care if Favre came back in October. We just can't seem to get the ball down the field without him. Our defense is stout, and our offence is really good too, but Tarvaris Jackson just doesn't know how to run an NFL team. Who knows though, maybe Favre shed some light on him last season. AP could also do extremely well this year if our O-Line gets their shit together. Byrant McKinnie is biggest waste of money we have ever had. He is massive but is possibly the slowest man in the world. 

I just feel like Favre was scared to come back to the NFC North. Our first game is against the Saints who he still probably has nightmares about, and then he would have to play two games against the Bears who have Julius Peppers now who absolutely wrecked his shit last year when we went to Carolina, and two games against the Lions who have Ndamukong Suh who is probably going to get 17-20 sacks this season and could potentially kill a man with his tackling fuel.

Well now that I am done ranting let us begin talking about this exciting year in football to come!


----------



## HighonLife

^^ I dont see Ndamukong Suh getting 17-20 sacks this year at all


----------



## MrLeading

You're probably right, sometime in his career he will get there though. That man was built for the d-line.


----------



## smotpoker

I am stoked the Bengals signed T.O.As much as the media and probably every non Bengal fan wants to see every thing blow up in Cincy, I think the team is going to gel and make a deep playoff run. T.O and Pacman both know this is their last chance. If they screw up here, it's over for them.


----------



## MrLeading

smotpoker said:


> I am stoked the Bengals signed T.O.As much as the media and probably every non Bengal fan wants to see every thing blow up in Cincy, I think the team is going to gel and make a deep playoff run. T.O and Pacman both know this is their last chance. If they screw up here, it's over for them.



Absolutely, Cincy is going to be a very interesting team to watch this year. Should be pretty damn entertaining. 

I really thing Aaron Rodgers and the Green Bay Packers is going to have an incredible year this year. Their TE Jermichael Finley is disgusting and is going to become a dominant TE in the league this year I think. Driver has one good year left in him and Jennings is in his prime (although reaching the end of it.) The NFC North just got a helluva lot more interesting with the news of Favre's retirement.


----------



## Thanatos

Chiefs are going 5-11, I'm calling it. It's gonna be a good year 8)


----------



## HighonLife

smotpoker said:


> I am stoked the Bengals signed T.O.As much as the media and probably every non Bengal fan wants to see every thing blow up in Cincy, I think the team is going to gel and make a deep playoff run. *T.O and Pacman both know this is their last chance. If they screw up here, it's over for them*.



thats what all of us in Dallas thought


----------



## Kenickie

i don't know i just hope we don't fucking fuck up, now that we've had our story book year.


----------



## theotherside

My team( the Texans ) have been 2-14, all the way to 9-7....is there a chance in hell we could make the playoffs just this once.....pretty please  Our schedule is always tough( everyone says this but seriously).


----------



## axl blaze

Bengals + Deep Playoff Run = Does Not Compute !

and while the NFC North isn't a joke anymore, like what it used to be as a conference, I have a hard time believing Brett Favre decided to not come back because of its apparent toughness. I think that a lot on Favre coming back is if he can physically take another season of playing football and the rigors it demands


----------



## MD Specialist

theotherside26 said:


> My team( the Texans ) have been 2-14, all the way to 9-7....is there a chance in hell we could make the playoffs just this once.....pretty please  Our schedule is always tough( everyone says this but seriously).



I think so.. 


But FUCK YES!! It's about time football starts up again.. I just hope and believe that our wait is over and the 49ers will be a consistent playoff team and maybe even a super bowl team in a few years. Our defense is tough as shit, our secondary has improved immensely over the years and our offense has weapons! If Mike Singletary stays on as head coach after this year then watch out Pittsburgh the Niners will have 6 Super Bowl wins, and maybe more. Alex Smith does have to step up this year and lead this team to the playoffs. He did pretty well last year, but if he doesn't then in my opinion his career is over in San Fran. My prediction this year is the Niners go 12-4 (destroy the cardinals, seahawks, and rams) and get to at least the divisional round of the playoffs. Go Niners!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Is there a bigger question mark this year than the Miami Dolphins? We gained Brandon Marshall but lost Jason Ferguson, the anchor of our 3-4 defense last season. We got Karlos Dansby to complement an average to good Channing Crowder, but our outside linebackers are huge question marks (lots of talent, very little experience). But the biggest question mark of all is Chad Henne. He looked like a star in the making at times last season, and at others like shit. He has the arm and the work ethic to succeed, but does he have the brains?

Last season was predictable. Coming off our surprise 2008 campaign where we made the playoffs due to a weak schedule, I was correct in predicting that against one of the tougher schedules in the league our record would take a hit, even with a better team. This year? Who the fuck knows how we will do. We could go anywhere from 7-9 to AFC championship game.

All I know is that the Jets are the most overrated team this season. Expect them to be the leagues biggest disappointment, especially if Revis isn't playing. Pay the man already! He's only the best cornerback in the league. The ego of Rex Ryan is large enough to consume the state of New York if he really thinks that they will be successful without him.


----------



## Wolfy90

Oakland raiders are coming back.

By the way I am a raiders fan heres to a good season.


----------



## Care

MD Specialist said:


> I think so..
> 
> 
> But FUCK YES!! It's about time football starts up again.. I just hope and believe that our wait is over and the 49ers will be a consistent playoff team and maybe even a super bowl team in a few years. Are defense is tough as shit, our secondary has improved immensely over the years and our offense has weapons! If Mike Singletary stays on as head coach after this year then watch out Pittsburgh the Niners will have 6 Super Bowl wins, and maybe more. *Alex Smith does have to step up this year and lead this team to the playoffs.* He did pretty well last year, but if he doesn't then in my opinion his career is over in San Fran. My prediction this year is the Niners go 12-4 (destroy the cardinals, seahawks, and rams) and get to at least the divisional round of the playoffs. Go Niners!


Agreed
Alex smith will make or break the niners this year.


----------



## Sir Foxx

Denver Broncos, 11-5, putting it together in the last half of season, in the playoffs as wildcard and then an improbable run to the SuperBowl where they dominate.


----------



## cj

entheo said:


> Chiefs are going 5-11, I'm calling it. It's gonna be a good year 8)



LOL brittle Brodie for the win. He was so great down here in T town im sure yall will be fine


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MD Specialist said:


> I think so..
> 
> 
> But FUCK YES!! It's about time football starts up again.. I just hope and believe that our wait is over and the 49ers will be a consistent playoff team and maybe even a super bowl team in a few years. Are defense is tough as shit, our secondary has improved immensely over the years and our offense has weapons! If Mike Singletary stays on as head coach after this year then watch out Pittsburgh the Niners will have 6 Super Bowl wins, and maybe more. Alex Smith does have to step up this year and lead this team to the playoffs. He did pretty well last year, but if he doesn't then in my opinion his career is over in San Fran. My prediction this year is the Niners go 12-4 (destroy the cardinals, seahawks, and rams) and get to at least the divisional round of the playoffs. Go Niners!



I also like the 9ers to turn it around this season. Mike Singletary appears to be a pretty good coach. Frank Gore is my favorite NFL running back. Dude had three ACL tears and is still an elite back. Imagine how good he could have been if his knees hadn't been busted up so many times.


----------



## Kenickie

Sir Foxx said:


> Denver Broncos, 11-5, putting it together in the last half of season, in the playoffs as wildcard and then an improbable run to the SuperBowl where they dominate.



The Broncos have been the wildcard team for what, the past 5 years? and they never make it past the first round of play offs.


----------



## Sir Foxx

Kenickie said:


> The Broncos have been the wildcard team for what, the past 5 years? and they never make it past the first round of play offs.



In the 1996, the Denver Broncos had been to the SuperBowl 4 times and never won.  

Your point is?


----------



## BaltimoreBOMB

HighonLife said:


> ^^ I dont see Ndamukong Suh getting 17-20 sacks this year at all



hells no this will not happen. the Browns Dummervill will have more.

Baltimore Ravens- T Pryce might top 10 this season.


----------



## BaltimoreBOMB

3 said:


> I also like the 9ers to turn it around this season. Mike Singletary appears to be a pretty good coach. Frank Gore is my favorite NFL running back. Dude had three ACL tears and is still an elite back. Imagine how good he could have been if his knees hadn't been busted up so many times.



WTF. WHATS THE REASON the niners Coffee retired with less the 3 seasons under his helmet!!!

Some speculation is that Coffee has a higher calling, which is ministry.


----------



## MrLeading

Favre is back to send my Vikings to Texas in February. I know everyone is sick of hearing about him but Minnesota is fucking buzzing. This is going to be a great season my friends.


----------



## Kenickie

i thought that was the last i was going to have to hear about that jerk :/

atleast he's a saints fan


----------



## axl blaze

Sir Foxx said:


> Denver Broncos, 11-5, putting it together in the last half of season, in the playoffs as wildcard and then an improbable run to the SuperBowl where they dominate.



are you serious now? if you are going to make such banal accusations, it would really help to back it up. with the beating the Broncos have self-inflicted themselves in the off-season, such a claim is like saying the Browns will make the SuperBowl this year.

the AFC West isn't quite such a joke as the NFC West will ever be, and I could have seen the Broncos being a dark horse contender for the AFC West _before _ this off-season, but being a dark horse contender for the AFC West doesn't translate into making the playoffs or even far more attainable, a playoff win.

sorry Broncos fans. not even Tim Tebow's horrible haircut or his three-times-a-day prayers should be able to save your season


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Its going to be a tough start to the 2010 season as a Steelers fan.  Ben has to play lights out when he gets to play again.  And I hope Troy stays healthy while Harrison and Woodley wreak havoc to QBs while Timmons becomes the next star in the middle.

I'm also looking forward to Mike Wallace developing into a WR star.


----------



## axl blaze

it will be a tough season as a Steelers fan. however, our defense is finally healthy after a brutal season last year. if the defensive line and Troy Polamalu (the LBs usually stay healthy) are right, then we should make the playoffs.

a lot will depend on how the Steelers do in their first four games sans Ben Raptisburger. if they go 2-2 I will be content, any better I will rejoice.

due to Pittsburgh losing Santonio Holmes, I expect the Steelers to go back to the run first, pass later mentality that kept them in the thick of things for so many years. with a solid enough run game and a great defense, I see them reverting back to true Steelers football. which is a great thing


----------



## Busty St Clare

+ 1 Axel. It's not like Ben will be coming back from injury either. He should be fresher as the season approaches the playoffs. I'm also happier that they will have to play a lot tougher without Holmes.


----------



## jahh

i'm a bills fan UNFORTUNATELY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

jahh said:


> i'm a bills fan UNFORTUNATELY!!!!!!!!



I wouldn't have shared that publicly. Even the Saints have won a Superbowl.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> I wouldn't have shared that publicly. Even the Saints have won a Superbowl.



hey! 

we won our little....game with the Texans, 38-20. But like beating the Texans is hard, it should have been a shut out, really.


----------



## axl blaze

does anybody watch pre-season games religiously? I seem to have missed the first two games of my team, but I will hurriedly check out a re-cap from the internet.

I try not to scrutinize NFL pre-season games too much, but sometimes us rabid foaming fans can't help it. do ya'll feel the same way? or do you tune out when the games come on.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ try to catch em at the beginning when the starters are in, n then i surf through the channels


----------



## junglist15

Washington Redskins = Super Bowl bound!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

junglist15 said:


> Washington Redskins = Super Bowl bound!!!



And my Dolphins are going to have their second undefeated season in team history. I guess we'll see you there?


----------



## Care

^^pure comedy, both of you


----------



## melange

I'm here again this year to rep THE COWBOYS


fuck the haters

I disapprove of getting rid of patrick crayton


----------



## melange

care said:


> ^^pure comedy, both of you



agreed


----------



## axl blaze

hey, some people are picking the Redskins as the last Wildcard spot this year. I will like seeing Donovan McNabb in a more traditional play-action NFL offense, instead of that pass-happy Philadelphia Eagles shit he had to deal with


----------



## animal_cookie

axl blaze said:


> does anybody watch pre-season games religiously? I seem to have missed the first two games of my team, but I will hurriedly check out a re-cap from the internet.
> 
> I try not to scrutinize NFL pre-season games too much, but sometimes us rabid foaming fans can't help it. do ya'll feel the same way? or do you tune out when the games come on.



i watch preseason games only if they are on tv.  i won't make a point of going out to bar like i do to watch regular season games.


----------



## theotherside

Why is it that year after year, the Texans have the hardest sch.....I mean we start with the Colts then Dallas....what the hell!!!! I think 9-7 would be a stretch looking at our schedule(and players lol).


----------



## Sir Foxx

axl blaze said:


> hey, some people are picking the Redskins as the last Wildcard spot this year. I will like seeing Donovan McNabb in a more traditional play-action NFL offense, instead of that pass-happy Philadelphia Eagles shit he had to deal with



He is going to shine under Mike Shanahan.  Expect huge year from him.  Next year, watch out.  He will have the playbook down pat and his game will surpass all expectations.  Exciting times ahead for Washington.


----------



## Sir Foxx

theotherside26 said:


> Why is it that year after year, the Texans have the hardest sch.....I mean we start with the Colts then Dallas....what the hell!!!! I think 9-7 would be a stretch looking at our schedule(and players lol).



The upside is you just got Leinart.  Kubiak will do wonders for him if Leinart is serious about becoming a successful QB in the pros.


----------



## Wolfy90

Oaklands on there way back JUST WIN BABY!


----------



## melange

Wolfy90 said:


> Oaklands on there way back JUST WIN BABY!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0-CFoi_zuo


----------



## axl blaze

is anybody as excited as I am for another year of BL's NFL Pick Em?


----------



## Kenickie

lol oakland


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> is anybody as excited as I am for another year of BL's NFL Pick Em?


i am! let's get this thing going 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

it's on!

the nfl 10-11 prediction thread

alasdair


----------



## Wolfy90

melange said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0-CFoi_zuo



I fucking despise Jim Rome. He is such a douche.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wolfy90 said:


> I fucking despise Jim Rome. He is such a douche.



You will love this then

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HNgqQVHI_8

Douche is just the only word to describe him.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills to the bowl imo.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

GenericMind said:


> Bills to the bowl imo.



The toilet bowl?


----------



## GenericMind

No.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

you crazy


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons 8-8.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for heralding the creation of this year's NFL Pick Em thread, once again alasdair.

many NFL pundits are predicting SB runs for the New York Jets and the (seemingly annually) the San Diego Chargers.

year after year, why are the Chargers such an attractive pick to be king of the perilous AFC mountain? the likes of L O V E L I F E has also fallen charm to Chargers, who do boast an elite Phillip Rivers whom is complemented with a stout run game and sturdy defense. however, the Chargers to me are perennial also-rans for the AFC crown. they have proven that, despite their overloaded with talent roster, that they do not have what it takes to win in the playoffs. and they will make the playoffs. always. the AFC West is and will be for more years to come, not a good football division.

I feel the same way about the Dallas Cowboys. but *gasp*! lookout, Tony Romo has finally won a playoff game. perhaps this year he can excel in the playoffs now that he has rid himself of that ghost that haunted him year in and year out.

I have not drank the New York Jets kool aid. I almost think that last year was lucky for the team and QB Mark Sanchez, an athlete who posted a pretty mediocre regular season. the Jets have assembled an all-star defense, but I have a feeling that Sanchez will undergo a sophomore slump. can that monstrous defense overwhelm his interceptions and inevitable bad play calling? or will the addition of superstar WR Santonio Holmes right his wrongs?

I cannot wait to see, and may be proved wrong. however, I will not write the Jets in as SB contenders just yet


----------



## alasdairm

i see adrian peterson has 'guaranteed' that the vikings will beat the saints tonight.

yet another sports person who demonstrates that they have no idea what the word guarantee means...

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

^^^^ hahahah fail


geaux saints, yay!

bret farve is a saints fan


----------



## GenericMind

My observations of last night's game:

The Saints offense looked great in the first quarter and good for the rest of the game.

Adrian Peterson looked as beastly as ever.

The Saints kicker should have been beaten after the game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

AP is the vikings offense.  might be a long season for them.

Aint's look pretty damn good.  Not a ton of offense but if I was an Aint's fan i wouldn't be worried.  they have so many weapons.

and yes, their FG kicker should khs.  

anybody that took the saints minus 5 is feeling pretty happy about that blocked extra point.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I disagree with AP being the _entire _Vikings offense. sure, he is carrying most of the load since Favre doesn't have a major downfield threat, but Brett Favre always starts off slow in the NFL season. if you watched the NFL season opener, you would have seen that he was just a tad early on his throws. these are things he usually corrects as time goes on.

he doesn't have a downfield threat, but he will still hit some miracles downfield no matter what. because that's what Brett Favre does.

I'm looking to going undefeated in my Pick Ems this week, and hopefully winning a decent pool of much needed money.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I disagree with AP being the _entire _Vikings offense. sure, he is carrying most of the load since Favre doesn't have a major downfield threat, but Brett Favre always starts off slow in the NFL season. if you watched the NFL season opener, you would have seen that he was just a tad early on his throws. these are things he usually corrects as time goes on.

he doesn't have a downfield threat, but he will still hit some miracles downfield no matter what. because that's what Brett Favre does.

I'm looking to going undefeated in my Pick Ems this week, and hopefully winning a decent pool of much needed money.


----------



## Wolfy90

axl blaze said:


> ^ I disagree with AP being the _entire _Vikings offense. sure, he is carrying most of the load since Favre doesn't have a major downfield threat, but Brett Favre always starts off slow in the NFL season. if you watched the NFL season opener, you would have seen that he was just a tad early on his throws. these are things he usually corrects as time goes on.
> 
> he doesn't have a downfield threat, but he will still hit some miracles downfield no matter what. because that's what Brett Favre does.
> 
> I'm looking to going undefeated in my Pick Ems this week, and hopefully winning a decent pool of much needed money.



Percy havrin is a legit deep threat though, they need to place him in the slot use him like wellker


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Percy Harvin was definitely missing something. Maybe those migraines were more serious than suspected?
I don't understand how anyone of the "experts" that get paid to talk continually discount the Saints. They looked so complete, Brees is as great as they come, Pierre Thomas is a real threat out of the backfield especially in tandem with Reggie Bush; Colston, Meachem, Shockey, and Henderson are serious targets all over the field. They only improved from last season, they didn't get worse or get injured anywhere that really matters. They are absolutely the favorites in the NFC until the 49ers can find a quarterback or Green Bay can protect theirs.

The Vikings are worse off than they were last year, the Cowboys still have the same coaches so that means that they will beat the hell outta teams that every serious team should beat, and lose against anyone who is slightly competitive (I'm a Cowboys fan so I'm used to disappointment.) I don't think the Cowboys are even remotely serious until they demote Wade Philips to Defensive Coordinator and fire Jason Garret. They win games IN SPITE of those two coaches, not because of them. 
The Cowboys are not made up of Champions except for DeMarcus Ware, Jason Witten, and _maybe_ Miles Austin and Tony Romo, until Dez Bryant can prove that he's not just another punk diva wideout.
The NFL is so much more fun to watch than college!
I don't care if they don't do a trick play as often, the caliber of every team is so much better,

Also watch out for the Lions now that they have a serious deep threat in Calvin Johnson, a tough young QB with a rocket for an arm in Stafford, and now a monster of a DT in Suh. I think they can be most improved this year unless the Raiders win that honor instead.


----------



## ILikeSub

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Percy Harvin was definitely missing something. Maybe those migraines were more serious than suspected?
> I don't understand how anyone of the "experts" that get paid to talk continually discount the Saints. They looked so complete, Brees is as great as they come, Pierre Thomas is a real threat out of the backfield especially in tandem with Reggie Bush; Colston, Meachem, Shockey, and Henderson are serious targets all over the field. They only improved from last season, they didn't get worse or get injured anywhere that really matters. They are absolutely the favorites in the NFC until the 49ers can find a quarterback or Green Bay can protect theirs.
> 
> The Vikings are worse off than they were last year, the Cowboys still have the same coaches so that means that they will beat the hell outta teams that every serious team should beat, and lose against anyone who is slightly competitive (I'm a Cowboys fan so I'm used to disappointment.) I don't think the Cowboys are even remotely serious until they demote Wade Philips to Defensive Coordinator and fire Jason Garret. They win games IN SPITE of those two coaches, not because of them.
> The Cowboys are not made up of Champions except for DeMarcus Ware, Jason Witten, and _maybe_ Miles Austin and Tony Romo, until Dez Bryant can prove that he's not just another punk diva wideout.
> The NFL is so much more fun to watch than college!
> I don't care if they don't do a trick play as often, the caliber of every team is so much better,



I agree.The Saints are looking very good.Brees is a good Qb and shockey,henderson and such are only getting better.
Im new to football,jus got into it last year so sorry for my newbish statements.

I too am cowboys fan,despite me being from WI.My friends are like "WTF MAN YOU LIKE THE COWBOYS TRAITOR!!" lol.
I like Tony Romo.I really would like to see the cowboys go somewhere.
But my favs are Saints and Packers.
The packers finally have a good team,from what i heard,possibly championship team this year. Is this true?
And Rodgers,is getting the hang of things and I think Rodgers  can be as good as Favre[or better] if he tries.
I think he handles pressure better than favre.When favre gets to close to getting sacked it seems he kinda panicks and just whips the ball to a random teamate rather then according to my friend "throw it out of the sidelines/outta danger' which makes perfect sense because that rpevents interceptions and starts the next down,right?

Go Saints and Go Packers! 
I think the Saints deserved winning last year after all the shit their city/state has went through in the past incidents.It made me happy to see them win.

The vikings are a good team.I dont know much bout them but my friend whom got me into football and has bein schooling me loves the vikings and says they have a good team.
Although,Im not big on the Vikings.
Favre cheated on the packers with the jets and then finally the Viks,but that was because of Ted Thompson my friend said.IDK the whole story.


----------



## axl blaze

well, technically the Packers decided to move on with their new QB, Aaron Rodgers, and Favre still wanted to plays o he took a good job at the New York Jets - and then a better one with the Minnesota Vikings. it's hard for a football fan to hate Brett Favre, I think he's a swell enough guy.

however, if the guy _can't_ win a SB with the Minnesota Vikings (great defense and run game) - what team can he win one with?

I agree CoffeeDrinker, NFL is much more entertaining than college football. and this is coming from a fellow who lives on the biggest college campus in the world.

my favorite team, the Steelers just played a rather sloppy and low-scoring defense battle of a game against the Atlanta Falcons. offense came few and far between with the starting QB out, but the score was low and the Steelers made the Falcons play their kind of game (defensive battle) - and won


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Thank god the fins played the bills the first game of the season. It's kind of the equivalent of the Canes playing Florida A&M. A lot of tuning up to do, but at least we came up with a win. Henne looks like an average QB, which isn't going to cut it for us to go anywhere this year, but the defense looks good. Given, it's Florida A&M.. I mean the Bills, but it still looked good.


----------



## theotherside

YEEEEEEEEESSSS!!! My Texans beat the Colts......I had a feeling about this season  Eat it Indy!!!


----------



## melange

Lets stomp those deadskins dallas


----------



## axl blaze

do the Philadelphia Eagles wish that they had kept Donovan McNabb, or what?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> do the Philadelphia Eagles wish that they had kept Donovan McNabb, or what?



I'm going to say yes and farewell to Andy Reid if they dont make the playoffs.



And the Steelers......thank the lord for Troy Polamalu being back and healthy.  One game down, 3 to go without Big Ben.


----------



## axl blaze

a win is a win is a win!

nice to see you back for this year's excitement of being a Steelers fan, Wyld


----------



## alasdairm

melange said:


> Lets stomp those deadskins dallas


fail.



alasdair


----------



## rowland2110

How bout them cowboys!


----------



## ILikeSub

axl blaze said:


> however, if the guy _can't_ win a SB with the Minnesota Vikings (great defense and run game) - what team can he win one with?



I agree with this.Favre is passin his prime,he can throw but half the time it is an interception[when it counts].

Rodgers will pass him up one day,I hope.


----------



## atri

my buddy was watching the bills game on my new 50 inch plasma while i watched the bucs on my laptop. 
ill take a win on the small screen any day though


----------



## L O V E L I F E

I know it's early, but there doesn't seem to be a dominant team this season.

Gonna be a lot of parity - a lot of close games.

No one's gonna do any better than 13-3, and 10-6 will probably make the play-offs in both conferences, which should both go down to the wire.

Seattle might be unexpectedly good.

I think the Redskins might be pretty good, too.

The Saints and Colts remain the teams to beat, imo, but they're definitely both beatable.

Should be a fun season to watch.

As always.


----------



## rowland2110

ILikeSub said:


> I agree with this.Favre is passin his prime,he can throw but half the time it is an interception[when it counts].
> 
> Rodgers will pass him up one day,I hope.



I am willing to be anything that if Favre  would have put more effort into training camp he wouldnt have been so off in the season opener and probably would have beaten the saints.


----------



## rowland2110

L O V E L I F E said:


> I know it's early, but there doesn't seem to be a dominant team this season.
> 
> Gonna be a lot of parity - a lot of close games.
> 
> No one's gonna do any better than 13-3, and 10-6 will probably make the play-offs in both conferences, which should both go down to the wire.
> 
> Seattle might be unexpectedly good.
> 
> I think the Redskins might be pretty good, too.
> 
> The Saints and Colts remain the teams to beat, imo, but they're definitely both beatable.
> 
> Should be a fun season to watch.
> 
> As always.



The redskins are not good.  Well they have a good defense but they will short on offense all year. I dont think they will do any better than last year.  They are the New York Giants Lite.
Th
Colts are not a threat to anybody this year.  Keep your eye out on the pats.  They could have put up 45+ against the bengals if they wanted to.

Also dont count the steelers out.  That defense is back to superbowl form and they might even have a better running game than they did two years ago when they won it.   If they go 3-1 before Ben's suspension is over they will easily win their division.


----------



## Rembrandt

L O V E L I F E said:


> I know it's early, but there doesn't seem to be a dominant team this season.
> 
> Gonna be a lot of parity - a lot of close games.
> 
> No one's gonna do any better than 13-3, and 10-6 will probably make the play-offs in both conferences, which should both go down to the wire.
> 
> Seattle might be unexpectedly good.
> 
> I think the Redskins might be pretty good, too.
> 
> The Saints and Colts remain the teams to beat, imo, but they're definitely both beatable.
> 
> Should be a fun season to watch.
> 
> As always.



95% agree with you, except for that I think the Packers and the Jets (if Sanchez plays well) will also be team(s) to beat, but then again I do love Green Bay and always think they're gonna do well.


----------



## HighonLife

atri said:


> my buddy was watching the bills game on my new 50 inch plasma while i watched the bucs on my laptop.
> ill take a win on the small screen any day though



hell yea im with you

good to see a win for TB, i already told myself if they go .500 ill be happy

however this win was against the Browns, so i wont read much into

but hey, atleast we can say we're better then the browns


----------



## storm_33

I don't know man...I'm trying to get into football but I can find more reasons not to right now!  I still have a headache trying to figure out how the Lions lost against Chicago!  I feel like I'm a pretty smart guy and I can't get my head around the ruling at the end of the game as an incomplete pass....yikes...not good.  Back to baseball for me..lol


----------



## axl blaze

if the trend keeps up, it looks like the high-octane high scoring type of games may be a thing of last decade. it seems to me that "defense" will be the word of this season with the Ravens, Jets, Steelers all vying for the number one defense in the league.

I think that the Jets are going to be proven to be overrated. just like the Cowboys (obvious pick) and the San Diego Chargers.

I have no idea, again, why the pundits always predict a Cowboys VS Chargers Super Bowl. these teams just don't get it done when it matters.

what the hell happened to the Bengals? this just proves my NFL theory that it's not so tough to have a surprising season. however, once you remain at the top year in and year out, it is difficult to _maintain _a winning program


----------



## johanneschimpo

Has anyone used this thread to pick their NFC/AFC divisional/wild-card playoff teams?


----------



## axl blaze

^ no, I usually do a verbose NFL preseason pick where I judge the division, conference, and wildcard picks and then SB and stuff like rookie of the year.

didn't do it this year. people didn't really seem to care and it took a long time to write.

so, lets hear it chimpo?


----------



## cr250owner

Gotta throw in the home team cardinals.... 

they're defense has HUGE potential. they're good but I mean they're borderline GREAT when they want to be. 

The offense isn't on fire yet because of turnovers and a lack of connection between fitz and Anderson. last Sunday was their first game together. Steve Breaston had 130+ yds receiving as the #2 receiver, and #3 receiver Doucet is up and coming. and we have a rookie receiver Stephen Williams that has potential to be a Fitzgerald type player. Arizona could have a deadly combo of receivers by the end of the season.


----------



## johanneschimpo

axl blaze said:


> so, lets hear it chimpo?




Oh, I don't know shit about football. I'm just here waiting a month or so for the NBA season.


----------



## axl blaze

you gotta love Arizona head coach Ken Whisenhut. dude has a great football mind.

looks like Bob Sanders is out for the year again? this is terrible news, I love his game. how many games has he played in the last three years? I think only about 8. looks like the Colts will most likely trade him, I don't think he is worth that 6 mill a year in their eyes...


----------



## phr

axl blaze said:


> do the Philadelphia Eagles wish that they had kept Donovan McNabb, or what?


No, believe it or not, it's in the past at this point. You might have heard a couple of people say "man, we should have kept Donovan" but most are saying "that's some fucked up luck [with Kolb getting a concussion]."

I was also happily surprised by how many people on the radio talk shows were saying stick with Kolb, instead of make Vick the starter. 

I'm not sure if it's possible for the McNabb haters to admit their hatred for him was mostly unfounded. 


Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm going to say yes and farewell to Andy Reid if they dont make the playoffs.


No. Andy Reid isn't going anywhere, at least not just on us missing the playoffs this year. Yeah there are high expectations every year, but I think even the delusional fans aren't expecting anything much this season. Any realistic expectation was automatically downgraded as soon as Donovan left the team.

Now, if things haven't improved in a couple of seasons, Reid would most likely go. 
Dude infuriates the shit out of me, especially when he still can't handle fucking time outs (among other things), but even I don't want him gone after just one year with a new starting qb.


----------



## axl blaze

Andy Reid is a good coach. Donovan McNabb was a good player. however, I just don't think either sports figure can achieve greatness (and win a SB).

while I think Kevin Kolb is a bad QB, I think it's smart that most Eagles fans want to move on from McNabb. he is a great guy and a good player, obviously they just couldn't reach that top tier together.

fwiw - I am glad Michael Vick had a good first game. he may be the most hated guy in sports right now (officially, even more so than Tiger Woods), but I still like seeing him juke out defenders like it ain't no thang


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> fwiw - I am glad Michael Vick had a good first game. he may be the most hated guy in sports right now (officially, even more so than Tiger Woods), but I still like seeing him juke out defenders like it ain't no thang



I still hate Vick. I never wish ill health on football players, but I sincerely hope he tears his ACL Willis McGahee in the 2003 Fiesta Bowl style this week. 

I guess I have a soft spot for animals, and a hard, callused center when it comes to human beings, but I hope he drowns and gets electrocuted at the same time. I really, really do.

Interesting question for any Clevelanders: Who do you hate more, Vick or LeBron?


----------



## cj

^^^
Do you wish ill on Donte Stallworth or Ray Lewis they both took a human life now thats fucked up. Personally im a Vick fan always have been always will be im not a fairweather fan I think he should start did you notice how the team responded to him? The Eagles came out on fire in the second half and came very close to a hell of a comeback against a good team. Anyway I loled Ryan Grant being done for the year while /i got no probs with Grant I cant stand greenbay after the way they treated Favre I will feel that way until Mcaarthy and Ted Thompson are gone.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Ray Lewis didn't kill anyone, at least off of the field.

Stallworth is the one who hit somebody with their car right? Or was that Marshawn Lynch? Or both? I don't know, but vehicular manslaughter is a large step down from murder. Both take a life, but one is done intentionally and the other is either through happenstance or recklessness. So if that is the case, I can't say I would wish bad things would happen to them if that was the case.

Intentionally killing dogs for enjoyment is another crime altogether, and my moral compass may be all sorts of fucked up but I would consider it more right to kill a person who had wronged (even if the wrongdoing was petty) others than it would be to breed and fight living beings with the intent of killing them in gruesome and inhumane ways.


----------



## smotpoker

Crimsonjunk, Michael Vick SHOULD be shocked to death. How the hell can anyone be a fan of someone who commited such a vicious and cruel act to helpless creatures like Vick the Dick did? Dude, he DROWNED DOGS AND ELECTROCUTED THEM? How the fuck can you like someone like that?
Now I understand that you live in the South and that having dogs rip each others necks to death is what you people call a "sport:, but I think anyone who says they are a fan of Vick is a sick piece of shit.

And as far Lewis, people can speculate all they want, the fact he was/is involved with shady people like he was is questionable behavior, but innocent until proven guilty is a good thing.

I hope Vick gets murdered in the most painful way.

And fuck anyone who supports dogfighting. Seriously. You people really suck who like that shit.


----------



## cj

smotpoker said:


> Crimsonjunk, Michael Vick SHOULD be shocked to death. How the hell can anyone be a fan of someone who commited such a vicious and cruel act to helpless creatures like Vick the Dick did? Dude, he DROWNED DOGS AND ELECTROCUTED THEM? How the fuck can you like someone like that?
> Now I understand that you live in the South and that having dogs rip each others necks to death is what you people call a "sport:, but I think anyone who says they are a fan of Vick is a sick piece of shit.
> 
> And as far Lewis, people can speculate all they want, the fact he was/is involved with shady people like he was is questionable behavior, but innocent until proven guilty is a good thing.
> 
> I hope Vick gets murdered in the most painful way.
> 
> And fuck anyone who supports dogfighting. Seriously. You people really suck who like that shit.



Wow your real smart gotta rip on where my parents decided to raise me 8). I dont think dogfighting is a sport I think its fucked up and horrible however I do hold human life above those of dogs sorry thats just common sense to me. I really dont think Vick knew what the hell was going on he was in atlanta playing ball while his cousins where being dumbasses then threw his ass under the bus first chance they got some family huh? On top of that the man had all his money taken lost his freedom for what 2 years? He has paid his debt to society its funny to see the lack of forgivness on a drug message board as we would be having this conversation in prison if the law had its way. Maybe it wasnt Ray Lewis I dunno but Donte Stallworth killed a man drunk driving but did 90 days jail time because the dude was an illegal immigrant which is fucked. but whatever im not gonna derail this thread peace.


----------



## smotpoker

Umm, Vick DID participate in the killing, he shocked  and drowned and killed dogs with his friends. I'm not saying he didn't pay his debt to society, but rooting for him dude?
And it's not where you were raised, it's how you were raised. I am sure there are many people down south who see it my way as well. 

How can you seriously root for someone who did this? There are 31 other starting QB's in the NFL, why not root for one of them.

I value human life over animals as well, but imo Vick is below human. He is a sick monster who knowingly committed murder on innocent beings. Do you value Bin Laden's life over dogs? Even though he has the flesh and organs of a human, I don't think there are very many people who would feel that his life is more valuable than even dog shit.

Why again would you root for him? When being interviewed, Vick was asked how many dogs he thought he may have killed. He said "Probably a couple hundred".  What an asshole.

And on the DUI from Stallworth, DUI is a mistake he made. Everyone makes mistakes, but killing dogs the way Vick did wasn't just a human error. It was a pre-meditated plan to torture and execute dogs who didn't win a dogfight.I don't think Stallworth woke up that morning and said "Gee, I think I want to get drunk, get in my car, and kill someone tonight". But there is no doubt at all that Vick planned to murder hundreds of dogs. That's a pretty big fucking difference in crimes kid.

I also don't think Vick has any remorse for what he did.

Sure, he lost a lot of money and went to prison,  but if he wouldn't have gotten caught Bad News Kennels would still be running, Vick would still be killing dogs to this day.

It's not about putting animals lives over humans, it's about YOU rooting for a man who could commit such a henious and vicious act. That's disappointing man, it really is.

And on your comment about this being a drug message board, I am pretty sure everyone here on Bluelight would agree that doing drugs is a personal choice, and there certainly aren't any victims as a result of personal drug use. I am not hurting anyone if I decide to snort a line, smoke a joint, or trip on mushrooms. But to act like all crimes are equal, which is what you are implying by comparing what Vick did and using drugs, is simply absurd.

Brother I really hope you have a change of heart on Vick.


----------



## cj

Well man frankly I dont totally disagree with you on Vick being a bad person maybe he is maybe he isnt not for me to decide as im no saint. I watch the nfl for entertainment I have never been into the players personal lives as I dont care. Vick is a great athlete and I love watching him play the game if that dissapoints you well get in line as im a pretty dissapointing person. I dont see how you are in position to judge Vicks motives or his remorse do you know the guy? As far as the interview I havnt seen that one if its true thats fucked up but doesnt  change the fact that hes a great football player. I strongly disagree with what you say about DUI its a choice man he could have called a cab he could have gotten a ride he chose to go eat at fucking waffle house and an innocent construction worker paid with his life. Now my perspective is different my Aunt was killed by a drunk driver my cousin was in the car and will have to live with watchng his mom die in front of him so yea I dont think DUI is no big deal I know for my family it was a life shattering big deal but I realize thats my perspective as you have yours. So lets just agree to disagree and please stop actng like everyone in the south is a redneck dogfighting fool its kinda played out and I would expect more rational arguments from someone as intelligent as you. Peace


----------



## smotpoker

I was wrong to start off by making a rude comment about the South so I apologise for that, but I just can't comprehend how someone could root for someone like Vick. And I am an animal lover to heart. I think I've  made my point and will leave it at that.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ I'll answer that: They like watching him play. They don't want to go on a fucking date with him.


----------



## animal_cookie

3 said:


> Interesting question for any Clevelanders: Who do you hate more, Vick or LeBron?



why would clevelanders hate vick?


----------



## smotpoker

animal_cookie said:


> why would clevelanders hate vick?



For the same reason everyone does; he is a piece of shit mass dog murderer who deserves to be tortured and drowned to death.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't hate him but i do think he did a horrible thing. he also was charged, found guilty and did his time.

alasdair


----------



## smotpoker

alasdairm said:


> i don't hate him but i do think he did a horrible thing. he also was charged, found guilty and did his time.
> 
> alasdair



Some people (including myself) think he got off easy. A lot more should have happened than did. He deserves to be killed. He murdered hundreds of living creatures.


----------



## axl blaze

I love animals, they are all my furry friends.

Vick participated in a horrible crime. I don't think that he killed the dogs himself, but I know at the very least he gave up the use of his house for dog-fighting.

however, he paid his price to society. it's easy to be judgmental. in the South, dog fighting is ingrained into some of the minds of the more backwater beings. I would assume it is just like horse racing up in the North East or playing poker with your buddies on Sunday night.

still, no excuse. but America does love its redemption stories. and so do I. I have fucked up in the all seeing eyes and the reach of the long arm of the law. however, I atoned for my sins and now I am better of because of it.

plus, god damn! he's just SO fast!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> still, no excuse. but America does love its redemption stories. and so do I. I have fucked up in the all seeing eyes and the reach of the long arm of the law. however, I atoned for my sins and now I am better of because of it.



Yeah, but have you ever done anything as horrible as dog murdering? Maybe you fucked up in the eyes of the law, but the law often gets it wrong. I don't know your story, but I doubt it was anything near as bad as what Vick did. Some crimes are redeemable and others aren't. Two years in jail for the murder of like a hundred dogs does not redeem him in my book, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion on matters such as this.


----------



## Care

Why do the personal lives of athletes have to be such a huge issue?

He is a good QB and he has done his time, let him play and he could be great. Shit, send him to the 49ers if you all in Philly dont want him, we could use a QB like vick.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Um........Steelers are 2-0.  IDC about Vick unless he plays against them.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Dolphins look good this season. Mike Nolan's blitz every play defense is really coming along well. Even former first round bust Jason Alllen is beginning to look like a superstar in it, picking off two passes today, with a third INT called back due to a penalty. 

On the other teams note, Brett Farve looks like a 41 year old should look on the football field this year. I can't see the Vikings going too far, coming back from an 0-2 start to the season. Let the calling for Tavaris Jackson begin!


----------



## theotherside

My Texans pulled it off again............this is our season for sure. We got the 0-2 cowboys next week but we are looking gooooooooooood


----------



## rowland2110

smotpoker said:


> For the same reason everyone does; he is a piece of shit mass dog murderer who deserves to be tortured and drowned to death.



Everybody does bad things and screws up. 

He seemed to have a good head on his shoulders after the game today.


----------



## rowland2110

theotherside26 said:


> My Texans pulled it off again............this is our season for sure. We got the 0-2 cowboys next week but we are looking gooooooooooood




I think you will win only because the cowboys offense is horrible.  Their defense can win that game for them though. It will be the best D Houston has seen so far.


----------



## theotherside

Vick let dogs fight.......which they have done for centuries and centuries....I really don't understand the hate. We use to have dogs for the sole purpose of protecting us and eating other animals all through history.......are we so civilized now that dog fighting should ruin a career?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

theotherside26 said:


> Vick let dogs fight.......which they have done for centuries and centuries....I really don't understand the hate. We use to have dogs for the sole purpose of protecting us and eating other animals all through history.......are we so civilized now that dog fighting should ruin a career?



You obviously don't understand what happens in these dog fighting rings and the issues associated with them. For one, dog fighting is in large part the reason why pitbulls, one of the sweetest breeds of dog known to man, have such an aggressive reputation now. 

Of course, without dog fighting we wouldn't have had pitbulls in the first place, so it kind of goes in a circle. 

I hate cruelty to animals in all its forms. I'm one of those people who laughs when a bull impales a bullfighter.

It's also not just letting dogs fight. It is breeding dogs specifically for the purpose of fighting, breeding the dogs that have the highest propensity for inter-species violence instead of breeding dogs that are safe to be around other dogs, animals (your house cat for example) and non-intrusive people. Also using the dogs that didn't turn out to be the fighters they were supposed to be as chew toys for prize fighters, killing the losers in ways that the word "cruelty" doesn't even begin to describe, and I can go on forever about what is wrong with dog fighting. Hopefully you get the point.


----------



## Sir Foxx

3 said:


> You obviously don't understand what happens in these dog fighting rings and the issues associated with them. For one, dog fighting is in large part the reason why pitbulls, one of the sweetest breeds of dog known to man, have such an aggressive reputation now.
> 
> Of course, without dog fighting we wouldn't have had pitbulls in the first place, so it kind of goes in a circle.
> 
> I hate cruelty to animals in all its forms. I'm one of those people who laughs when a bull impales a bullfighter.
> 
> It's also not just letting dogs fight. It is breeding dogs specifically for the purpose of fighting, breeding the dogs that have the highest propensity for inter-species violence instead of breeding dogs that are safe to be around other dogs, animals (your house cat for example) and non-intrusive people. Also using the dogs that didn't turn out to be the fighters they were supposed to be as chew toys for prize fighters, killing the losers in ways that the word "cruelty" doesn't even begin to describe, and I can go on forever about what is wrong with dog fighting. Hopefully you get the point.



Wouldn't have a problem with dogfighting if it was under the rules the Japanese have for the Tosa Inu.  It's Sumo for Dogs.  Dogs aren't allowed to make any sound or they are disqualified.  Can't bite or they are disqualified.  And before anyone says the Tosa's are pussies, they would have Pits for pre-meal snack if it ever got real. There is no reason to have animals in your care savagely attacking another.


----------



## MrLeading

NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.NFL THREAD.

Not the morality thread. You do realize that there are people playing the the NFL that have killed PEOPLE! Ray Lewis _just_ got away with it. (Some people say he didn't do it but he gave the daughters of the deceased miiiiiillions.) It's not like the NFL is full out outstanding citizens. Every month you hear about a player beating the shit out of his wife which I feel is worse than dog fighting. Sure, what Vick did was an awful thing and I in no way support it, I love dogs. But he is far from the worst person in the NFL and comments like "needs to die" are fucking absurd. "I'm against dog fighting but I am for KILLING PEOPLE." Some of you are ridiculous. Stop watching football if you want to see good hearted people.


alasdairm said:


> i don't hate him but i do think he did a horrible thing. he also was charged, found guilty and did his time.


Quoted for truth.

/rant

That being said Vick did pretty damn good yesterday for not starting in 4 years. Not good enough to take the job away from Kolb but still pretty good.

The Vikings made me want to kill myself.

That Moss TD catch was insane.

And lol @ Eli.


----------



## smotpoker

I was most pleased with the Bengals yesterday. It makes me laugh to hear people say the AFC north is the Steelers and Ravens division. Cincinnati is 7-0 against the AFC north this season and last.Why suddenly after they have a better team than last year they are no longer considered to win it again is beyond me.

They got off to a horrible start against N.E and shut down Flacco and the Ravens yesterday. 

Oh yeah and Vick still sucks. Hopefully he will have a career ending injury soon. That would make me so happy.


----------



## alasdairm

nice post, mrleading.

can anybody tell me what the spread was on the houston/washington game on sunday. ta.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

smotpoker said:


> I was most pleased with the Bengals yesterday. It makes me laugh to hear people say the AFC north is the Steelers and Ravens division. Cincinnati is 7-0 against the AFC north this season and last.Why suddenly after they have a better team than last year they are no longer considered to win it again is beyond me.



Because they didnt see Polamalu in 2009.  

Now he is back and when Ben is back, let's see what happens when both teams are at full strength.


----------



## axl blaze

MrLeading said:


> That being said Vick did pretty damn good yesterday for not starting in 4 years. Not good enough to take the job away from Kolb but still pretty good.



how has Vick NOT been better than Kolb, so far? Kolb has been atrocious so far this year. 



smotpoker said:


> I was most pleased with the Bengals yesterday. It makes me laugh to hear people say the AFC north is the Steelers and Ravens division. Cincinnati is 7-0 against the AFC north this season and last.Why suddenly after they have a better team than last year they are no longer considered to win it again is beyond me.



no one doubts that the Bengals have talent, I just doubt their ability to maintain an elite club in the NFL. this is for many reasons. I feel like they have mediocre coaches all around (despite d-coordinator), players that perhaps care more about their fame than football, and a really really stupid catchphrase chant.

just kidding on the last one  I think NFL fans will take the Bengals with more weight when they can post up multiple winning seasons in a row


----------



## MrLeading

Atrocious? I feel like that's a little premature figuring he's only played two quarters and his o-line got him sacked 3 times with the last knocking him out of the game. Not much of a chance to show off what he's got. Kolb is a great quarterback and will have a great game next week vs. Jacksonville.


----------



## cj

^^
thats great except I could have a great game against the Jaguars.


----------



## axl blaze

correct, perhaps a tad bit immature. specially because the Green Bay defense is top 4 in the league status (Pit, Bal, NYJ if wondering).

however, this is the NFL. things move at an extremely fast pace.

fwiw - I think Vick should be starting, and I disagree and think that Kolb will never be a great QB. maybe he will get some numbers but that's because he's in a pass-happy Eagles offensive attack


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Tweet of the week comes from YahooSportsNFL — “Hmmmm ... sunglasses, jogging suit, propaganda puppet master, never in the same place at the same time. Al Davis & Kim Jong-il ... same person?”


----------



## calmAnimal

i didnt know this thread existed and of course its after an awful week...
ugh i dont even wanna talk about my team...


----------



## rowland2110

smotpoker said:


> I was most pleased with the Bengals yesterday. It makes me laugh to hear people say the AFC north is the Steelers and Ravens division. Cincinnati is 7-0 against the AFC north this season and last.Why suddenly after they have a better team than last year they are no longer considered to win it again is beyond me.
> 
> They got off to a horrible start against N.E and shut down Flacco and the Ravens yesterday.
> 
> Oh yeah and Vick still sucks. Hopefully he will have a career ending injury soon. That would make me so happy.



Wether they are a better team than last year remains to be seen.

The reason why the Steelers and RAvens are still put infont of the bengals is because of history and one good season isnt enough.

Sweeping the division the year before doesnt mean anything. Neither do division titles.   When you bengals fans going to realize that? Your team and organization is NOTHING until it wins a superbowl.  Until then you are on a less level than Baltimore and Pittsburgh. Sorry thats just the way it is.

Win a playoff game and we can talk some more.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think you can underrate sweeping the division. as Steelers fans, we take sweeping the AFC North (or coming close) for granted. it was a BIG deal for Cincinnati to sweep last year - it assures a decent playoff spot.

they did beat the Ravens last game, which was impressive. I think that the Ravens should have and would have won if Joe Flacco had not had such a horrible game. however, that's why they play football.

it will be hard for the Steelers to win the division because they play Baltimore without their star QB. I don't know if their defense can elevate the team past the Ravens, because the Ravens have an equally impressive defense.

just watch out when Ben Raptisburger comes back! hot damn, Pittsburgh will be all set if they can put up even a couple TDs with that D.

*that being said, I am predicting an early Superbowl: Steelers VS Packers. Packers will have the #2 seed and Steelers will have the #5 seed.*

other teams I am impressed with this early: Miami Dolphins, Houston Texans, and the Chicago Bears (Mike Martz ftw).

Saints look good, but neither their offense or defensive is as impressive as last year. I predict they will lose in the NFC championship


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I don't know if the Steelers make the bowl, but they look damn good this year on defense. When Ben comes back, you guys may look like the best team in the league. The playoffs are just so unpredictable. But the Steelers run and defense model has carried them to the bowl many times before.

How about them Dolphins. I can't believe how much this team has turned around on defense. Vontae Davis will challenge Darell Revis and Nhamdi for best CB in the league pretty soon. I'm sure everybody saw his highlight reel. Monster hits, great pass breakups, and a juggling interception.


----------



## Care

2-0 in my fantasy league so far. This is my first year doing it and its alot of fun.

Pretty dissapointed as a 49ers fan though. Such  strong team, yet they start out 0-2. They're really gonna need to kick ass down the stretch to make the playoffs. At least we're in a division with the rams/cards/seahawks all of which are having pretty bad starts too, so not all is lost.

Oh, and troy polamalu is a fucking BEAST.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> I don't think you can underrate sweeping the division. as Steelers fans, we take sweeping the AFC North (or coming close) for granted. it was a BIG deal for Cincinnati to sweep last year - it assures a decent playoff spot.
> 
> they did beat the Ravens last game, which was impressive. I think that the Ravens should have and would have won if Joe Flacco had not had such a horrible game. however, that's why they play football.
> 
> it will be hard for the Steelers to win the division because they play Baltimore without their star QB. I don't know if their defense can elevate the team past the Ravens, because the Ravens have an equally impressive defense.
> 
> just watch out when Ben Raptisburger comes back! hot damn, Pittsburgh will be all set if they can put up even a couple TDs with that D.
> 
> *that being said, I am predicting an early Superbowl: Steelers VS Packers. Packers will have the #2 seed and Steelers will have the #5 seed.*
> 
> other teams I am impressed with this early: Miami Dolphins, Houston Texans, and the Chicago Bears (Mike Martz ftw).
> 
> Saints look good, but neither their offense or defensive is as impressive as last year. I predict they will lose in the NFC championship



I see it this way:  Either your team has a legitimate shot at the superbowl or it doesnt.  Im not sure what sweeping the division means if you dont win a playoff game.

Steelers can win the division easy.. they are allready 1 game up on every team. They probably wont have to sweep the division to do it.

Also the bengals were lucky to beat Baltimore. Horrible penalties called on the ravens after they stopped Cinci on third down gave the bengals 6 points in that game.  That win was hardly impressive.

Im not going to predict the steelers in a superbowl as its is early but when ben gets back they will probably on a different level than the ravens or bengals.


----------



## smotpoker

I watched the same Bengals game and the penalities were legit. Although a rare penalty, tripping is a legit penalty and the Ravens were guilty of it.

Besides, you can't blame an entire loss on  a couple penalties (see Miami-OSU from 2003). It's a 4 quarter game.

I never once claimed the Bengals would win the superbowl (at least not without sarcasm). All I said was they have the same team back from last year plus a better tight end and T.O. By that logic, they should be an improved team.
They simply weren't prepared for N.E and if you watched the 2nd half of that game they actualll outplayed N.E in the second half.

The Steelers are very fortunute to be 2-0 without Rapelesburger. In all honesty I think it's a toss up between Cincy, Pitt and Bal. Sorry Cleveland, while you didn't get blown out either game, and you could easily be 2-0, it's not gonna happen.

WHO DEY !!!!


----------



## Wolfy90

Michael Vick Come back player of the year.
God I missed him.


----------



## axl blaze

I still love watching Vick play, shoot me sports fans.

smotpoker, you are right. the AFC North is tough and perhaps the toughest division in football. while I don't think the Steelers will win the division, I think they should accumulate enough momentum in December and into the playoffs to have a good run (as per usual).

the Dolphins are a great surprise. Miami teams have usually been my Number 2s, and despite my hatred for Chad Henne, their defense looks AWESOME.

this is the year of defensive football. I love it. nothing makes me happier, in fact


----------



## rowland2110

smotpoker said:


> I watched the same Bengals game and the penalities were legit. Although a rare penalty, tripping is a legit penalty and the Ravens were guilty of it.
> 
> Besides, you can't blame an entire loss on  a couple penalties (see Miami-OSU from 2003). It's a 4 quarter game.
> 
> I never once claimed the Bengals would win the superbowl (at least not without sarcasm). All I said was they have the same team back from last year plus a better tight end and T.O. By that logic, they should be an improved team.
> They simply weren't prepared for N.E and if you watched the 2nd half of that game they actualll outplayed N.E in the second half.
> 
> The Steelers are very fortunute to be 2-0 without Rapelesburger. In all honesty I think it's a toss up between Cincy, Pitt and Bal. Sorry Cleveland, while you didn't get blown out either game, and you could easily be 2-0, it's not gonna happen.
> 
> WHO DEY !!!!



Ah.. a bengals fans thinks the ray lews tripping penalty was legit.. im amazed...8)


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're an opinionated nfl fan, rowland. why not come join us in the: the nfl 10-11 prediction thread

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the late hit penalty on the Ravens WAS NOT legit. the ref even came out after the game and said it was the wrong call.

tripping, it could go either way. Ray Ray could have meant to do it, he could have not meant to do it. it was a call that could have logistically gone either way.

I despise the means the league has taken to protect the QB in the last half of the decade


----------



## L O V E L I F E

I'm not sure whether it's bias or stupidity, or a combination of both, by how is it not CLEAR that the INDIANAPOLIS COLTS are the team to beat in the AFC?

They RUN AWAY with their division virtually every year, clinch the #1 seed by Mid-December semi-regularly, and have the greatest record this past decade of any NFL team EVER (in ANY decade) because they have the greatest player of all time playing BY FAR the most important position in the sport.

They lost perennial pro-bowl RB Eddegrin James - no problem.

They lost perennial pro-bowl AND future Hall Of Famer WR Marvin Harrison - no problem.

After ALL of these years, it still seems that some people STILL fail to grasp the fact that Peyton Manning is to football what Magic Johnson was to basketball - he made very very good players APPEAR to be GREAT. 

PLUS . . . they ARE the defending conference champs.

So, I ask you predictors of the Steelers/Patriots/Ravens/Others to win the AFC - why on Earth would you believe that any PARTICULAR one of those teams would (NOT "could" - WOULD) beat the Colts in a play-off game?

I mean - other than your obvious anti-Colts and/or pro-your favorite team bias?


----------



## theotherside

^^^Because my team, the Texans, put the hurt on them to start the season.........need any more reasons?


----------



## L O V E L I F E

theotherside26 said:


> *
> ^^^Because my team, the Texans, put the hurt on them to start the season.........need any more reasons?*



Yes.

I need A LOT of more reasons.

"Your" team, the Texans, have NEVER so much as MADE THE PLAY-OFFS!

Are they improved this year from their perennial mediocrity?

Probably so.

Did they win ONE SOLITARY *REGULAR SEASON* *HOME* GAME over the Colts?

Yes - congrats on not blowing a 17-point lead in the closing minutes to the Colts for the THIRD time in just over a year.

You want to wager on who will go further in the play-offs - the TExans or the Colts?

Name the stakes.

I'll start a fund tomorrow to cover a multi-billion dollar bet, if you're that deluded.


----------



## theotherside

^^Don't hate...........it is our season. Everyone shines sometimes.


----------



## theotherside

I love the colts as well but you are on their jock strap hard core man!!!!


----------



## L O V E L I F E

theotherside26 said:


> *
> ^^Don't hate...........it is our season.
> 
> Everyone shines sometimes.*



Keep telling yourself (and Cubs fans, and horoscope fans) that if it makes you feel better.

Actions speak louder than words.

Wanna bet on who goes further in the play-offs, the Colts or the Texans, or do you want to keep dreaming about Santa Claus REALLY coming THIS year?


----------



## theotherside

All the colts keep doing is losing superbowls.....to his brother whose team was9-7 by the way...like I said everyone shines sometimes........that is the joy in football.


----------



## Wolfy90

Which manning would you guys take anyways if it was the 4th quater and you need a come back? I'd personally pick Eli. Peyton gets it done durring the season, just not the post season if brady were to of had the talent that peyton did Im sure he would of won more than one superbowl.


----------



## alasdairm

Wolfy90 said:


> ...if brady were to of had the talent that peyton did Im sure he would of won more than one superbowl.


er, brady has won three superbowls.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the Colts are good, but I would bet the farm on them not reaching the Super Bowl. the only assurance you have in your rhetoric lies in your Peyton Manning bias.

Peyton Manning is great, but the Steelers have stopped Manning in the playoffs before. if you are aware what a "zone blitz" scheme, in a 3-4 defense, heralded by perhaps the best defensive coordinator in the game... these things spell certain doom for even one of the most cerebral and talented QBs in Manning.

plus, the Colts defense is very bad. minus Bob Sanders and it's even worst. their run game is non-existent. according to my crystal ball, they shouldn't even win the division this year. and what a weak division that is. the Colts are also perennial choke artists, as aforementioned.

need any more reasons?


----------



## axl blaze

the Cleveland Browns are playing hard, yet can't eek out a victory. looks like they just don't have the talent.

looks like the Dallas Cowboys shocked the world and actually won a tough football game. will they suddenly be thrust back into the spotlight, while the media paves the road to the SB in front of their feet?

the Pittsburgh Steelers still look scary. finally, a little offense was added to their repertoire. this sets the tone for the show down between the Ravens next week. should be an AFC North heavyweight match-up


----------



## Wolfy90

alasdairm said:


> er, brady has won three superbowls.
> 
> alasdair



You read me wrong. I was comparing mannings one superbowl compared to what brady accomnplished lol.


----------



## alasdairm

maybe it was written wrong, not read wrong...



alasdair


----------



## Wolfy90

alasdairm said:


> maybe it was written wrong, not read wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Truth, I was coming down when I had typed that lol.


----------



## theotherside

My poor Texans got destroyed by our archrivals............ I knew we would lose this one, but we have the Raiders next so yipeeee!!!


----------



## alasdairm

Wolfy90 said:


> Which manning would you guys take anyways if it was the 4th quater and you need a come back? I'd personally pick Eli.


eli has 13 career 4th quarter comeback wins. peyton has 35. (source).

i'd choose peyton.

alasdair


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Peyton all the way!


----------



## axl blaze

that stat is a little inflated for Peyton, due to him being in the league a bit longer than Eli.

I would choose Ben Roethlisberger. very proven come-from-behind-QB


----------



## axl blaze

Braylon Edwards catches what could be the game-winning catch, when he should be suspended for his DUI. that's some classy ball club you got there, New York


----------



## rowland2110

Wyld 4 X said:


> Because they didnt see Polamalu in 2009.
> 
> Now he is back and when Ben is back, let's see what happens when both teams are at full strength.



Palmer aint playing too good.  They may get away with that against baltimore but the steelers will massacre the bengals if he doesnt get it together.


----------



## Wolfy90

Fucking Kicker, misses a 32 yarder we should of won that game. Had he not missed 3 feild goals we would have.


----------



## MrLeading

axl blaze said:


> Braylon Edwards catches what could be the game-winning catch, when he should be suspended for his DUI. that's some classy ball club you got there, New York



My point exactly about the NFL. A bunch of knuckleheads play in it but that make it entertaining. 

I have a close matchup in fantasy this week. I'm up by 53 right now with Finley playing tonight. My opponent has Driver, Jennings, and Forte playing tonight though. We will be at the bar together tonight, drunkenly shouting thing at people who can't hear us, nor care about us. 

Anquan hooked it up for me yesterday. That man is an animal.


----------



## ILikeSub

axl blaze said:


> .*that being said, I am predicting an early Superbowl: Steelers VS Packers. Packers will have the #2 seed and Steelers will have the #5 seed.*
> 
> other teams I am impressed with this early: Miami Dolphins, Houston Texans, and the Chicago Bears (Mike Martz ftw).
> 
> Saints look good, but neither their offense or defensive is as impressive as last year. I predict they will lose in the NFC championship



I have high hopes for the packers[my hometeam] to bring home the gold this year!
They can do it,I know they can.
The saints are indeed looking good cept now they are 2-1 right?
Lost their last game yesterday to the..fuck what team was that..Eagles right?
I missed the game but read up about it online on the saints website.
Ah yes,here it is.They lost 27-24.Darn! So close!
But that's okay for two reasons.
First one being..My other team the packers are still 2-0!
Second reason being I know they can make that lose up and they still are in good standing compared to lots of other teams so far,for example,the vikings =]!
Next game is against the Panthers,whom I don't know shiz about.
And Packers play the Chitown Bears on Monday night.Go PACKERS!

SOON THEY WILL BE 3-0!

As far as stealers go,I dont know much about them either.
Im still somewhat new to FB.Just got into it last year so sorry for my newbishness and limited knowledge.


----------



## Wolfy90

This last week in ff was insane I was loosing by 30 something pioints and Brandon marshall saved my ass lol.


----------



## LapDawg

See ya Jimmy Raye. Not nice knowing ya.


----------



## Care

Ya the niners seriously need to get their shit together, 0-3 to start the season and 2 of the losses were to the seahawks and the cheifs.......

And yea the saints lost but it was to the falcons who are a seriously legit team especially when Matt Ryan plays well. The saints will make the playoffs NP.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> that stat is a little inflated for Peyton, due to him being in the league a bit longer than Eli.


it's not inflated (which suggests a negative connotation - it's larger than it _should_ be).

he just has more comebacks because he's been playing longer. indeed, the fact that he has much more experience makes me even more likely to pick him in the clutch.

alasdair


----------



## theotherside

I like ATL Falcons..........they will probably make it to the NFC Championship if they keep it together.


----------



## axl blaze

the Falcons have a lot of weapons, but the Steelers made them look sub-par without their starting QB. I'm not just saying this because I am a huge Steelers fan, I just think that a club with a strong team defense could easily best the Falcons in the playoffs.

they will win one playoff game if lucky, this year


----------



## ChickenScratch

theotherside26 said:


> I like ATL Falcons..........they will probably make it to the NFC Championship if they keep it together.



yea, i just hope they can stay healthy.  if they keep it up, they may very well make the NFC Champ.  if that's the case, i'll be eating some serious crow as i pretty much thought they'd go 8-8 this year.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> the Falcons have a lot of weapons, but the Steelers made them look sub-par without their starting QB. I'm not just saying this because I am a huge Steelers fan, I just think that a club with a strong team defense could easily best the Falcons in the playoffs.
> 
> they will win one playoff game if lucky, this year



the steelers have made every single one of their opponents look sub par this year without their starting qb.

the steelers are good.  real good. 

but, we should have beaten them.  i didn't like mike smith's call to punt on that 4th down late in the game.  

anyway, it was the first game of the season.  yesterday i watched a completely different football team go to the super bowl champ's house and dominate them.  if that team continues to show up we have a shot at the NFC championship.


----------



## axl blaze

I think the Falcons should have won also. the game really could have gone either way. I think that ATL was holding back on its playbook a little bit, and holding back on the coaching (ex: 4th down). the Steelers got lucky with what they do, big runs and a big defensive plays and it just went their way in the end


----------



## China Rider

For the first time in five years i'm excited to be a Rams fan! As weak as the NFC west is...who knows what could happen!?!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> I think the Falcons should have won also. the game really could have gone either way. I think that ATL was holding back on its playbook a little bit, and holding back on the coaching (ex: 4th down). the Steelers got lucky with what they do, big runs and a big defensive plays and it just went their way in the end



I think the fact the Steelers held 2 of the NFLs top RBs in check for 2 weeks in a row dispels a luck factor.  Which, historically, is nothing new for the Steeler D.  In fact, they have allowed only one 100 yd rusher since 2006.  Amazing.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it's early but the Steelers are looking like the team to beat in the AFC.........as well as the colts(of course). I would love to see the Steelers play the Saints in the SuperBowl.


----------



## axl blaze

I remember that ONE game. god damned Ray Rice with the Baltimore Ravens, December 7th of last year


----------



## ILikeSub

I cant believe this the F'IN Packers vs Bears game.It was so F'D UP!
The packers were given i think it was..17 penalties/flags.Two of those were on TWO INTERCEPTIONS BY MY TEAM THE PACKERS!
IT WAS F'N BULLSHIZ THO BECAUSE...

...Both get turned down...


Are you serious?
The  first quarter we led them.We kept that till after half time I think.. but after half time they drew blood on us and kept it flowing.We get TWO INTERCEPTIONS and both happened to be trashed because of some flag bs.I remember the first one being legit but the second one,it was complete bs because their QB J.Cutler throws the ball.It goes right to one of our guys,I forgot who,and he catches it!
Oh but what a freakin surprise.A flag was called.Supposedly our guy was holding or something on one of their recievers,the one that was -supposed- to get the ball.They show a replay and IMHO I didn't see anything wrong.Both players were pushing against eachother but I didnt see any holding or anything like that,by either of them.It it it..GAH!
It was a crazy game.

Wow,we just got shit on luck wise during that game.And that's messed up because I don't even believe in luck so that means we just got shit on.

Don't get me wrong it was an amazing game!
Both teams played well.
My friend Jesse says we always have trouble playing them tho.

Anyways my teams stand as follows.
Saints are 2-1.
Packers are 2-1.

I am still a newbie to football so im apologize for my nubness plus correct me of any errors especially about that second interception.Someone please explain what happened and why it was flagged I didnt understand why.


----------



## theotherside

Question for today...........how in the world can the Lions be SO BAD???? It seems like what 3 seasons straight they just are the worst.

Also: who is the worst team....by era.....70's Buc's or 2000s Lions???


----------



## MD Specialist

The 49ers are killing me. Not another disappointing season after so much hope. 0-3??? This shit is ridiculous!  So many weapons... such a crappy team. Play better Niners! And defense stop playing like shit! Your losing the games and killing my fantasy football team. Offense step up and fucking score! Stop turning the ball over in the redzone! C'mon Niners play to your potential!


----------



## axl blaze

Alex Smith is playing improved, and Frank Gore is Frank Gore. with that vaunted defense you think they could get some wins, but it just seems like that is a cursed organization, since their glory days.

speaking of cursed organizations, I would say that the 2000 Lions are worst than the 70s Bucs. perhaps only because the stank of the Lions reigns more smelly, due to them being so freshly stinky.

did Jay Cutler just need an offensive genius, in Mike Martz, to not completely suck? or would Mike Martz turn even the most nonathletic armchair QBs, like myself, into opulent offensive producers? if he can turn Jay Cutler good, who know doubt looks like a stunned and drunk Tennessean, then he can do anything.

if the Bears win the NFC North I will officially shit brix. I had the Packers winning the division and on and upwards to the Super Bowl...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I still think the Packers end up winning the division, but the Bears look fucking good. Surprise team of the year, and they will make the playoffs. I always knew that Cutler would turn out the best of the three QB's drafted in the first round in his class (Leinart, who I absolutely knew would bust, and Vince Young, who was a mystery. He seemed to rely on his athleticism too much and it stunted his development as a pocket QB. Running QB's almost never translate to the NFL, with very few exceptions like Michael Vick).


----------



## axl blaze

I never had much faith in Cutler, but mostly because he was the "stud of Vanderbilt University."

also, I'm glad to see the Bears defense, and most important - their special teams back.

I didn't realize that Devin Hester hasn't scored a special teams TD in almost a year or two. special teams is what made the Bears special, and I think they really need to capitalize on having such a talent as Hester back there returning the ball...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I never had much faith in Cutler, but mostly because he was the "stud of Vanderbilt University."
> 
> also, I'm glad to see the Bears defense, and most important - their special teams back.
> 
> I didn't realize that Devin Hester hasn't scored a special teams TD in almost a year or two. special teams is what made the Bears special, and I think they really need to capitalize on having such a talent as Hester back there returning the ball...



I had faith in Cutler _because_ he was the "stud of Vanderbilt University." It takes a shitload of talent to look good enough for the first round there. Admittedly, that whole draft class, which was hyped up to be the best since Dan Marino, John Elway, and Jim Kelley all entered the draft, turned out to be a huge flop. Even Cutler only looks above average most Sundays.

I love seeing those UM kids succeed the way Hester has. He will probably retire as the greatest kick returner of all time. Only two more TD's to go.

Greg Olson can suck it though. I know he went to Miami, but he didn't do shit when he was there. He doesn't even talk like a UM player in his post game interview.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> .
> 
> speaking of cursed organizations, I would say that the 2000 Lions are worst than the 70s Bucs. perhaps only because the stank of the Lions reigns more smelly, due to them being so freshly stinky.
> 
> .





theotherside26 said:


> Question for today...........how in the world can the Lions be SO BAD???? It seems like what 3 seasons straight they just are the worst.
> 
> Also: who is the worst team....by era.....70's Buc's or 2000s Lions???



I think Carolina is going to make a run at joining those teams in the history books this year.  I live in carolina and get to see all their "games" which in reality are closer to "atrocities".  Carolina is worse than the lions, trust me.  John fox should have left before Jake delhomme.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Greg Olson can suck it though. I know he went to Miami, but he didn't do shit when he was there. He doesn't even talk like a UM player in his post game interview.



I miss the days when The U was relevant in college football. ya'll used to churn out superstars left and right. college football needs teams like The U and Michigan to be good. hopefully South Florida gets the message and steps it up.

and big LOL at "doesn't even talk like a UM player." how does one talk like a UM player? I could write a really funny joke right but I am going to refrain, because inner city stereotypes are bad


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I miss the days when The U was relevant in college football. ya'll used to churn out superstars left and right. college football needs teams like The U and Michigan to be good. hopefully South Florida gets the message and steps it up.
> 
> and big LOL at "doesn't even talk like a UM player." how does one talk like a UM player? I could write a really funny joke right but I am going to refrain, because inner city stereotypes are bad



UM is closer to relevant than they have been in sometime. We at least have athletes of our standard quality again. By the end of this season they should be top 10 (lets see what they do at Clemson, probably the only other team in the ACC worth a damn this weekend). If they do not win the ACC, Shannon has to go.

Both UM's should come back. I agree. College football is not the same without them. Notre Dame should stay down forever though. Any team arrogant enough to think they are God's chosen team (Touchdown Jesus anyone?) deserves to burn in the spit fires of submediocrity forever.

By talk like a UM player, I do not mean what you think. I mean the total and absolute disregard of any political correctness (Ray Lewis, Clinton Portis, Michael Irvin). Greg Olsen was so goddamn boring I changed the channel. He learned nothing in his time down here.

Since we were on the subject of the Fulmer Cup, I know my team has a reputation for being "Thug U". This is an unfair stereotype. Although reformed today, they were once the baddest group of motherfuckers to ever put on a uniform. To call them thugs would be an insult to just how good they were at committing crimes. The U used to be an organized crime syndicate at a skill level damn near approaching the Italian Mafia. Nobody would fire an AK-47 into the air or throw a sandwich in a restaurant employees face because they knew that that was bad for business. They kept their shit on the DL for as long as they could till some bullshit reporters starting sniffing around. I miss those days so much.


----------



## axl blaze

Coach Shannon has really cleaned up that program. it sucks because I do agree that if he doesn't win the ACC he has to go. at least he cleaned up the program. it seems like football coaches down South either win and have a bunch of disgraced thugs on their team (ala Urban Meyer and Florida) or they keep a clean program and not win.

at least you're not Georgia, where they aren't winning and they are running a program full of rapists, thieves, druggies, and charlatans


----------



## Wolfy90

axl blaze said:


> Coach Shannon has really cleaned up that program. it sucks because I do agree that if he doesn't win the ACC he has to go. at least he cleaned up the program. it seems like football coaches down South either win and have a bunch of disgraced thugs on their team (ala Urban Meyer and Florida) or they keep *a clean program and not win.*
> 
> at least you're not Georgia, where they aren't winning and they are running a program full of rapists, thieves, druggies, and charlatans



What? Didnt the Gators win with Tim Tebow hes not a thug lol.


----------



## axl blaze

true, but they've had an ungodly amount of players arrested from this year and the last. don't know the number, but I know it's almost first place in college football.

what are the current Fulmer Cup standings? lol


----------



## axl blaze

this time every year I have knots in my stomach. I get prepared, mentally and physically, to watch what should be some of the best football all year. tomorrow afternoon will be a time of hard hits, trash talking, Hines Ward breaking jaws, and Ray Lewis killing people and getting away with it. tomorrow is going to be epic and hopefully it will showcase defensive football and what is perhaps one of the best rivalries in all of sports... Stillers VS Ravens!


----------



## rowland2110

Steelers kicked themselves in the foot today 
At least the bengals lost.   Steelers or Ravens for the division easily.


----------



## LapDawg

If it wasn't apparent in Week 2, it's apparent now. The Niners are cursed.


----------



## Droppersneck

when can we officially label Vince young an NFL bust?


----------



## axl blaze

Jeff Reed seems to have lost his mojo, he needs to shape up after missing those two FGs. oh well, Steelers 3-1 without Big Ben is far better than I could have ever imagined.

why the hell couldn't Peyton Manning pass on that soft as a pillow Jax D? didn't get to see the game. I'm sure LOVELIFE didn't like that game one bit. I think that the AFC is going to come down to the three defensive powers in the Jets, Ravens, and Steelers this year.

Peyton Hillis on Cleveland looks like a beast. Denver should be pissed they let him go for Brady Quinn


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> Jeff Reed seems to have lost his mojo, he needs to shape up after missing those two FGs. oh well, Steelers 3-1 without Big Ben is far better than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> why the hell couldn't Peyton Manning pass on that soft as a pillow Jax D? didn't get to see the game. I'm sure LOVELIFE didn't like that game one bit. I think that the AFC is going to come down to the three defensive powers in the Jets, Ravens, and Steelers this year.
> 
> Peyton Hillis on Cleveland looks like a beast. Denver should be pissed they let him go for Brady Quinn



Im not sure why Troy was blitzing when the Ravens had zero time outs.  Should have been max coverage all the way trying to keep receivers in bounds if they caught the ball.  Oh well.  Steelers will return the favor in Baltimore im pretty sure. No way baltimore can beat pittsburgh with Ben back.  Ed Reed or not.


----------



## theotherside

Texans 3-1..........can't ask for more( well if they would have beaten the cowboys)..I'm happy though.


----------



## axl blaze

rowland2110 said:


> Im not sure why Troy was blitzing when the Ravens had zero time outs.  Should have been max coverage all the way trying to keep receivers in bounds if they caught the ball.  Oh well.  Steelers will return the favor in Baltimore im pretty sure. No way baltimore can beat pittsburgh with Ben back.  Ed Reed or not.



agree with the above. Dick LeBeau called an unlikely horrible game. he didn't bring much pressure all game, but decided to blitz Troy when we needed a safety in coverage the most.

don't get me started on Bruce Arians, either...


----------



## calmAnimal

giants...10 sacks woooot haha 9 in the first half ( which i missed) 

our offense was horrible and i thank god their offense didnt show up either.  what a boring game besides the sacks.  oh well we're tied for first in the div. but damn we need to get our offense back on track.


----------



## axl blaze

boring game, besides watching Jay Cutler get fucked the fuck up.

that looked like the NY Giants pass rush of olde


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> I would choose Ben Roethlisberger. very proven come-from-behind-QB



I'm sorry, but isn't this where someone should make an atlanta nightclub reference.


----------



## rowland2110

Pander Bear said:


> I'm sorry, but isn't this where someone should make an atlanta nightclub reference.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Wolfy90

Damn yet another loss it sucks being a raider fan oh well at least were not like the 49ers loaded with talent and winless lol.


----------



## theotherside

calmAnimal said:


> giants...10 sacks woooot haha 9 in the first half ( which i missed)
> 
> our offense was horrible and i thank god their offense didnt show up either.  what a boring game besides the sacks.  oh well we're tied for first in the div. but damn we need to get our offense back on track.



You probably will next week against my Texans......our defense is horrible  In all of our newspapers they keep talking about how to stop the  Giants' defense. Matt Schaub will get sacked many many times much to my dismay


----------



## ChickenScratch

a win is a win.  falcons are 3 and 1.  hopefully we can stay healthy.


----------



## calmAnimal

> You probably will next week against my Texans......our defense is horrible  In all of our newspapers they keep talking about how to stop the Giants' defense. Matt Schaub will get sacked many many times much to my dismay



wel'll see. didnt u guys beat the colts in week one?  i know they have been having an off year but thats still impressive.  

we did look good in one drive in the second half and i just hope we can keep doing that and not turn the ball  over or kick a FG everytime we get in the red zone.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah and we beat the Redskins who look really good this year so who knows...


----------



## theotherside

The Jags beat Indy also and they are pretty crappy.


----------



## Kenickie

that fucking blew my mind

also, that the chiefs are the only undefeated team in the nfl, disgusting


----------



## Wyld 4 X

rowland2110 said:


> *Im not sure why Troy was blitzing when the Ravens had zero time outs.*  Should have been max coverage all the way trying to keep receivers in bounds if they caught the ball.  Oh well.  Steelers will return the favor in Baltimore im pretty sure. No way baltimore can beat pittsburgh with Ben back.  Ed Reed or not.



I didnt see the game but I saw that highlight and when I saw Troy trying to get to Flacco I just asked myself "why?"  I love Coach LeBeau but he made a bad call there with the game on the line.


----------



## theotherside

I didn't even know that the Chiefs were undefeated!! Last year weren't they terrible? That is like Detroit going 16-0 next season.....ughhhhhh.


----------



## axl blaze

I've read somewhere a couple times that Troy has an open playbook in Dick LeBeau's defense. meaning that he can do whatever the hell he wants, blitz or drop back in coverage. don't know if I believe about this sorta freedom, but if any defensive player deserves a free hand it's him.

so it could be Polamalu's fault. whatever...


----------



## China Rider

Rams defense looking very tough(although it sort of makes me sick that all three starting line backers attended tOSU), Bradford playing well enough to win and should improve as the year goes on, Steven Jackson doing his usually thing, Mark Clayton emerging as a play maker....I gotta believe the Rams have the inside track to the NFC West


----------



## axl blaze

dude are you kidding me? OSU linebackers are freaking sick. I think the SEC is full of rednecks but I still would be obliged for Ryan Mallet to be my backup QB or for Tim Tebow to be the guy that holds the gatorades.

the St. Louis Rams three-man linebacker corps of James Laurinaitis, Na'il Diggs and Larry Grant all would be a welcome addition to most teams. I know OSU is more known for producing running backs, but that has been changing in the past couple of years due to strong defensive talent


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChickenScratch said:


> a win is a win.  falcons are 3 and 1.  hopefully we can stay healthy.



thats how I feel about the packers after this week. 3 & 1 as well.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Fucking Dolphins.


----------



## axl blaze

ChemicalSmiles said:


> thats how I feel about the packers after this week. 3 & 1 as well.



that's how I feel about my Pittsburgh Steelers. however, I feel happier than you all because they do so with their 4th string quaterback.

the Miami Dolphins got hooked up these last couple weeks with prime time slots. too bad they failed to cash in on their immense talent and folded under pressure twice


----------



## seep

3 said:


> Fucking Dolphins.



We would've owned the Patriots if it weren't for Patrick Chung, Danny Woodhead and Rob Ninkovich.  Forget Brady or Moss: Chung, Woodhead and Ninkovich are the man.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

seep said:


> We would've owned the Patriots if it weren't for Patrick Chung, Danny Woodhead and Rob Ninkovich.  Forget Brady or Moss: Chung, Woodhead and Ninkovich are the man.



Lol. I hate when my teams lose because of self-destruction. When the talent is there but special teams keeps fucking up and your QB can't stop throwing INT's, it is more disappointing than when your team just lacks the talent.

Overall, the defense played well enough for a Brady QB'd game. Henne is just inconsistent, which I suppose is normal for a QB in his second season as a starter. 

Fire the special teams coach!


----------



## Wolfy90

Hes already gone lol.

As for the above the dolphins have great talent they just need to get it together.


----------



## MrLeading

Randy Moss is officially a Viking again.

I've got wood. Favre, Peterson, Harvin, Shaincoe, Moss, and Rice when he's healthy.

That is a fucking amazing offence.


----------



## Wolfy90

Just hopefully they jell together, I was a fan of moss for a while until he went to New England, he was a decent raider just un happy a trade that should of never happend oh well farve to moss will be intersting.


----------



## MrLeading

It will definitely be interesting. The Vikes next four games are going to be awesome.

Jets
We all know Moss and Revis' history. Also if Moss performs this helps the Patriots provided a Jets loss.

Cowboys
Moss grew up wanting to be a Cowboy. The Cowboys could have drafted him but passed on him due to off-field issues. Moss has repaid the them by raping them in almost every meeting.

Packers





Patriots
Uhh, I don't even need to write anything here.


----------



## Wolfy90

moss vs pats, his first game as a raider agasit them was a monster game made me love moss then it slowly went down hill after that =/


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MrLeading said:


> Randy Moss is officially a Viking again.
> 
> I've got wood. Favre, Peterson, Harvin, Shaincoe, Moss, and Rice when he's healthy.
> 
> That is a fucking amazing offence.



Very scary team now if Favre can hold up.


----------



## Wolfy90

Wyld 4 X said:


> Very scary team now if Favre can hold up.



Wait until Rice comes back that will be a hell of a team, Moss, Harvin, Rice Petterson damn


----------



## axl blaze

they SHOULD be a great offensive team right now. but they are most definitely NOT. you guys praising the Vikings defense just reminds me of all the fools who picked the Vikes, Cowboys, Chargers to be in the SB again year after year.

I'll pass on the Vikings kool aid. Moss or no Moss. have fun


----------



## China Rider

Vikings will miss the play offs this year, and again next year and the year after that they will be lucky to win 5 games.


----------



## Wolfy90

I doubt the vikings will miss the play offs this year they have too much talent not to make the play offs the north is pretty much betwee Green Bay and the vikings the bears have got lucky the last few times and there true team colors showed up agaisnt new york.


----------



## axl blaze

as tempting as it is to be blinded by Minnesota's immensely talented roster, I still think it's safer to bet that they won't make the playoffs. it is absolute bullshit if they don't make the playoffs, because they are so loaded with stars, but hey look at Dallas


----------



## axl blaze

my playoffs scenario:

*AFC*
1. Jets
2. Steelers
3. Texans
4. Chiefs (would be awesome)
WC 5. Ravens
WC 6. Pats

(Indy might miss the playoffs? scary though. losing to Jax early is not a good sign)

*NFC*
1. Packers
2. Saints
3. Giants (or Skins)
4. St Louis (can we just usurp the West of their playoff seeds so better team can play??)
WC 5. Falcons
WC 6. Bears/Cowboys/Vikings

still predicting a Steelers VS Packers Super Bowl


----------



## China Rider

Cowboys(9-7)
Packers(11-5)
Rams(9-7)
Falcons(10-6)

Saints(10-6)
Bears(9-7)

Ravens(13-3)
Texans(11-5)
Chargers(9-7)
Jets(11-5)

Patriots(10-6)
Steelers(11-5)


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Are you guys high?!!!!

The Colts lost on a FIFTY-NINE YARD FIELD GOAL AT THE BUZZER!

Peyton Manning takes Arena-league-level players and makes them good - he takes good NFL players and makes them GREAT.

They score almost every single time they need to.

I'm not saying it's IMPOSSIBLE that they miss the play-offs.

I'm saying it's HIGHLY improbable, and if any of you "Indy will miss the play-offs" posters (directly above this post) would like to make a little wager, PM me. 

SUPER BOWL PREDICTION (AS OF *NOW*):

COLTS over saints or packers


----------



## MrLeading

^Words of truth^

Also, if Clarke wouldn't have gotten lit up on the 1-yard line and that Jag wouldn't have pulled of that shoestring interception it would have been a completely different game altogether.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L O V E L I F E said:


> *Are you* guys *high*?!!!!
> 
> 
> SUPER BOWL PREDICTION (AS OF *NOW*):
> 
> COLTS over saints or packers



I'm not saying the Colts wont make the playoffs but I wouldnt pencil them in as making the Super Bowl either because that is just ridiculous.  Peyton will get them in the playoffs but with no defense, they only get 1 win with the right match up.

The Packers D is suspect too.  They gave up 300+ yards passing and 3 TDs to Shaun Hill???  At home???  The Packers need to step up and kill a team from start to finish to be considered a serious contender.  Sort of how the Giants demolished the Bears on Sunday night.

Vikes v Jets might be a barn burner Monday night.  The Ol' Gunslinger and Randy Moss versus those brash young & hungry Jets.   :D


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> Vikings will miss the play offs this year, and again next year and the year after that they will be lucky to win 5 games.



lolwhut


----------



## MrLeading

I can't wait for Monday this week. It's going to be phenomenal. I don't know if there are any other Minnesotans here but I for one can say that this state is electric right now with Moss returning.


----------



## China Rider

I like the University of Minnesota so I sort of have something against the Viking fans....In 2005-2006 the Gophers were legit big ten contenders yet only drew maybe 30k people inside the dome for games, maybe a little fan support would have prevented those infamous home melt downs?

There's more to winning in the NFL than just how talented your team is...the Vikings have no chemistry. 

I think the Colts will finish at 10-6, but just miss the playoffs.

How often is a super bowl winner a team that critics scream in week five..."Hey this is a major super bowl contender!!"
The NFL isn't MLB.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ At least they have Jared Allen to bring the lulz. But yeah, I agree with the lack of chemistry.


----------



## axl blaze

^ unlike the NBA, this year in the NFL has proved that one can't just BUY their talent. you can't just plop a team of superstars together and expect to win a SB (see: Dallas, Minnesota). 

and the Colts got beat by the Jags! they have the worst secondary in the NFL. nuff said


----------



## AmorRoark

Chefs are going to win the whole shebang. lol.


----------



## axl blaze

hey, they're looking damn good! right now I'm on the fence about them, if they can get to 4-0 I will be a little more of a believer. thankfully they play in the AFC West which ain't to difficult of a conference...


----------



## AmorRoark

Yeah, I know. It's actually put a little spark in KC sports (we desperately need it). My friends with season tickets are actually _excited_ to go to the games now, lol.


----------



## axl blaze

Royals FTL


----------



## melange

my cowboys play the titans this weekend


lets keep it up and start a winning streak all the way to tha playooofffffss!


----------



## rowland2110

melange said:


> my cowboys play the titans this weekend
> 
> 
> lets keep it up and start a winning streak all the way to tha playooofffffss!



I think the cowboys will win. Their D is good enough to stop Johnson and if you do that.. well Vince Young cant carry the titans.


----------



## rowland2110

L O V E L I F E said:


> Are you guys high?!!!!
> 
> The Colts lost on a FIFTY-NINE YARD FIELD GOAL AT THE BUZZER!
> 
> Peyton Manning takes Arena-league-level players and makes them good - he takes good NFL players and makes them GREAT.
> 
> They score almost every single time they need to.
> 
> I'm not saying it's IMPOSSIBLE that they miss the play-offs.
> 
> I'm saying it's HIGHLY improbable, and if any of you "Indy will miss the play-offs" posters (directly above this post) would like to make a little wager, PM me.
> 
> SUPER BOWL PREDICTION (AS OF *NOW*):
> 
> COLTS over saints or packers



Don't think the colts can make it this year.  I honestly think they made the Superbowl last year due to other teams in the AFC having an off year and not the colts being much better.    And i don't think the colts are as good as they were a year ago.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

rowland2110 said:


> *
> And i don't think the colts are as good as they were a year ago.*



I hear this meritless crap almost EVERY single season.

And almost every single season, Manning leads the Colts to a 12-4 OR BETTER record and a first-round bye in the play-offs.

WHEN, oh WHEN, will people FINALLY give Peyton Manning the respect he deserves?

He would have been the 1st pick in the NFL draft in his JUNIOR year, so the experts KNEW he would likely be a superstar.

In spite of this, he returned to Tennessee for his senior year, killed it, and THEN was indeed the 1st pick in the NFL draft the following year.

He THEN proceeded to break almost every single all-time NFL rookie passing record there is.

NOW - he's on pace to OBLITERATE every major passing record in the NINETY YEAR HISTORY of the NFL.

He has spearheaded the Colts to the best record this past decade of ANY NFL TEAM IN ANY DECADE EVER.

The Colts keep losing Pro Bowlers virtually every season to free agency and trades, they draft towards the bottom of the draft nearly every season, and STILL, the Colts win their division nearly every year, and earn the #1 seed regularly.

And it's NOT like he's a loser - he has led the Colts to TWO Super Bowl appearances (as many as Elway, one MORE than Marino) and one Super Bowl win (one fewer than Elway, one MORE than Marino), and he's nowhere NEAR retiring yet.

He's the single most feared player in North American team sports, and plays the most important position on the field.

Respek!


----------



## axl blaze

the fact of the matter is they're 2-2. you gotta respect Manning, but NFL is a great sport because EVERY YEAR the landscape changes dramatically. you gotta keep up with the Joneses, youknowwhatImsayin? they need to rebuild on defense, the AFC is all about defense this year. I also agree that he only made it in the Super Bowl because the AFC was experiencing a down year last season.

no Patriots, no Steelers. two teams that constantly beat the Colts in the playoffs. I mean come on, they had to beat a Baltimore team (that was good, granted, but they always seem to beat Baltimore) and a Jets team that really shouldn't have even sniffed the AFC Championship.

losing to Jax was pretty bad man, like I said they must have the worst secondary in the NFL. imagine how the Colt would have fared if they played a secondary worth their weight in gold, like the Ravens, Steelers, or Jets?


----------



## China Rider

L O V E L I F E said:


> WHEN, oh WHEN, will people FINALLY give Peyton Manning the respect he deserves?



You act like he's some guy that's been flying under everybody's radar the past 10 years.

Probably the most respected player in the game.


----------



## axl blaze

you have to respect a Peyton Manning led offense when you play him. I just wish he had a more complete team. imagine how Peyton would fare if he had a complete team? I always wondered how many rings he would have if he played with a defense like Baltimore. THAT would be scary.

Peyton Manning is great, I just think that he needs to win more rings


----------



## Kenickie

peyton manning lost any respect I had for him when he refused to shake the Saints hands after the superbowl.


----------



## melange

lets make it rain dallas


----------



## theotherside

I'm down here in Houston....you guys better rethink the Texans making the playoffs after today.


----------



## rowland2110

Who dey! Who dey! Who dey think going to beat them bengels!?

EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## axl blaze

*we dey!!*


----------



## China Rider

Things just keep getting more and more interesting.

I love it.

I'm not even too upset about Rams getting blown out(I'd rather lose this way than by 1)...sure it caught me off guard, but it's just one game.


----------



## Kenickie

rowland2110 said:


> Who dey! Who dey! Who dey think going to beat them bengels!?
> 
> EVERYBODY!!!



who the fuck is that lame that they have to steal a chant from a team that was called "the ain'ts" when they stole it? i mean, _c'mon. _ and then change it ever so slightly so it sounds even worse


----------



## theotherside

^^^^^Lol..........


----------



## animal_cookie

^i am pretty sure the bengals began using "who dey" before the saints began using "who dat"...


----------



## theotherside

^^^either way, degrading the english language into pre-historic grunts to connect to another football fan  is fail in my book.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^either way, degrading the english language into pre-historic grunts to connect to another football fan  is fail in my book.



Football is a primitive, brutal game.


----------



## theotherside

^^In one aspect yes, in another.........it is as complicated as chess. Depends on whether you are a brute who blocks either right or left, or the Coach who is designing plays.


----------



## axl blaze

the Bengals had that stupid chant worst. but in the end it isn't worth arguing... because it is in fact a very stupid chant


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

theotherside26 said:


> ^^In one aspect yes, in another.........it is as complicated as chess. Depends on whether you are a brute who blocks either right or left, or the Coach who is designing plays.



Yes it is as complicated as chess. So much strategy is involved it is ridiculous. But warfare is brutal and primitive as well, right?

And that brute who blocks right or left has a much more complicated assignment than that. Offensive Line play requires almost as much intelligence as QB play. It is certainly up there with being a MLB or FS (depending on which one is leading the defense).


----------



## AmorRoark

Offensive tackles are actually suppose to score higher than QBs on the Wonderlic test.


----------



## rowland2110

Put a fork in Carson Palmer. He is done.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

AmorRoark said:


> Offensive tackles are actually suppose to score higher than QBs on the Wonderlic test.



I did not know that, but I am not surprised. Perhaps the most complicated position on the field. And the most important. I don't care if you have Peyton Manning out there, if your O-line is not up to par you will not win games.


----------



## axl blaze

I was always under the impression that on the offensive line the Center is the player with the most mental faculties. often times (and most especially in today's popular West Coast offense) the best lineman is featured at Center.

as Matt Millen so eloquently said sometime during Saturday's college football broadcast: "the Center's have to _see_"  a joke, yes, but they have to use their eyes more than any other player on the offensive line, and use their intelligence in recognizing blitzes and the defensive schemes of the Front Seven (defensive line and linebackers, or even secondary if they are blitzing). often, a Center has to call audibles (a call made on the fly to change the function of the play called/or change it completely). for a good example of this type of player look at Peyton Manning's very talented Center.

football is a perfect combination of a chess match and a brutal and base type of pre-humanoid group battle. some defensive players can get away with sheer physical bad assitude, but this isn't even applicable in all cases. for examples of defensive players who use their brutal athletic abilities along with their mental prowess, look no further than Troy Polamalu.

trust me, I have a lot of clout in this discussion. I played college football for two years at a Division II college


----------



## calmAnimal

> physical bad *assitude*



awesome word haha im gunna have to use that one.  


i gotta be proud of the giants. they looked good yesterday.  i just hope we can keep this up for the rest of the season


----------



## theotherside

^^^^I told you last week you guys were gonna crush my Texans.....remember?? We aren't a "real" team, we just put up good numbers some weeks. We will be lucky to get back to 9-7.


----------



## Wolfy90

Raiders for the win, about damn time now if only Jano would of hit that 32 yarder we would of been 3-2 instead of 2-3


----------



## axl blaze

the Giants D is still a little questionable, but as long as you can rape the Quarterback in the NFL, you're good.

do you all think it will be Skins or Giants on top of the NFC East? looks interesting atm


----------



## China Rider

I think the Giants can do it...remember what happened last time Coughlin was in the dog house? I think the Eagles have a pretty good shot to...but I fucking hate them and hope they don't win another game. Despite having two proven leaders( McNabb and Shannohan) I just don't think the Skins can be consistent enough to pull through. If the Cowboys want any chance they are going to have to win 3/4 vs the Giants and Eagles...and I just can't see that happening.


----------



## axl blaze

I think I'll go with the Skins. looks like anything is possible in the NFC East this year, and despite their awful running game I think McNabb has looked like he is the best leader this year.

the Steelers are playing the Browns this Sunday, who are both without Jake Delhomme and Seneca Wallace due to injury.






Colt McCoy might get his first start against a perpetually scary Steelers defense. I think that he will be a good QB in the future, but if he is in fact the starter I expect him to go at least 3 years behind in his pro QB development and to possibly acquire PTSD.

looks like the Cleveland Browns also called up on Brett Ratliff, a QB whom they've been pretty high on lately.

either way, with Big Ben coming back and their constant questions at QB, I see this game getting ugly!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> the Steelers are playing the Browns this Sunday, who are both without Jake Delhomme and Seneca Wallace due to injury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colt McCoy might get his first start against a perpetually scary Steelers defense. I think that he will be a good QB in the future, but if he is in fact the starter I expect him to go at least 3 years behind in his pro QB development and to possibly acquire PTSD.
> 
> looks like the Cleveland Browns also called up on Brett Ratliff, a QB whom they've been pretty high on lately.
> 
> either way, with Big Ben coming back and their constant questions at QB, I see this game getting ugly!



Ben as a normal QB is very good.

Ben with a chip on his shoulder is a scary QB.

Ben with a chip on his shoulder playing in his home state against an undermanned and overwhelmed division rival while coming off a bye with a ridiculous defense and 1 chance to prove he is ready to be THE QB of the most successful franchise in the Super Bowl era?  I cannot even put it into words of the gut wrenching beatdown he will present to the Browns.


----------



## axl blaze

wow I can't remember another Monday Night Football game with more story lines than this.

first, Brett Favre apparently sent some sexually inapro pros texts/calls to a former Jets staff member when they both were in NY.

second, he is playing his old team (weird to say when it isn't the Packers). third, we have "420" WR Santonio Holmes and Darelle Revis both making their first starts for the Jets. then we have Randy Moss making his first contribution to his new team, the Minnesota Vikings.

/excitement


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> wow I can't remember another Monday Night Football game with more story lines than this.
> 
> first, Brett Favre apparently sent some sexually inapro pros texts/calls to a former Jets staff member when they both were in NY.
> 
> second, he is playing his old team (weird to say when it isn't the Packers). third, we have "420" WR Santonio Holmes and Darelle Revis both making their first starts for the Jets. then we have Randy Moss making his first contribution to his new team, the Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> /excitement



And it ended in typical Brett Favre Fashion.

Pick 6.  Yay.


I never disliked Favre until a few years ago after he left Green Bay.  His actions since then really seem selfish.  I absolutely believe the Vikings lost the opener because Favre didnt take practice too seriously.


----------



## Wolfy90

Its not Favres fault its the poor coaching Brad childress is a terrible coach before he had farve he barely accomplished anything and now with farve he coaches the game as if it were madden and hes a noob run, run, pass, run thats how the whole first half went so they had to be down, however if he changes it up to where its more open or balanced it would be better off also why have moss run the nine route all the time he has the ability to run quick inside slants poor coaching overall. The jets won due to the suppierior coaching.


----------



## cj

God the Monday night game was a trainwreck for the vikes. Its not Favres fault Peterson doesnt understand how to pick up the blitz. Penaltys at key times I dunno Favre should have stayed in Missisippi.


----------



## axl blaze

it was such a boring game in the first half. then the second half was mostly just... ridiculous.

I agree in Brad Childress being a horrible coach. sometimes I feel like superb NFL talent gets so wasted on bad coaching. Minnesota has all the tools to be competitive, and Adrian Peterson, a player who should be tagged as something far more than just competitive

also file under: Barry Sanders


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Wolfy90 said:


> Its not Favres fault its the poor coaching Brad childress is a terrible coach before he had farve he barely accomplished anything and now with farve he coaches the game as if it were madden and hes a noob run, run, pass, run thats how the whole first half went so they had to be down, however if he changes it up to where its more open or balanced it would be better off also why have moss run the nine route all the time he has the ability to run quick inside slants poor coaching overall. The jets won due to the suppierior coaching.



Last year was just a fluke until bad coaching threw that pick 6 to send the Saints to the SB?

Bad coaching lost 3 fumbles and threw another pick 6 last night?

Get real.  It isnt Childress.  The Jets D is that damn good and they were playing at home.  Favre is called the ol' Gunslinger for a reason and that moniker was on him before he came to the Vikes.


----------



## Wolfy90

Im not saying the Jets d is bad I love there d its outrageous. Im just saying poor play calling put them in that situation as well.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Get real.  It isnt Childress.


he's responsible. the coach is where the buck stops. his team is 1-3. he has to take responsibility for that.

alasdar


----------



## melange

sometimes when I watch dallas games, I pray to god that I can teleport into jason garretts place and start callling good plays

in my mind I know I can take us to victory

GODAMNIT GARRETT I FUCKING HATE YOU


----------



## MrLeading




----------



## axl blaze

*LOL*

a couple of my friends saw Brett's weiner on the the internet. I still don't have the "balls" to look it up


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> *LOL*
> 
> a couple of my friends saw Brett's weiner on the the internet. I still don't have the "balls" to look it up



i refused to look, but i did hear the cell phone message.


----------



## melange

hopefully they turned to dust


----------



## axl blaze

deadspin has been all over the Brett Favre scandal since day one. it appears as if Favre kept on pursuing Jenn Sterger despite her not even paying him any attention in return. Favre must not be used to this lack of attention, being the media cow that he is.

to get up to date on the voicemails and pics in a short 3 minute video, go here. not safe for work, due to showing the trio of cock pics at the 2: 08 mark.

wow, Jenn Sterger is quite the looker. a man can almost understand sending pics to her of one's ween:






and...


----------



## Care

Just made some trades in my fantasy league, im stacked now. 

QB- Matt Ryan, Brett Favre
WR- Roddy White, DeSean Jackson, Brandon Lloyd, Hines Ward
RB- Adrian Peterson, LaDanian Tomlinson, Ahmad Bradshaw
TE- Tony Gonzalez, Greg Olsen
DEF- NYG, CHI
K- David Akers

10 man league btw


----------



## Wolfy90

Jenn Sterger and my Ex Audrey look so much alike lol.

But yeah I dont blame Brett shes in sports and shes pretty damn good looking.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> *LOL*
> 
> a couple of my friends saw Brett's weiner on the the internet. I still don't have the "balls" to look it up



I heard he was lacking...


----------



## axl blaze

haha, yeah. my IRL sports friend who is a female (believe it or not!) was like "why do guys send pics of their flaccid cocks to girls?"


----------



## China Rider

Anyone remember that dominate WR out of Mizzou who had all those knee problems?
Denario Alexender...

Rams just activated him off their practice squad after Clayton went out for the year...midway through the 2nd quarter he's got 4 catches 72 yards and a score

Remember the year Kurt Warner busted into the leauge, it was thanks to a season ending injury...just sayin


----------



## The Liberal Media

Watching Red Zone Channel before the Raiders send the Niners to 0-6


----------



## axl blaze

that sorta thing happens, when a player bursts into the league due to the #1s getting injured, but more likely than not the player who is suddenly dealt the starting position fails immediately or performs sub-par. these fairy tales do happen, but the chances of you getting a Tom Brady or Ben Roethlisberger out of the deal are slim to none. plus, the fact that he is a WR and not a QB also decreases that chance of sudden super stardom. 

but good luck. I forgot who Denario Alexander is, but maybe he will have the opportunity to remind me


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> that sorta thing happens, *when a player bursts into the league due to the #1s getting injured, but more likely than not the player who is suddenly dealt the starting position fails immediately or performs sub-par*. these fairy tales do happen, but the chances of you getting a Tom Brady or Ben Roethlisberger out of the deal are slim to none. plus, the fact that he is a WR and not a QB also decreases that chance of sudden super stardom.
> 
> but good luck. I forgot who Denario Alexander is, but maybe he will have the opportunity to remind me



Maybe its me, but Ryan Fitzpatrick seems to do it a lot ( like yearly), before his inevitable slide back into obscuritty. 

I would lay serious $$ on Andrew Luck being the Bills starter come opening day in 2011.
San Diego getting stomped, Life is good


----------



## axl blaze

Ryan Fitzpatrick just... sucks. I don't know how he had that breakout game with the Bills against the Pats. I think it just showed just how mediocre that Pats D has turned this year. I remember laughing at him constantly when he played with the Bengals in one of the many instances when Carson Palmer was injured


----------



## China Rider

Denario Alexander is 6'5 and 220 and change...potential is there. If you see highlights of his first TD it was a great diving catch.

I don't think he's going to suddenly emerge as a big time WR, but some day Bradford is going to have a monster goto guy, he COULD be it?

Rams signed him to a 4 year deal without ever seeing him perform in a game...i'm excited!


----------



## axl blaze

obviously they see something in him them.

damn, the Steelers are looking to be the NFL's only dominant team with Roethlisberger's 3 TD win against the Browns. Big Ben did good, but he missed some passes that I think he would have easily made in other circumstances. the Steelers look to be an all-around solid team with a great RB in Rashard Mendenhall and a stellar defense.

their schedule looks like a murderer's row in the upcoming four weeks. they play at New Orleans, at New England, at Miami, and at Cinci


----------



## theotherside

Anyone see that amazing Texans comeback!!! I have faith in my team again  I knew that it was a fluke that KC was 3-1!


----------



## China Rider

^Andre Johnson proving why he's the best!

NFC West 2-0 so far today

Fuck the haters.


----------



## theotherside

^^Most people don't even know how good he is....he is not a "primetime" player because we never play primetime!


----------



## melange

let's go cowboys!!!!11


----------



## melange

I hate the freak of nature known as brett farve


----------



## axl blaze

I agree with the pundits saying that the loser of the Vikings and Dallas game is not going to make the playoffs.

sorry Cowboys


----------



## melange

oh well

at least they didn't blow us out like last year


it is still early in the season axl


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> Watching Red Zone Channel before the Raiders send the Niners to 0-6



Did you finish watching?


----------



## axl blaze

I like how Steelers LB James Harrison took two Cleveland Browns offensive players out for the game, in the same game. Josh Cribbs and that one receiver who has a real tough name to spell.

I also like how Justin Bieber disses Tom Brady in his new "rap"


----------



## calmAnimal

giants looked great besides the 3rd quarter.  i guess thats  expected against the lions.  and we took out another QB, i wonder if thats a record we could set 4 qbs inured in 6 games 


my fantasy team is kicking butt too.  matt ryan and addai ftw.  even though addai got injured late in the game.

^beiber is a fag with that hair cut.  i cant stand that gay bowl shape, i dont know why ppl think its attractive it looks like he was too poor to get a real hair cut and just has to keep pushing it out of his eyes.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Everyone looks great when playing the Lions Just kidding....I'm still bitter that you guys killed the Texans last week


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wyld 4 X said:


> Did you finish watching?



I give up on Jason Campbell, How can an NFL QB ( with 8 years experience) get zero yards in quarters 2 and 3 ???
I was told by many Redskins fans before the season that he wasnt even worth a 4th rounder.

Now I see why, i would rather see Boller start  next week if  Grad isnt back.
Saving grace is that the whole division is so bad that 8-8 could win it, and a win in Denver next week means its back on !!


----------



## CharlesTheHammer

*Eagles*

This'll be the year the Eagles go all the way....

We're all entitled to our hopes and opinions, no matter how unlikely they may be.....


----------



## axl blaze

Philly all the way? not gonna happen my man. first things first, they have to figure out if they are a Mike Vick led team or a Kevin Kolb led team. both bring a very different skill set to the table. it's so confusing... first I hear rumors that the Eagles might be shopping Kolb and then I hear rumors that Kolb is their guy?! do you have an inside scoop for us?

and I noticed that there are some Oakland Raiders and San Diego Chargers fans in this thread. you all HAVE to see this youtube clip of a young Chargers fan essentially balling his eyes out because the Chargers lost to the Raiders.

WE LOST TO OAKLAND - short video is a must-watch!


----------



## phr

> do you have an inside scoop for us?


I don't think Andy Reid has an inside scoop.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

What does everybody think about the NFL enforcing their "devastating hit" rules more diligently?

I hate the softening up of football. I know there are serious concussion issues, but taking away one of the most exciting plays in the game isn't going to solve the problem. Much more of the problem comes from just playing the game, the regular hits you take every single play, every week in practice. The o-linemen and d-linemen colliding into each other repeatedly. You can't take that away without turning this into flag football (where the NFL will then complain about players getting too many broken fingers). No Fun League it is.

The players sign up for this, and they know the risks involved better today then they ever have. Ray Lewis is going to be pissed off. He may not have killed anybody in real life, but it is a recurring dream of his to kill somebody on the football field. 

I know our resident Pittsburgh fans will be pissed off.


----------



## CharlesTheHammer

axl blaze said:


> Philly all the way? not gonna happen my man. first things first, they have to figure out if they are a Mike Vick led team or a Kevin Kolb led team. both bring a very different skill set to the table. it's so confusing... first I hear rumors that the Eagles might be shopping Kolb and then I hear rumors that Kolb is their guy?! do you have an inside scoop for us?
> 
> and I noticed that there are some Oakland Raiders and San Diego Chargers fans in this thread. you all HAVE to see this youtube clip of a young Chargers fan essentially balling his eyes out because the Chargers lost to the Raiders.
> 
> WE LOST TO OAKLAND - short video is a must-watch!





I have not kept a close day by day watch on the quarterback situation in Philly, but last I heard, Reid had picked Vick as his starter, and I believe Kolb is in just because Vick got hurt, so I'd imagine Vick'll be back in as starter, unless Reid sees something in Kolb that he likes, and changes his mind......again!


----------



## phr

3 said:


> What does everybody think about the NFL enforcing their "devastating hit" rules more diligently?
> 
> I hate the softening up of football. I know there are serious concussion issues, but taking away one of the most exciting plays in the game isn't going to solve the problem. Much more of the problem comes from just playing the game, the regular hits you take every single play, every week in practice. The o-linemen and d-linemen colliding into each other repeatedly. You can't take that away without turning this into flag football (where the NFL will then complain about players getting too many broken fingers). No Fun League it is.
> 
> The players sign up for this, and they know the risks involved better today then they ever have. Ray Lewis is going to be pissed off. He may not have killed anybody in real life, but it is a recurring dream of his to kill somebody on the football field.
> 
> I know our resident Pittsburgh fans will be pissed off.


I'm cool with it. They could stop hitting up high or they could go for the tackle instead of a hit.


CharlesTheHammer said:


> I have not kept a close day by day watch on the quarterback situation in Philly, but last I heard, Reid had picked Vick as his starter, and I believe Kolb is in just because Vick got hurt, so I'd imagine Vick'll be back in as starter, unless Reid sees something in Kolb that he likes, and changes his mind......again!


Kolb is the starter while Vick is hurt. Vick is not expected to be ready until after the bye week, which is after the next opponent, Tennessee.
I always wanted Kolb to be the starter, even while Vick was playing well, simply because of Kolb's age. Also, I'm not sold on the fact that the current Vick is what he truly is, and I worry about him getting injured.


----------



## axl blaze

I think it's bullshit and that the NFL is resorting to a flag football league more and more. the average uninformed fan watches the NFL to see big hits. I realize that we must protect the players, but I think that we are going a little too far.

what exactly qualifies as a "devastating hit"? the definition is subjective and this is the problem I have most of all.

as a former football player myself, one is usually so hyped up in making the tackle that one doesn't have time to stop and realize as to how hard or where one is going to make the hit.

yes, I am a fan of the Pittsburgh Steelers. they are known to be a blue-collar type of team that has a defense that throws back to the olden days of hitting hard and not asking any questions. Commissioner Goodell is a stooge who does whatever the big-money owners like Bob Kraft tell him to do (the owners are the ones that hired him).

if this keeps up, and my favorite defensive players get suspended, then I vote in moving the Steelers to the Canadian Football League!


----------



## Care

*Jeff Fisher asked to call "TV Timeout" in final minutes of MNF*

Wow...... so I guess the NFL referees are advised on how many commercial timeouts there will be for the nationally televised games. Capitalism at its finest.

I love how the players have a "strict code of conduct" and the league can get away with this kind of BS without any major backlash. The average fan doesn't give two fucks about Brett Favre and his extramarital relationships or lack thereof. All I want to do is see him play football without having to see five commercials for some stupid ass show I will never watch.

It seems like every year these type of decisions are being made more and more in the NFL to opt for sacrificing the game to make more money. It sickens me.

source-
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ked-to-call-timeouts-for-MNF-c?urn=nfl-278323


----------



## melange

I am down for everything except helmet on helmet which is probably what is starting all of this


----------



## CharlesTheHammer

axl blaze said:


> I think it's bullshit and that the NFL is resorting to a flag football league more and more. the average uninformed fan watches the NFL to see big hits. I realize that we must protect the players, but I think that we are going a little too far.
> 
> what exactly qualifies as a "devastating hit"? the definition is subjective and this is the problem I have most of all.
> 
> as a former football player myself, one is usually so hyped up in making the tackle that one doesn't have time to stop and realize as to how hard or where one is going to make the hit.
> 
> yes, I am a fan of the Pittsburgh Steelers. they are known to be a blue-collar type of team that has a defense that throws back to the olden days of hitting hard and not asking any questions. Commissioner Goodell is a stooge who does whatever the big-money owners like Bob Kraft tell him to do (the owners are the ones that hired him).
> 
> if this keeps up, and my favorite defensive players get suspended, then I vote in moving the Steelers to the Canadian Football League!





Yeah, I just looked at my autographed Andre "Dirty" Waters photo today, and can remember some of the hits he put on Emmitt Smith back in the early 90's, at the end of Andre Waters' career as strong safety! Emmitt would often whine about it!


----------



## Care

Anyone saying philly isnt legit better prepare to eat their words. They have a tough defense and many offensive weapons, the least of which are two QBs that have put up some of the best numbers in the NFL, Top yards/run in the NFL, Maclin and jackson are awesome awesome receivers, they can beat anyone.

IM not a philly fan btw, but damn it must be a nice time to be a philly fan with the teams and stadiums they have there.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if desean jackson was playing, i'd agree. without him, i tend to disagree.

alasdair


----------



## Care

He'll be out this week for sure, then philly has a bye. He'll be good to go at that point unless something extreme happens. At least I hope so.

And I watched that hit live, he is on my fantasy team so I was scared when he was on the field motionless and they went to commercial.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think Philly is that legit of a contender, yet. it's nice that they have two top-tier QBs in Vick and Kolb, but I feel that they need to find an identity on offense and stick with it. teams that run a dual QB system in the NFL usually fail, historically speaking. 

they do have a good defense and they do play in the wide-open NFC East so anything can happen. but I don't think they are anywhere near elite and if they do make the playoffs they are bound for an early exit. 

they have done leaps and bounds better this year than anyone else has expected


----------



## rowland2110

With the new rules, its going to be interesting how the games pan out this week. But make no mistake: this is going to effect the outcome of the season. 

Worst case scenario is fans boycotting the NFL as it will officially be a "pansie league" in the words of Troy Palamalu.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> And I watched that hit live, he is on my fantasy team so I was scared when he was on the field motionless and they went to commercial.


you were concerned because you might lose fantasy points?

i was concerned because you know, er, the guy might have been hurt really badly...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

it is very interesting that the NFL's rules with protecting players from viscous hits started essentially due to Pittsburgh Steelers:

*1. the Mel Blount Rule* - most might not know of former Steelers corner Mel Blount, but he is perhaps one of the greatest corners to ever play the game. the Mel Blount Rule was reinstated in the late 70s because Blount was known to physically harass wide receiver's with his "bump and run" technique. he would physically overpower the WRs at the line of scrimmage (the bump) and then follow them closely down the field (the run). because of this, the NFL made it only legal for the defensive players to contact the receivers during the first 5 yards.

*2. the Hines Ward Rule* - due to Hines Ward ending a couple of defense backs' seasons, this rule was created in 2009. Hines Ward made a habit of striking fear in the heart of defenders by viciously blocking them when they weren't paying attention, but still running towards the play. now it is illegal for a player to blindside another with their helmet, forearms, or shoulders. so what can you use then to block??
*
3. the James Harrison Rule - *James Harrison has said that he tries to hurt his opposing offensive players, yet he doesn't try to injure them. due to the malicious style of Harrison's (mostly legal) hits, and due to him sidelining two of the Cleveland Browns last weekend, the NFL has instigated a policy against cringe-worthy tackles.

thanks to Commissioner Goodell the NFL is taking baby steps away from being the game that longtime fans love to watch  I say let them play football god dammit, they are being paid more than enough and they know the risks due to the violent nature of the game


----------



## melange

dude

concussions are not cool


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm disgusted by the NFL this morning.  they are a money making machine and far and away the best run corporation in professional sports but they're blatently contradicting themselves with these fines.

i just learned this morning that you can go to nfl.com and purchase pictures of the hits that took place on sunday for $175.  terrible.  you're going to fine these guys for what, in my opinion, where good hits/collisions and then sell the fucking pictures online?  that is disgraceful.

also, they say they want to protect the players yet they want to add 2 games to the schedule.  from the first mention of adding 2 games i did not agree with it.  now, after all of the talk of "protecting their players" i'm even more against it than before.

look, i get it.  corporations are greedy, it doesn't matter if you're wal mart or the NFL, you're in it for the money.  but anyone that can't see just how greedy they've become is either missing a chromosone or not paying attention.  and it's not like they need the extra money, sunday alone the NFL crushed the MLB playoffs in numbers.

it makes me sick.  i'm all for letting these guys play but please don't contradict yourself and say you're protecting your players.  we all know that's bullshit.  they could care less about the players, they care about the numbers.  not to mention the inconsistancy with the fines.  again, those hits were not fine worthy IMO.  but even if they were, don't fine these guys then sell pictures of the exact hits on your official website.  all the while talking about adding 2 games to an already brutal season and try to tell the public that you're doing your best to protect the players.

sorry for the rant, i hope that made sense.


----------



## HighonLife

axl blaze said:


> it is very interesting that the NFL's rules with protecting players from viscous hits started essentially due to Pittsburgh Steelers:
> 
> *1. the Mel Blount Rule* - most might not know of former Steelers corner Mel Blount, but he is perhaps one of the greatest corners to ever play the game. the Mel Blount Rule was reinstated in the late 70s because Blount was known to physically harass wide receiver's with his "bump and run" technique. he would physically overpower the WRs at the line of scrimmage (the bump) and then follow them closely down the field (the run). because of this, the NFL made it only legal for the defensive players to contact the receivers during the first 5 yards.
> 
> *2. the Hines Ward Rule* - due to Hines Ward ending a couple of defense backs' seasons, this rule was created in 2009. Hines Ward made a habit of striking fear in the heart of defenders by viciously blocking them when they weren't paying attention, but still running towards the play. now it is illegal for a player to blindside another with their helmet, forearms, or shoulders. so what can you use then to block??
> *
> 3. the James Harrison Rule - *James Harrison has said that he tries to hurt his opposing offensive players, yet he doesn't try to injure them. due to the malicious style of Harrison's (mostly legal) hits, and due to him sidelining two of the Cleveland Browns last weekend, the NFL has instigated a policy against cringe-worthy tackles.
> 
> thanks to Commissioner Goodell the NFL is taking baby steps away from being the game that longtime fans love to watch  I say let them play football god dammit, they are being paid more than enough and they know the risks due to the violent nature of the game



Really??? The James Harrison Rule?? you most certainly are a steelers fan, there were 3 big hits this weekend, and 3 ppl fined, i dont think harrisons was the most malicious nor was the rule named after him, also the rule has been in place it is just goin to be inforced more


----------



## ChickenScratch

HighonLife said:


> also the rule has been in place it is just goin to be inforced more



so what does that even mean?  sounds like more inconsistancy to me.


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> ...inconsistancy...


lol at the irony. that is all. 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't spell and i'm totally ok with that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

the nfl obviously reads bluelight.

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/early-lead/2010/10/nfl_says_putting_photos_of_ill.html


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Half of both defenses are going to be suspended for this weekend's Miami-Pittsburgh game. Both teams play extremely physical and will be negatively impacted by these rules. 

The Cowboys will now be Superbowl contenders, nobody plays softer than they do.


----------



## phr

alasdairm said:


> ^ if desean jackson was playing, i'd agree. without him, i tend to disagree.
> 
> alasdair


Worrying. But it's not as bad as it would be if McCoy were out.

Right now, I'd put the Eagles within the top 3 in the NFC.


----------



## axl blaze

^ thankfully the NFC looks weak again. what happened to all of their offenses? the Eagles would be around the 8th best team in the AFC, but the are about the 3rd best in the NFC.



3 said:


> Half of both defenses are going to be suspended for this weekend's Miami-Pittsburgh game. Both teams play extremely physical and will be negatively impacted by these rules.
> 
> The Cowboys will now be Superbowl contenders, nobody plays softer than they do.



haha! very true. this just in, the Dallas Cowboys, San Diego Chargers, and the Cincinnati Bengals are now Super Bowl contenders due to the league's steps towards flag football.



HighonLife said:


> Really??? The James Harrison Rule?? you most certainly are a steelers fan, there were 3 big hits this weekend, and 3 ppl fined, i dont think harrisons was the most malicious nor was the rule named after him, also the rule has been in place it is just goin to be inforced more



I am a Steelers fan, and while the rule wasn't created JUST because of him; the rule was created MOSTLY because of him. if you think the new rule was instigated only because of last weekend's hits, you're crazy. just look at the biggest stage in all of sports, when the Steelers were last in the Super Bowl. Harrison was fined twice for vicious hits, and regular softie Bob Costas (who obviously think football is a violent sport and loves baseball) just wanted to talk about the roughness of the Steelers and not Ben Roethlisberger's Joe Montana-esque last drive.

but, lets keep a window on this rule's timetable to last week. 4-5 players had vicious hits on the defense. out of all of those players, they had one vicious hit. Harrison had two, and he sidelined perhaps the best Browns offensive players. so even through last weekend, the rule was mostly made to target James Harrison.

as ChickenScratch said, this is an obvious new enforcement to make sure the NFL can reach their wanted 18 game schedule. pure football fanatics like me watch the NFL (more than college) because the defense play so marvelously, artistically, and viciously. what's next? I keep on hearing rumors on how the NFL is going to widen the field??


----------



## melange

3 said:


> Half of both defenses are going to be suspended for this weekend's Miami-Pittsburgh game. Both teams play extremely physical and will be negatively impacted by these rules.
> 
> The Cowboys will now be Superbowl contenders, nobody plays softer than they do.



maybe the cowboys are tired of getting fucking stupid penalties from flag-friendly refs


----------



## melange

you guys are fucking idiots if you think CONCUSSIONS(traumatic brain injury) have any place in football


join the fucking 21st century


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

melange said:


> you guys are fucking idiots if you think CONCUSSIONS(traumatic brain injury) have any place in football
> 
> 
> join the fucking 21st century



The NFL is already doing better with its post-concussion syndrome shit, which I agree with. They still do not understand how these kinds of brain injuries work. The constant jarring hits players take, regardless of how hard they are, cause brain damage. Look no further than Chris Henry. O-lineman and D-lineman, even if they do not receive a concussion in their entire career, still show impaired frontal lobe function simply by running into the opposing team play after play and rattling their brain around. These rules are of no actual benefit to the players.

One concussion isn't too bad. Multiple concussions in a short period of time are devastating. Remember that when trying to understand this issue.


----------



## axl blaze

it's amusing to me seeing how the act of receiving a concussion has suddenly been tripled with attention and importance in all stages of football. I agree that multiple concussions are scary and most likely produce long-term consequences. however, back when I played high school football and a little bit of college, coaches and trainers assumed concussions and football simply go hand-in-hand and not that big of a deal. sure, you might be sidelined for the rest of the game if you failed those essentially inept "concussion tests," but never for much longer than that. sometimes, it was difficult for me to realize if I even had suffered a concussion in the game, if it was mild enough

typing that definitely made me feel like a jaded old-timer, but it was not too long ago

I realize that concussions are dangerous, and I do think that "head-hunting" a player while tackling should be a personal foul and perhaps should warrant a fine

but the NFL is cracking down on defensive players that simply and innocently just light up offensive players with their tackles. *the first James Harrison tackle that sent Josh Cribbs of the Browns out of the game was a tackle made by a defender hitting the ball carrier.* the ball carrier has the ability to deliver the blow (think about Adrian Peterson and Hines Ward) and the ball carrier is taught to keep his head on a swivel  to make sure he doesn't get lit up. by the rules of the NFL, it is not possible to punish a defender viciously hitting the ball carrier, as long as the hit is not late or doesn't include helmet-to-helmet

this absurd fine is punishing NFL teams with punishing defense (as 3, 4 pointed out both the Dolphins and Steelers have em - so what can they do)? it punishes defensive players most unfairly

think about the highlights you have seen of Adrian Peterson and the like, running over a defensive player. why are the offensive players not penalized the same?

let me say it again - I agree that helmet-to-helmet hits and headhunting or spearing a player should be illegal in the NFL. however, if you are making a play on the RB (who has the ball) and/or the WR (who just caught the ball) there is nothing a ref should punish as long as the hit was legal

plus, how is the NFL going to define these "vicious hits"?! this newly reinforced rule is so subjective and lends itself to human error. answer me that one?

essentially, yet another bullshit Roger Goodell flag-football rule is going to dilute the spirit of football. nice call Commi$h, specially since NFL.com was selling blown-up pictures of these offending hits (the James Harrison and the Eagles collision) on their website (I think these were taken down as of now)

what is next? doing away with kick-offs and punts just because it's so dangerous having an entire team run full-on and collide against another entire team? are we going to "widen the field" because the defense has the advantage (bullshit in the modern day NFL with Manning, Brees, etc)?

James Harrison has been saying (joking, I hope) on talk radio stations that he is thinking about retirement. such players like him play with such brutal poetry that it's a shame to tamper with such an incredible player by such incredulous means


----------



## rowland2110

melange said:


> you guys are fucking idiots if you think CONCUSSIONS(traumatic brain injury) have any place in football
> 
> 
> join the fucking 21st century



NO thanks.. the 21 century seems to be some pansie politically correct reality where truth doesnt matter cause it hurts peoples feelings.


----------



## calmAnimal

wait so does this mean espn's JACKED UP is longer airing?  that was my fav show but it completely glorifies big (now illegal) hits.

i think this hitting issue needs to be taken to all the players.  it needs to be explained to them completely. iE, you play football you WILL get concussions, there will more than likely be permenant damage, but you will make million, and be a star.  obviously simplified but something to that effect.  and just let them make a decsion.  no one forces them to play.


----------



## Wolfy90

James Harrison, needs to be suspended for a game or two. His hits were helmet to helmet on purpose not by accident.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wolfy90 said:


> James Harrison, needs to be suspended for a game or two. His hits were helmet to helmet on purpose not by accident.



It is too subjective to say. Both players change momentum to protect themselves as the impact is coming, and it often ends up helmet to helmet. It is bullshit, and does abosolutely nothing to protect the players. Football causes brain damage. There is no way around it. As others have said, these players have made a choice.


----------



## phr

Good thing the average NFL career is only about 3 years.



> it's amusing to me seeing how the act of receiving a concussion has suddenly been tripled with attention and importance in all stages of football.


Player (mental) health, especially after retiring, has getting a lot of front page discussion for a few years now. If I remember correctly, a big issue was(and perhaps still is) the NFL refusing to adequately fund healthcare costs for former players suffering injuries from their time in the league. Heck, they even refused to acknowledge the obvious cause. (There's at least one good article about this in GQ.) I think that brought more attention to concussions and how they're handled. Then we have a week such as last week, and heck even the whole season, and the NFL is being forced to act. Anyone know where the NFLPA stands on all this, especially the fines? Talk about a catch-22...



> As others have said, these players have made a choice.


They did. But are they all aware of what impact all this may have on their lives down the road?


----------



## Wolfy90

Another thing comes to mind, if there getting paid big money, they should have to have some major risk while playing the sport we cant baby it and still pay them that much money its pretty pointless people watch the game for knock down and knock out hits no need to stop them no matter the risk the player knows what is at risk and is rewarded a big enough pay check to keep it more than balanced such as Albert Haynesworth and all of them they know the dangers they get the big money so they should just let the players play unless it is a jack tatum like hit where it is way beyond a simple knock out shot such as the hits James Harrison demostrated.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^ I was totally surprised that you had a period at the end of that post.


----------



## phr

lol

Well, overwhelmingly, they're paid what they're paid because they have a skillset very few people have and that skillset earns their employer what it does. They don't get paid well just because of the risk. Now, whether that same $$$ would be earned for everyone involved without the hits is a different discussion.


----------



## Wolfy90

I dont see why football players and ball players in general are paid so much when they really dont have to do much for there money its not like there protecting the world from any danger. Or anything above our own entertainment, take JaMarcus Russell for example so much money for doing nothing but setting back the Raiders a couple more years. Its hard to fathem that there worth so much money.


----------



## rowland2110

Wolfy90 said:


> James Harrison, needs to be suspended for a game or two. His hits were helmet to helmet on purpose not by accident.



The first hit was absolutely clean, he lead with his shoulder. It was the running back that put his helmet down.

The second hit was violent but  still a legitmate football hit.

If you want a pansie league the CFL  is always there for you.  Watch that instead of voicing opinions that destroy the NFL please.


----------



## axl blaze

you obviously don't know the rules, wolfy. one cannot penalize defensive player when the offensive player has the ball and they collide, as long as it is not helmet-to-helmet, which the first hit was not

I agree, the second hit James Harrison dealt was violent, but defenders are taught to light WRs up as soon as they catch the ball - so they can drop it. Colt McCoy should have known better than to put his WR in such a horrible position against the defense. he basically set his WR up to get lit up. if I was the WR I would have some words with McCoy...

I also gotta give props to the Miami Dolphins, the beloved team of 3, 4. I think it was Channing Crowder who said that these new rules make the league more feminine and he is going to continue to try and blast through offensive players. the Dolphins have improved vastly since their start this season, and I am pumped to see my Steelers play against them this Sunday. both support vicious defenses and it should be a fun game to watch

I just watched a video with four or five marquee NFL players saying how this new enforced rule is horseshit, essentially. it's no surprise that Ray Lewis would be upset and he was in the video. but when you even have QBs against this new rule, Ben Roethlisberger and Drew Brees voiced their discontent in this NFL.com video, you know that something is up. to summarize, these elite QBs basically said that football is a violent sport and that they all know what they have signed up for

this is why they make the big bucks, folks. this is why they make about as much money in a couple years that most of us won't see in a lifetime


----------



## animal_cookie

josh cribbs said that james harrison was doing exactly what he was supposed to do on his twitter page.



> I have no bad will towards LB James Harrison. That's what he's suppose to do knock people out, it's what makes him one of the best....
> 
> I don't believe he intentionally wants to injure anyone, but it is apart of the game..
> 
> He has been hitting people like that as my teammate at Kent State & now as my rival he still hits people like that... He is still my boy...
> 
> It is unfortunate, but our sport is brutal we will both bounce back & compete again real soon... Oh yeah & we play each other twice!!!


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah I read that yesterday. I've always appreciated the athletic ability of Josh Cribbs, but ever since I read his tweet about the hit, he gained a lot of respect points

when offensive players talk about how absurd a rule meant to "protect them" is when I develop a lot of beef with the subject. one of the many reasons pro baseball has declined is due to the decisions made by the desk jockeys who sit pretty and make judgment calls on a game they have never even participated in

just look Bud Selig, the Commi$h of the MLB, who refuses to implement instant replay (even in the playoffs or World Series). this is such a joke, and Commi$h Selig says that the players and managers aren't interested - so why should he? his defense has proved to be a fabrication as the said players and managers have voiced their opinion that is pro-instant replay

hey powers that be - please don't *MLB *my *NFL*


----------



## Keaton

:O idk why I didn't check here first... Thanks for the redirection Axl.


Am I the only one who is bothered by the fact that Merriweather, the only player whose collision was a blatant disregard for the rules, was fined less than Harrison? Sure Harrison sidelined two people, but think about it, when has Harrison not been a powerhouse. Its like if Ray Lewis sidelined two people in a game. No one says shit cuz that just how he plays. They're both monsters. And we expect nothing but hits like that from them. Merriweather on the other hand, launched head first for the homies helmet. THAT deserves at least a $100,000 fine if Harrison is being fined $75,000.
It sends a message if you fine Him more because of the fact that he was intending to knock the living daylights out of him. I am a D-Lineman, I know what it is to be out there just to knock the other guy on their ass, but Jesus, I would never step on the field with the intention of injuring someone. That's not what the game is about. What Harrison did is perfectly fine in my book. Went out and got physical, and knocked the choco-spread outta some guys. But merriweather had no intention but to cause injury. That's why he should be fined more IMO.

/rant


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Roger Goodell has to be the worst commissioner of all time. He is going to kill this sport if he continues down this path. The worst part is, he completely misunderstands the science behind what he is doing. What they did at the beginning of the year as far as paying more attention to concussions was good. This is an overreaction that will not protect players at all. Concussions will not cause any problems later in life unless you get multiple concussions in a short period of time. How hard is that to understand?

It is probably just a way to get the league to go to an 18 game schedule, something else I disagree with.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

It's official.

For the first time in their HISTORY, the NEW YORK JETS are FINALLY the Vegas FAVORITE to win the Super Bowl.

C'mon, Revis - step it up and bring a title to The City this year.

Cause we ain't getting one in 2010-2011 in any other conceivable way.


----------



## The Liberal Media

JaMarcus Campbell starting for Oakland today. 

Still, there is some hope, won the last 2 visits to Denver, cant see it being 3 in a row, but one can hope.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami-Pittsburgh is living up to expectations. Those Pitt receivers are tough motherfuckers to bring down. Stupid of them not to call a timeout and take that last field goal attempt at the end of the half.


----------



## axl blaze

3, 4 - THIS is why I have been so adamant about firing our Offensive Coordinator, Bruce fucking Arians. excuse my language, this guy gets me heated. that in a nutshell showcases his clock management skills that is only baby steps above Les Miles

also, why would he call a reverse? that play made no sense, and I am sitting here befuddled


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami gets fucked over on more bullshit calls than anybody in the nation, both in college and in the pros. Miami clearly recovered that fumble.


----------



## axl blaze

it was a fumble, it just wasn't clear that the Dolphins recovered. it was very confusing to say the least

looks like Steelers Pro Bowl D-End Aaron Smith might be out for the season. this is potentially horrible news for Pitt fans, as him being out last year contributed to that mediocre season

Bills and Ravens in OT? Browns top the Saints? WTF


----------



## China Rider

Rams put up a goose egg in the 2nd half.

Lose by one.

Feels bad, man


----------



## rowland2110

3 said:


> Miami gets fucked over on more bullshit calls than anybody in the nation, both in college and in the pros. Miami clearly recovered that fumble.



Its a wash to me because the refs missed Hines ward being held in the endzone on what would have been easy catch for a TD.  Cost the steelers 4 points.

Bottom line is Miami didnt play well enough to beat a banged up team that turned the ball over twice inside their own 20.  If Miami were true contenders they would have put the steelers away by over 10.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> Browns top the Saints? WTF




That really wasnt too surprising. I almost picked them to win, no kicking myself that i didnt.


----------



## seep

3 said:


> Miami gets fucked over on more bullshit calls than anybody in the nation, both in college and in the pros. Miami clearly recovered that fumble.



OK putting all emotion aside, forgetting it was the Dolphins and Steelers, pretending it was anybody against anybody, Anchorage against Pyongyang or whatever,

How is it not possible to determine which team recovered the fumble??? 

I played ball for years man.  The team that recovers is the team that comes up with the ball.  There's one exception: dual possession (in which case offense gets it).  But that wasn't the case here.

btw it's been confirmed by several sources that no whistle blew; Sparano just said the refs told him no whistle blew.


Oh shit Oakland 59, Denver 14 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## theotherside

I would hate to be a Broncos fan as of today!! Who knew the Raiders could be so great


----------



## Wolfy90

Oakland babyyyy!


----------



## axl blaze

I played ball for quite some years as well

in the NFL one needs inconclusive evidence to overturn the call. blame the refs first for blowing the whistle far too early on that touchdown QB sneak, I think they blew the whistle before Big Ben even brought the ball across the plane

did a Dolphin come up with it, immediately? I don't think so but I might have to review the play. but the player who comes up with the ball from the pile does not necessarily win possession. if you have played as you say, then you would know that the worst things in the world happen in a football pile. while initially a player could recover the ball soundly and officially, ending the play, that doesn't mean that another player could strip the downed ball and claim it as his. I'm sure it happens all the time

I really hate to see my Steelers lose like that. but the fact is they deserved to win. despite their Pro Bowl caliber defenders in Aaron Smith and Lawrence Timmons leaving injured (as well as Pro Bowl veteran Flozell Adams), the Steelers looked better

once again, the offensive play calling for Pitt was atrocious. I feel like they should have beaten Miami by a couple touchdowns, with Big Ben racking up well over 300 yards. instead, Miami stacked the box and our offensive coach Bruce Arians keeps on trying to run the ball

Chad Henne and Sporano don't play and coach to win games, they play and coach not to lose games


----------



## seep

OK the refs were correct in that call in the PIT v. MIA game.  Watch the replay.  I hear a whistle at around 2:32.  At that point there was a scrum and nobody had visible possession.  It's moot to argue that a Dolphin came out of the scrum with the ball: the whistle blew before the scrum was settled.

Referencing the NFL rulebook:



> Rule 15, Section 9, Note 2: _If the Referee does not have indisputable visual evidence as to which player recovered the loose ball, the ruling on the field will stand._



Actually, by that rule the Pittsburgh touchdown should've stood.


----------



## axl blaze

it's a tough call. I thought that the ball broke the plane, or at the very least the ref though the ball broke the plane and that's why he blew an early whistle. I do hate to win this way, and I have tons of respect to the Fins because they have been playing in a style similar to the Steelers this year and have great defensive play


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Even if the play was unable to be overturned, it is still on the refs. What happened from the very beginning was a lack of concentration. From my understanding, if it is unclear the refs are supposed to err on the side of caution and rule a fumble until it is overturned. Probably had his eye off the ball or something. Did anybody mention that the ref is from Pittsburgh?


----------



## Busty St Clare

The ball was definitely dislodged well before the line but the whistle was blown too soon (awarding the TD). I'm sure if they allowed more time to see the ensuing scramble to unfold then Miami may have got the ball back. As it stands the play was dead before they came up with the ball as you could argue that the Steelers stopped on the ref's call.

They may feel hard done by but they did allow Sanders to almost return the length of the field to be on their own line just moments earlier.


----------



## axl blaze

it's true, all blame should be placed on the refs. the Steelers were just lucky to have the the decision swing their way. as sports fans, we've all been shafted by the refs

the worst thing the refs did was blow the whistle, thereby calling the play dead. how can you award either team the ball when most of them heard a whistle and conformed to the whistle by not immediately going for the ball or hesitating a bit?


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> once again, the offensive play calling for Pitt was atrocious. I feel like they should have beaten Miami by a couple touchdowns, with Big Ben racking up well over 300 yards. instead, Miami stacked the box and our offensive coach Bruce Arians keeps on trying to run the ball




The steelers run the ball WAY TOO MUCH on first down as well.  They really need to mix it up more.  Its amazing how drive they down the field at will despite getting stuff trying to run the ball on first down *every single time.*
And did Arians remove screens from our playbook?  The steelers used to be tops in the NFL at screens.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> it's true, all blame should be placed on the refs. the Steelers were just lucky to have the the decision swing their way. as sports fans, we've all been shafted by the refs
> 
> the worst thing the refs did was blow the whistle, thereby calling the play dead. how can you award either team the ball when most of them heard a whistle and conformed to the whistle by not immediately going for the ball or hesitating a bit?




Not only that, Ben said he had possession of the ball under the pile and he let go because the ref tapped him and told him it was a TD.  A lot of people don't believe him but he sounded convincing to me and i honestly dont think he would lie after they won the game anyway.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Axl must have some serious connections in the referee world. His teams always seem to get the better of mine in those game deciding calls


----------



## Wolfy90

Its not as big as the Nip Tuck rule which forever fucked oakland over.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wolfy90 said:


> Its not as big as the Nip Tuck rule which forever fucked oakland over.



I don't know about that. In context of the situation, Oakland definitely got fucked over more because it was the playoffs. This loss hurts Miami's chances a lot, but playoffs are still a possibility. The tuck rule was a tough one to call that we all know could have gone either way, and one team was going to get shafted no matter what. At least it led to a long-term change in which the rules in that situation are clearly defined.

The Dolphins call was absolute bullshit, on many levels. Fucking Pittsburgh officiating crew.


----------



## melange

ok Dallas, lets turn this thing around tonight and beat these giants

I am not trying to commit suicide tonight


----------



## axl blaze

might I interest you in some shotgun mouthwash?


----------



## L O V E L I F E

I blame Jessica Simpson.


----------



## rowland2110

I watched Eli throw 2 pics at the beginning of the game on my lunch break and spend the rest of the time at work thinking the giants are going to lose. 

Then i come home and see the final score and wonder how i ever doubted the Cowboys ability to find a way to lose.


----------



## axl blaze

the Cowboys have been great at findings ways to lose, despite having some veteran-laden talent

Jon Kitna was pretty bad, I don't remember him being that bad. although when you have someone who doesn't get hurt much as a QB in Tony Romo, I'm sure he didn't get many snaps in past practices



L O V E L I F E said:


> I blame Jessica Simpson.



hahaha


----------



## theotherside

Anyone remember a team called the Cowboys??? I can't believe their one and only win was against my Texans


----------



## melange

when romo got hurt I was like *puts gun in mouth

we prob would have won no doubt if he stayed in

we came out strong, then the backup comes in and immediately throws a pick

I knew it was all down hill from there


----------



## phr

Look on the bright side, it'll just take 1 win for him to match the number of wins Romo has this season.


----------



## Care

LOL at the cowboys, at least my niners arent the biggest dissapontment this season.


----------



## Wolfy90

Two new starting QB's in the NFC as of today

Kitna- Cowboys.
Troy Smith- 49ers, good call since David Carr is trash and the other smith is injured.


----------



## axl blaze

Troy Smith is finally starting!

woooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## calmAnimal

.


----------



## axl blaze

whatchu so happy about?


----------



## calmAnimal

the giants.  when they win, i just feel good for the whole week haha


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I am exactly like that with the Steelers

the Giants can take control of a mediocre NFC, this year. their pass rush should be enough to scare the shit outta any NFL QB


----------



## calmAnimal

yup and our o-line is solid so eli has time to do work.  i liked the way jacobs used to run the ball but it looks like we lost the old him for good.  bradshaw does a good enough job and still breaks big runs.  

 i think were in good shape.  we have 4 out of division games left and no one that sticks out as being reallly good (sea, gnb, min, jac)


----------



## trainwreckmolly

at least dallas should be able to get a bad ass offensive linemen with the top 5 pick they'll have next year


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> Troy Smith is finally starting!
> 
> woooooooooooooooooooooo!!




I'm cautiously happy for him.


----------



## Kenickie

the saints are playing at night at home on halloween

i think they know the city will be too drunk, too busy, too fucked up to care if they win or lose


----------



## axl blaze

the Steelers should easily win that game, they are better on all cylinders

BUT the Saints just lost to the Browns. I expect them to be thoroughly pissed off, and in need of taking it out on Pitt at home 

and calmAnimal, the Jacksonville Jags are in the AFC


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> the Steelers should easily win that game, they are better on all cylinders
> 
> BUT the Saints just lost to the Browns. I expect them to be thoroughly pissed off, and in need of taking it out on Pitt at home



Louisiana puts you in jail for life for rape


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think the Saints win that game. They need it way more than the Steelers do, and will be playing with everything they have. The Steelers are ripe for an upset this season. The football universe finds ways of working things out, and the Steelers will lose a game they should win and the Dolphins will win a game they should lose.


----------



## rowland2110

3 said:


> I think the Saints win that game. They need it way more than the Steelers do, and will be playing with everything they have. The Steelers are ripe for an upset this season. The football universe finds ways of working things out, and the Steelers will lose a game they should win and the Dolphins will win a game they should lose.



When a team really needs a win like the saints do and they have to play the Steelers, that team usually loses.  Also,  the steelers just have a brutal record against the NFC  lately.  Also its prime time in which the steelers also seem to perform better.  

If this game was a monday night game the Saints would have no chance.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha! yeah, Pittsburgh's Monday Night Football record is un-real. I can't remember the last time they lost a MNF game. I think it was like 4 years ago at Jacksonville

there is no doubt the Steelers bring it on primetime, which is why I am so damn happy they finally have a nationally televised TV game

also, yes, it seems like the NFC never has a chance against the black and gold

two of their starting CBs and probably no Reggie Bush?

man, this could get ugly


----------



## Kenickie

i hate to be all like....you know..._logical_ and shit, but the saints v steelers will be at the superdome

which is built on top of a NOLA graveyard (meaning there are MILLIONS of people in it, not just hundreds or thousands)

and it's at night

on halloween

don't look at me when something crazy happens, that's all i'm sayin'


----------



## rowland2110

^rofl


----------



## axl blaze

Miami Dolphins WR Brandon Marshall on that controversial Steelers fumble:



> ''Honestly, to tell you the truth, I'm disgusted that so many people in our organization and our team really harped on that as much as we did,' Marshall said.  'After the game I didn't talk to the media just because of that, because that was gonna come up.  And for me to spend 10-15 minutes after the game talking about that fumble like it was the reason why we lost is something, I couldn't do and I just took myself out of that position.  And I was disappointed that most guys wasted their time talking about that one play, like that was the reason we lost.'
> 
> ''We had so many opportunities to put this team away,' Marshall added.  'We got gifts.  It was Christmas for us.  We got two turnovers in their Green Zone.  All we had to do is punch it in, and we failed to do that.  The game came down to many more plays than just that one play.'



I like his attitude. they did get a bunch of gifts near their own red zone, but only cashed in on FGs. that isn't going to win you an NFL football game

source

and the Saints are still a very good team. I just think that they will need more voodoo than usual to pull this one off Sunday night


----------



## Kenickie

the graveyard thing was what people said cursed the saints for a million years tbh


----------



## axl blaze

the Miami Dolphins have to be the best field goal-making team of all-time


----------



## The Liberal Media

So will Favre start and hand off a couple of times to AP, before heading to the sidelines, just to keep his streak alive?

Cant wait to see DMC later, with no Murphy or maybe even Miller, look for Oakland to run the ball about 60 times today. and the way they ran last week, that might be bad news for Seattle.

Glad to see DMC is finally developing into that elite back that people thought he was when  he declared for the draft.

Dallas headed for 1-6 , has Jerry Jones finally taken his toll on this team ala Al Davis.


----------



## axl blaze

looks like Brett is moving around a little bit and actually making some good passes

I don't know why the Vikes have him running some bootlegs. a QB with two fractures in his foot shouldn't be running around that much


----------



## seep

axl blaze said:


> the Miami Dolphins have to be the best field goal-making team of all-time



The running joke on sports radio now is Sparano's fist-pumping celebration of every field goal like he just won the Superbowl.

That and the fact that Dolphin Stadium has become unbelievably gay.  If the antithesis of football isn't Enrique Iglesias, I don't know what is.


----------



## axl blaze

Miami is a weird city. one of my favorites, because I love Cuban sanniches and latinas. but it's hilarious to see a gangsta slangin' out in front of a pink pastel themed shopping strip in his boy's Miami-Vice-colored-light-blue 85 Monte Carlo SS

literally am shaking in excitement to see the Steelers VS Saints tonight. I have to watch the premiere of the Walking Dead (post-apocalyptic zombie/sociology lesson type show) on AMC, so I am kind of torn between what should retain my interests. probably football, who am I kidding?"


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Aw shucks, Heath.


----------



## rowland2110

Wyld 4 X said:


> Aw shucks, Heath.



I dont blame Health.  That game should have never been that close to begin with.

Conservative play   calling kept the browns in the game against the steelers until the 4rth quarter.

Conservative play calling until the 4rth quarter almost cost the steelers the game against Miami.

Conservative play calling caused the steelers to lose against the Saints.

The last 3 games have looked exactly the same for the steelers.   Conservative playcalling and not scoring in the first half due to continually getting stuffed trying to run the ball.  Then driving down the field at will in the 4rht quarter to score in desperation mode.

They finally played a team that was too good to beat that way.


----------



## axl blaze

it took OC Bruce Arians until the 4th quarter to realize that their blitzes were disrupting our long-winded WR routes downfield?! Arians finally realized that we need shorter routes, but it was too late. the Saints didn't have much talent on the field and were giving up chunks of yardage on the run left and right. the Saints prepared brilliantly (specially on defense), and the Steelers did not prepare at all on offense. another loss to coaching

the Steelers could have easily won by 20, but instead lost by 10


----------



## Hypnotik1

^

Or another win by coaching. 

I thought Sean Payton drew up a brilliant plan to make up for our porous running game. It was the short passing game dinking and dunking 4 or 5 yrds a piece and Brees executed it perfectly (he was 20 of 22 in the second half). This set up a few big gainers later in the passing game. 

The Steeler D did a phenomenal job in the open field tackling. I dont think I recall a single missed tackle. They made the Saints earn every single yard...

But it was the Saints D that showed up from last year playing the bend but dont break style and make big plays. That goal line stand after 1st and goal on the 6 inch line really set the tone for the rest of the game. Greg Williams really turned up the heat in blitzing knowing that Rothlisberger is only one or two games back from suspension...so he's still getting his timing back. Perfect example was the game ending INT. 

Steelers are a serious SB contender....and still might be the best team in the NFL....But the Saints are the defending Champs....No shame in losing this one on the road...


----------



## axl blaze

no shame at all. two very good teams going at it. excuse my frustration, it's just that poor football coaching irks me to no end. there is nothing a team can do if the opposition has superior athletes. however, at least one can control pre-game preparation and make game-changing decisions in the match...

I noticed the excellent on-field tackling by the Steelers as well, something that I am continuously proud of

I think that they got the first Pitt TD right the first time, but you can't win them all (just look at last week's controversial goal-line mess)


----------



## rowland2110

Hypnotik1 said:


> ^
> 
> Or another win by coaching.
> 
> I thought Sean Payton drew up a brilliant plan to make up for our porous running game. It was the short passing game dinking and dunking 4 or 5 yrds a piece and Brees executed it perfectly (he was 20 of 22 in the second half). This set up a few big gainers later in the passing game.
> 
> ..



With all due respect thats not brilliant game planning, thats taking what the steelers give you.  The steelers will let teams do that all  game all year long.  

But did you notice how hard it was to get the ball into the endzone?  Its a bend dont break defense that makes you throw the ball short many times, hoping you throw an int or get sacked and make some kind of mistake.  The defense did their job with the INT and the forced fumble the steelers offense stunk it up and this game was  lost by the steelers  by poor play calling and game planning on the offensive side of the ball.  It was NOTHING the saints did.  This was the steelers game to lose and they lost it.

The  and axl is right.  There is no excuse for the steelers not to have scored over 30 points tonight.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

seep said:


> The running joke on sports radio now is Sparano's fist-pumping celebration of every field goal like he just won the Superbowl.
> 
> That and the fact that Dolphin Stadium has become unbelievably gay.  If the antithesis of football isn't Enrique Iglesias, I don't know what is.



Worst stadium of all time. I used to have season tickets to the Orange Bowl back when the Canes were playing in it, from 2000 to 2007 (I believe). I protested the demolishing of the Orange Bowl by vowing I would never attend another Canes game again until they switched venues. The fuckers also tried to move me from the 50 yard line under the overhang at the Orange bowl to the corner of the endzone at Joe Robbie (now Sun Life, but every Miami fan knows to call it Joe Robbie). 

I'm glad I am not attending during this dismal ass season.

Oh, and Kirk Herbstriet agrees. He said it was the worst college stadium he has ever been to.


----------



## Hypnotik1

rowland2110 said:


> With all due respect thats not brilliant game planning, thats taking what the steelers give you.  The steelers will let teams do that all  game all year long.
> 
> But did you notice how hard it was to get the ball into the endzone?  Its a bend dont break defense that makes you throw the ball short many times, hoping you throw an int or get sacked and make some kind of mistake.  The defense did their job with the INT and the forced fumble the steelers offense stunk it up and this game was  lost by the steelers  by poor play calling and game planning on the offensive side of the ball.  It was NOTHING the saints did.  This was the steelers game to lose and they lost it.
> 
> The  and axl is right.  There is no excuse for the steelers not to have scored over 30 points tonight.



You call it poor play calling at 1st and Goal at the 6 inch line?? How about poor execution that short distance to the Goal line....Run it up the middle....The Steelers are notoriously know as the most physical team year in and year out....The most logical thing to do was pound it up the middle....Yet the Saints D stood the test....We wanted it more

Saints play great Goal Line D....And with Darren Sharper back on the field....the TOs are coming back


----------



## rowland2110

Hypnotik1 said:


> You call it poor play calling at 1st and Goal at the 6 inch line?? How about poor execution that short distance to the Goal line....Run it up the middle....The Steelers are notoriously know as the most physical team year in and year out....The most logical thing to do was pound it up the middle....Yet the Saints D stood the test....We wanted it more
> 
> Saints play great Goal Line D....And with Darren Sharper back on the field....the TOs are coming back



Yes it WAS poor play because teams have stuffed the steelers on the run like that for 3 STRAIGHT WEEKS NOW.   The steelers have not been able to run when the other team is expecting it all year... period.   They stick with the run until getting desperate in the 4rth quarter.   This time it was too little to late when they started to open up the passing game.

The steelers had more running plays than passing at the start of the 4rth quarter.  One of the reasons they lost.  

Also.. wanna know why the steelers won the superbowl 2 years ago?  Ben came passing.   Teams where expecting the steelers to play the game you just said they were notorious for.  They expected wrong. That played into the steelers hand ALL SEASON LONG that year.


----------



## axl blaze

rowland2110 said:


> Yes it WAS poor play because teams have stuffed the steelers on the run like that for 3 STRAIGHT WEEKS NOW.   The steelers have not been able to run when the other team is expecting it all year... period.



correct. I think it was a horrible play call. the OC rarely calls a run up the middle, except when the defense is expecting it! in my book, if you need inches then the only option (in the NFL at least) should be the QB sneak

we sound like we're just whining over a loss, but rowland comes across as a fellow very serious Steelers and well-educated Steelers fan. yes, we have had successes but we have been winning _despite _our OC, not because of him

the Steelers should be contenders every year, and they play down to bad teams (not the Saints of course, but just saying)

*fire Bruce Arians!*


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> correct. I think it was a horrible play call. the OC rarely calls a run up the middle, except when the defense is expecting it! in my book, if you need inches then the only option (in the NFL at least) should be the QB sneak
> 
> we sound like we're just whining over a loss, but rowland comes across as a fellow very serious Steelers and well-educated Steelers fan. yes, we have had successes but we have been winning _despite _our OC, not because of him
> 
> the Steelers should be contenders every year, and they play down to bad teams (not the Saints of course, but just saying)
> 
> *fire Bruce Arians!*



You know what was funny tonight? As i was watching the game with my father i told him right after the Saints scored late in the game that now the steelers would score in like 3 plays since they are desperate.   He thought i was just talking but i was dead serious.. and i was right.  They scored in 4 plays.

I was like "good. now that we are behind we will finally try to play some real offense" 8
This game was completely identical to the last two.  Only difference was we played a team that was too good for us to get away with it this time.  Im glad this just came against an NFC team.  Hopefully this will wake up the coaching staff.

And they did play down to the saints.. because of being out coached. It really seems like the Steelers offense still has its hands tied behind its back despite Ben returning.


----------



## seep

3 said:


> Worst stadium of all time. I used to have season tickets to the Orange Bowl back when the Canes were playing in it, from 2000 to 2007 (I believe). I protested the demolishing of the Orange Bowl by vowing I would never attend another Canes game again until they switched venues. The fuckers also tried to move me from the 50 yard line under the overhang at the Orange bowl to the corner of the endzone at Joe Robbie (now Sun Life, but every Miami fan knows to call it Joe Robbie).
> 
> I'm glad I am not attending during this dismal ass season.
> 
> Oh, and Kirk Herbstriet agrees. He said it was the worst college stadium he has ever been to.



Joe Robbie stadium is so bad. It's almost large enough to host NASCAR, or an Iditarod.

They say the old man intended to host football and soccer there and that's why it's so enormous.


----------



## theotherside

Everyone say a prayer tonight for my Texans...........because Peyton is out for revenge tonight on MNF!!


----------



## Wolfy90

Oakland being .500 for the first time since 2002 damn, good game vs the seahawks looks good the west could acutally be between oakland and kanas


----------



## theotherside

^If you would have said that at the start of the season I would have bet you some serious cash


----------



## Wolfy90

Damn Randy Moss is goneeee


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wolfy90 said:


> Oakland being .500 for the first time since 2002 damn, good game vs the seahawks looks good the west could acutally be between oakland and kanas





92 points , and nigh on 1000 yards in 2 games, and DMC looks like the best back in football right about now.

Problem is both wins have come against crap, the Raiders could be 2-6 or 6-2 just as easily as the current 4-4. depending on Janikowski, Rams etc etc , its a measure of the NFL parity  that  we dont really know if this team is great or lucky.

But there *is* *SERIOUS* talent all over the roster, that cant be denied, people make fun of Al Davis drafts, but  a YOUNG core of  DMC,Bush, Louis Murphy, Veldheer, Houston, MccLain,Shaunessey,Mitchell, Branch, and Steve Brown is NOT to be discarded.

Better young draftees than most teams have managed in the last few years, the problem has always been the coaching continuity and patience , I think Al is finally realising this.


----------



## Kenickie

shit, Randy Moss, CIAO. someone had to get fired, and Childress didn't have the fucking balls to fire Brett Favre.

I didn't see a single minute of the Saints v Steelers game last night, but I heard it while I was walking around, and driving slowly through game day traffic. We were drunk, and answering all the who dats and yelling the bed intruder rapist song at the packs of steelers fans because it seemed appropriate, or something 

as for the raiders and the rest of the west --- everyone is so inconsistent that i have no idea if any of those teams are actually decent or just so full of mismatched holes that one week you can kick ass and then lose by 49580345 points to an even shittier team.

texans v indy tonight, and fuck the texans, this is the only time all year you'll hear me rooting for the NOLA native son in exile -_-


----------



## Wyld 4 X

rowland2110 said:


> I dont blame Health.  That game should have never been that close to begin with.
> 
> Conservative play   calling kept the browns in the game against the steelers until the 4rth quarter.
> 
> Conservative play calling until the 4rth quarter almost cost the steelers the game against Miami.
> 
> Conservative play calling caused the steelers to lose against the Saints.
> 
> The last 3 games have looked exactly the same for the steelers.   Conservative playcalling and not scoring in the first half due to continually getting stuffed trying to run the ball.  Then driving down the field at will in the 4rht quarter to score in desperation mode.
> 
> They finally played a team that was too good to beat that way.



I agree partially and I am not defending Arians either but the WRs have to adjust too.  I dont believe Arians calls the hot read WRs, those are Ben's and probably Hines' responsibilities.  How many gains, especially on that all out blitz late in the 1st half, would the Steelers have gotten if one of the WRs would have bothered to properly read the 8 man line and cut off their route?  As such, no adjustment was made until late and the Saints kept blitzing.

The run play calls?  Ben should audible to passes more if the D is going to crowd the line.  Perhaps its Arians or perhaps Ben is still rusty but I wouldnt stack it all on Arians just yet.  Although, I dont particularly like him.

One more thing....I wish Tomlin hadnt wasted his challenge in the 1st half on that non-fumble play.  Then he could have challenged the play on 2nd or 3rd & goal for Mendy's run.  The ball looked in.


----------



## Wolfy90

The Liberal Media said:


> 92 points , and nigh on 1000 yards in 2 games, and DMC looks like the best back in football right about now.
> 
> Problem is both wins have come against crap, the Raiders could be 2-6 or 6-2 just as easily as the current 4-4. depending on Janikowski, Rams etc etc , its a measure of the NFL parity  that  we dont really know if this team is great or lucky.
> 
> But there *is* *SERIOUS* talent all over the roster, that cant be denied, people make fun of Al Davis drafts, but  a YOUNG core of  DMC,Bush, Louis Murphy, Veldheer, Houston, MccLain,Shaunessey,Mitchell, Branch, and Steve Brown is NOT to be discarded.
> 
> Better young draftees than most teams have managed in the last few years, the problem has always been the coaching continuity and patience , I think Al is finally realising this.



We easily be 5-3 if it had not been for that Jano miss at the cards ever since that game hes steeped up to big numbers. The whole team has a feel of a winner the team has come well together as well Heyward bey looks some waht solid after that hawks game. 

Tom Cable has made the raiders pretty good now if we beat the cheifs we will be in a good step forward.


----------



## China Rider

Moss in a Ram's uni, I can see it now!!!

They need a deep threat bad...look at Bradford's numbers from yesterday...a shit ton of completions for only 200 yards.

Considering all the teams in contention, Ram's are hurting the most at WR....but I got a bad feeling about him going to San Diego.


----------



## axl blaze

the AFC West between Oakland and Kansas City?? what is this, the 1960s again??


----------



## GenericMind

Bills take the bowl this year imo.


----------



## alasdairm

^ wanna bet?

when will the vikings dump brett favre? he's a joke these days.

alasdair


----------



## Wolfy90

Wait never mind, Moss wont be cut. It was an act by Brad Childress, there owner didnt apporve the cut yet and I dobut he will becase he knows brads a peicie of shit coach.


----------



## Wolfy90

alasdairm said:


> ^ wanna bet?
> 
> when will the vikings dump brett favre? he's a joke these days.
> 
> alasdair



Brett is a warrior, wasnt his fault they lost that game also that Interception was more Harvin's fault than brett. 

Poor coaching, having A.D go for it on 4th down when they couldnt do it three times before hand the feild goal would of made more sense. Take the points, go to half time with the lead.


----------



## alasdairm

brett is a mediocre qb who should have retired. i'm not just talking about one game.

he is currently *29th* (out of 32) in the league by rating (69.8). he is *18th* in passing percentage. he is *19th* in yards. he is *25th* in touchdowns.

he's near the top of one qb list - he's *3rd* in interceptions thrown.

he's just not that good...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I actually think that Favre could be useful and productive with the right team. sure, his stats have lacked this year but lets not forget the career season he had last year (and he has had an impressive career, look at the stats of his MVP seasons)

I am also in the camp that Brad Childress is an unimpressive coach. the fact that he has failed to win with a premiere RB in Adrian Peterson and a solid pass rush defense truly baffles me. my thought process on Favre is this - if he were out, the Vikings would be even worst off with Tarvar Jackson. imagine Tarvar starting, that would be an even scarier thought

but Favre is getting old. an even scarier thought for me is that I can see him starting somewhere for a possible three years more (tops). QB play in the league is down, specially this year...


----------



## Kenickie

wait, whats going on with randy moss????

eta: he's a titan now


----------



## axl blaze

who knows anymore? all I know is that my team never gets a chance to pick up these exotic players. I'm sure other fans of teams who are usually above-average every year can also feel for me

this is because a player is released from a team, they enter a waiver process. the first teams that get a shot at the player up for grabs are the teams with the lowest records


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think Moss could have been a great player for the Steelers. He is one of the toughest wide receivers in the league, and we all know how the Steelers value toughness. However, when you are already a favorite for the Superbowl, you do not want to throw a potential cog in the machine. 

I am glad my Dolphins didn't pick him up, personally. 

Speaking of the Steelers, don't you get a bad feeling about them this year, Axl? Everytime they finish a season as a top-tier seed they fall out of the playoffs early. They seem to have the best shot at winning the bowl from a lower seeded position, for whatever reason.


----------



## axl blaze

oh yeah dude, I am currently disliking all this praise. I wish we could go back to the days of when people underestimated them, and favored the Colts or (lol) Chargers

that's exactly what I think will happen to them this year. Pittsburgh will get to the AFC Championship then lose by a touchdown. it's difficult to be underestimated when you've got two SB wins in the last four or so years  they forever have a target on their back


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> oh yeah dude, I am currently disliking all this praise. I wish we could go back to the days of when people underestimated them, and favored the Colts or (lol) Chargers
> 
> that's exactly what I think will happen to them this year. Pittsburgh will get to the AFC Championship then lose by a touchdown. it's difficult to be underestimated when you've got two SB wins in the last four or so years  they forever have a target on their back



Im hoping that last weeks loss will make things different this year and we wont have the mid season slump we did last year getting beat by bad teams, then beating good teams at the end of the year but it being too late.  I dont think the Steelers could have beaten the Saints in the SB last year but if they made the playoffs they had a good chance to make it there.

And yep the steelers have a mark on them every year.  Probably as much as the super champs.  Nobody looks past the Steelers.


----------



## axl blaze

the life and times of a person who bleeds Black and Gold


----------



## Wolfy90

Im glad he went to the titans, makes him able to help out Kenny Britt since I have him in ff lol.

Not really but it should be an intersting offense.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> the life and times of a person who bleeds Black and Gold



it's blessed
for sure


----------



## axl blaze

the REAL Black and Gold! ok, maybe not the Black and Gold that looks mostly like Black and Gold (Saints). but the Black and Gold where the gold looks like piss yellow

and I'm more blessed than you. the Saints have one SB and the Steelers have six. a win this year would put us in Seventh Heaven!


----------



## Kenickie

dude, uh, that's totally yellow. It is in no way Gold, bro. Some dark ass piss man :/


----------



## Kenickie

my black and gold soul (with a fresh new orleans fitted) > your black and yellow blood


----------



## axl blaze

yeah well on game days I look like a BUMBLE BEE


----------



## rowland2110

Kenickie said:


> dude, uh, that's totally yellow. It is in no way Gold, bro. Some dark ass piss man :/



Your treading in dangerous waters  Kenickie.   Disrespecting those colors have made bad things happen to people.  Like the Titans losing 12 games straight for example


----------



## Kenickie

whatever dude, i'm a Saints fan, they've been shit for 98% of their franchise history

and not like, oh shit we're 8-8

but like

oh shit we're 3-13

so, i'm gonna enjoy this for the moment


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha! I remember when I think it was Chris Johnson who was seen stomping on the Terrible Towel, in a late-season meaningless win against our beloved Pittsburgh Steelers

doing that carries more bad juju than summoning a Voodoo scorpion loas demi-god, to provide a realistic metaphor for you Saints fans 

they lost easily and early to the Ravens in the playoffs, then had a bad season, and just recently got SHIT-STORMED (literally my favorite NFL game in decades) by the Steelers who had their 3rd string QB starting. all they did was physically bury the Titans. it was James Harrison hitting like he did before the NFL started this pussy whistle-blowing bullshit


----------



## Wolfy90

axl blaze said:


> hahaha! I remember when I think it was Chris Johnson who was seen stomping on the Terrible Towel, in a late-season meaningless win against our beloved Pittsburgh Steelers
> 
> doing that carries more bad juju than summoning a Voodoo scorpion loas demi-god, to provide a realistic metaphor for you Saints fans
> 
> they lost easily and early to the Ravens in the playoffs, then had a bad season, and just recently got SHIT-STORMED (literally my favorite NFL game in decades) by the Steelers who had their 3rd string QB starting. all they did was physically bury the Titans. it was James Harrison hitting like he did before the NFL started this pussy whistle-blowing bullshit



No it was lendale white lol.


----------



## axl blaze

... and look at where he is now

shit... where is Lendale White?


----------



## cattledecapitation

Suspended, then cut, then signed by Denver, then placed on IR. lol

Seahawks are so fucked against the Giants tomorrow. We're starting our 3rd string LT and our starting LG is out for the year, despite other injured players...


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> whatever dude, i'm a Saints fan, they've been shit for 98% of their franchise history
> 
> and not like, oh shit we're 8-8
> 
> but like
> 
> oh shit we're 3-13
> 
> so, i'm gonna enjoy this for the moment



LOL.....Yea for real.....I still find myself thinking 'Did the Saints _really_ win the SB....like really, for real?'

I say the same exact same thing.....Im gonna revel in it at least until the next SB champs are crowned....


----------



## The Liberal Media

Oakland sold out today 

5-4 here we come


----------



## The Liberal Media

Can we just get  Buffalo to draft Andrew Luck right now? and save a few months.?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> Can we just get  Buffalo to draft Andrew Luck right now? and save a few months.?



Knowing Buffalo's draft strategy these past few years, they will not draft a QB in the first round. They will probably try to attain the best player available, like Patrick Peterson or something (I think he is the best prospect right now, right?), and try to get a good QB in the second round. That is the way of the Buffalo.


----------



## The Liberal Media

3 said:


> Knowing Buffalo's draft strategy these past few years, they will not draft a QB in the first round. They *will probably try to attain the best player available*, like Patrick Peterson or something (I think he is the best prospect right now, right?), and try to get a good QB in the second round. That is the way of the Buffalo.



That would be Andrew Luck IMHO.

I dont usually salivate  over Pac 10 passers, but this kid is as close to a Troy Aikman clone as I have seen for a good 20 years.And i watch a LOT of football.

He is already a complete QB. His mechanics and understanding of the game  are better than every QB who has been drafted in the first round since Peyton.

He can write his own ticket, depending on Harbaughs plans, but WHEN  he chooses to come out, he will be the first player taken.


----------



## calmAnimal

41-7


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Liberal Media said:


> That would be Andrew Luck IMHO.
> 
> I dont usually salivate  over Pac 10 passers, but this kid is as close to a Troy Aikman clone as I have seen for a good 20 years.And i watch a LOT of football.
> 
> He is already a complete QB. His mechanics and understanding of the game  are better than every QB who has been drafted in the first round since Peyton.
> 
> He can write his own ticket, depending on Harbaughs plans, but WHEN  he chooses to come out, he will be the first player taken.



QB's are always a crapshoot. You never know who is going to succeed and who is not. 

Patrick Peterson, as an example (I haven't been keeping up with the draft this season) is a once in a decade type of talent at the CB position. He is probably the surest thing in this draft, and even though the Bills need a QB, they tend to draft at whatever position they do not need (hence CJ Spiller last season, when they already had two pretty good running backs).


----------



## The Liberal Media

3 said:


> *QB's are always a crapshoot*. You never know who is going to succeed and who is not.
> 
> Patrick Peterson, as an example (I haven't been keeping up with the draft this season) is a once in a decade type of talent at the CB position. He is probably the surest thing in this draft, and even though the Bills need a QB, they tend to draft at whatever position they do not need (hence CJ Spiller last season, when they already had two pretty good running backs).




Usually I agree, but this kid is Aikman #2, he is that good.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Oakland coming back ! bring it home  boys !!!

20-17 need some D !!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

OT 20-20

Alzhimers Davis just crapped his pants !!!

Come on Oakland !!!!


----------



## alasdairm

jacoby ford was a stud today. let's go janikowski!

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> jacoby ford was a stud today. let's go janikowski!
> 
> alasdair



Everyone makes fun of Al Davis and his drafting, but speed Kills !!!!

5-4 baby !!! the division is ours now, plus the divisonal record is a plus    
Impressive win given we didnt even have Miller and Schilens who is alwas injured and even made JaFatty look decent.

Things can Only get better.


----------



## axl blaze

how bout dem Brownies? the whole state of Ohio is in an uproar. even though I'm a die-hard Steelers fan (and therefore hated in their eyes), I am happy that Cleveland got a win. for as dismal as their franchise has been, they still have fans that stick it out and love their team. that can't be said for much of the fan bases in the NFL


----------



## theotherside

So much for the Texans season We have an insane schedule that most average teams(like the Texans) would end up 4-4, even if they play well.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> jacoby ford was a stud today. let's go janikowski!
> 
> alasdair



That kid has afterburners.


----------



## axl blaze

great, just got a depressing thought

the Browns embarrass the Saints two weeks ago, which then leads for a pissed of New Orleans team chomping at the bit to prove themselves against the Big Bad Steelers

the Browns now embarrass the Patriots, who now will be chomping at the bit to prove themselves next weekend against the Steelers

screw you Browns!


----------



## Kenickie

lol axl


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> great, just got a depressing thought
> 
> the Browns embarrass the Saints two weeks ago, which then leads for a pissed of New Orleans team chomping at the bit to prove themselves against the Big Bad Steelers
> 
> the Browns now embarrass the Patriots, who now will be chomping at the bit to prove themselves next weekend against the Steelers
> 
> screw you Browns!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kenickie

hm, i don't know if that was the right move for dallas --- i think they should have replaced all head positions really -- OC, DC, asst & head coach. i'm sure they have the money.

the collie hit yesterday was intense, i'm glad to hear he's doing alright..


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Quite interesting at the end of tonight's game but...its the Bungles.  One good year does not mean they are a solid team.  Thankfully, Carson didnt find TO a bunch until there was a Steelers lead.

Nice Steelers D to close out the game.  And Ben had some magical moments too.

6-2 at the halfway point is about as good I expected with Ben's suspension.  The Dec 5th showdown vs Ravens is going to be an awesome game.


----------



## rowland2110

Wyld 4 X said:


> Quite interesting at the end of tonight's game but...its the Bungles.  One good year does not mean they are a solid team.  Thankfully, Carson didnt find TO a bunch until there was a Steelers lead.
> 
> Nice Steelers D to close out the game.  And Ben had some magical moments too.
> 
> 6-2 at the halfway point is about as good I expected with Ben's suspension.  The Dec 5th showdown vs Ravens is going to be an awesome game.



Much better play calling this game mixing it up a lot better.   Dont think i saw them get stuffed on the run on first down until the forth quarter. But its ok when you have a huge lead.  They would have beaten the saints easily like that... ya im still ticked off at that one because its a game the steelers had no business losing  

As Trent Dilfer said.. the steelers won the game in the first half.  
They lost the game the first half against the Saints.


----------



## axl blaze

OC Bruce Arians improved but he was in no way great, either. I had flashbacks to the Bus and the Bill Cowher era, and era that if the Steelers were up by 10 points, it meant that there was no way the other team could win - when Rashard Mendenhall popped off those 6 straight runs

however, Arians tried to run him the seventh time in a row on 3rd and 5, and a tanked Rashard just couldn't get the yard. this was more than obvious to me at the time

also, I feel as if most of our decent (and it was decent, not great or good) offensive performance was due to Big Ben being a veteran QB, noticing that the blitz is coming on the right side or both A-gaps, and then changing the run to the left side. Big Ben's audibles saved our asses most of the time, and this is what you expect from a veteran QB in the NFL. other than that, Big Ben still looks a bit rusty and lost


----------



## rowland2110

Ya im not sure what was up with that.  Mendie should have told them he needed a break or at least the coaches should have given him one.  Moore isnt great but he is certainly better than an exhausted Mendie.

I think Ben will be fine.  Still a bit rusty but i certainly dont think he was lost. The bengals D did actually play quite well.   Ben might actually be peaking right when playoffs come around.

The steelers still need to work on keeping mistakes to a minimum though. Miller and Ward probably wont fumble the rest of the season.  Penalty wise they were ok besides the 2 BS calls on Hampton and Taylor.


----------



## axl blaze

was I the only one of us, out of the Holy BL Steelers Fans Trifecta, that cringed at that last play where Harrison and Taylor broke up Palmer-to-Shipley - because I thought there would be a flag? I was literally sweating like a junkie in church for a hot minute


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> was I the only one of us, out of the Holy BL Steelers Fans Trifecta, that cringed at that last play where Harrison and Taylor broke up Palmer-to-Shipley - because I thought there would be a flag? I was literally sweating like a junkie in church for a hot minute



I wasnt sweating it as far as a flag being thrown.  I was hoping it was a fumble and that it wouldnt get picked up a random Bungle for a garbage TD to win the game for them.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> was I the only one of us, out of the Holy BL Steelers Fans Trifecta, that cringed at that last play where Harrison and Taylor broke up Palmer-to-Shipley - because I thought there would be a flag? I was literally sweating like a junkie in church for a hot minute



Only because the announcers thought there was flag.  It s a testimony to what the NFL has become though.  Everytime you see a big hit you expect to see a flag now...
I thought it was fumble, glad it didnt matter.


----------



## Busty St Clare

If he had stayed down with a concussion who knows how it would have played out. I can understand blatent rough play but being pole axed is surely the risk you run when you run out.

As an outsider of sorts I serious suggest they get rid of helmets all together. What exactly are they protecting? More injuries come from the helmets (not just helmet to helmet but kness especially) and rough play like face masking is also frowned upon. Helmets simply give you more protection to launch yourself.


----------



## rowland2110

Busty St Clare said:


> If he had stayed down with a concussion who knows how it would have played out. I can understand blatent rough play but being pole axed is surely the risk you run when you run out.
> 
> As an outsider of sorts I serious suggest they get rid of helmets all together. What exactly are they protecting? More injuries come from the helmets (not just helmet to helmet but kness especially) and rough play like face masking is also frowned upon. Helmets simply give you more protection to launch yourself.



Safer helmets have been developed. Wanna know why they are not used?

Licensing Fees.   The NFL would rather make sure that a company pay its licensing fees for the safer helmets to be used rather than protect the players.


----------



## calmAnimal

i played rugby and still led with my head...


----------



## Busty St Clare

So did I, but you are just as likely to be hurt as they other guy when you head clash. (Admittedly most Polynesians I played with had seriously hard skulls like a fucking coconut).  I still remember the frist time I wore shoulder pads (we would often wear them in training) and you feel unstoppable. It is almost too easy. I just don't see the benefits of such a hard helmet that is infinitely more dangerous than any body part. Near the end of my career I wore a foam head gear but it was more to protect me against cuts than concussion. You are sent to the blood bin if you are bleeding so for me it made more sense.


----------



## axl blaze

off-topic: yeah I'm Macedonian and there is something about my people having hard heads/tough bone structure, too? I was definitely helped out with this in my days of football and boxing...


----------



## ChickenScratch

huge game for my beloved falcons tonight.

i'll be high school drunk in section 102.


----------



## calmAnimal

haha high shcool drunk

and yeah i started wearing the foam thing to cuz i was getting my ears ripped.  and i kinda gave me confidence to lead w/ my head more.   

but in the NFL they couldnt get rid of helmets cuz they still wear other hard pads.


----------



## ChickenScratch

high school drunk = accomplished

rise up nucka's.  falcons are the real deal.  eat my ass ravens.


----------



## Pander Bear

that was the realest NFL game I've seen this season... MAD REAL.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, i want to hug you so bad right now.

where did you guys watch the game?


----------



## Kenickie

lol we went to estoria!

the game was on normal tv not NFL network fucking LIARS nfl.com!

mad real game, woke up drunk this morning, apparently was super bratty drunk, didn't care, great game!


----------



## ChickenScratch

i've seen pictures of you.  you probably wear super bratty drunk real well.  my wife does.

i almost got in a fight with a ravens fan that had a fucking staring problem.  that was the rowdiest falcons game i've ever been to.


----------



## Pharcyde

go lions


----------



## Kenickie

lol high school drunk = everyone has a staring problem? Lol!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> lol high school drunk = everyone has a staring problem? Lol!



exactly.

i also dry humped this ravens chick when roddy scored that last touch down.

pretty sure her husband wanted to kill me.

stay classy.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Nice game Matt Ryan.


----------



## axl blaze

Matty "Ice" is a great person, as well as a great QB. I'm envious of the Falcons OC, it has to be a breeze working with that many offensive weapons

the Atlanta Falcons are trying to prove that they are the best in the below-average conference of the NFC. it looks like they are edging out the New York Giants and the Green Bay Packers in terms of quality organizations and wins


----------



## spaceyourbass

I TOLD you fuckers to wath out for Philly.   The Eagles are Team America...FUCK YEA!!!  Vick is gona rup the Falcons a new asshole when they play, unless he gets hurt, then Kolb will do it.

And will someone give Percy Harvin some God damned painkillers?


----------



## rowland2110

ChickenScratch said:


> high school drunk = accomplished
> 
> rise up nucka's.  falcons are the real deal.  eat my ass ravens.



Got some help from the refs there. 


In other news:

NFL says 2 calls against the Steelers should not have been made.
Roughing the passer on Hampton
Pass interference on Taylor.


http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10316/1102790-100.stm


----------



## rowland2110

spaceyourbass said:


> I TOLD you fuckers to wath out for Philly.   T*he Eagles are Team America*...FUCK YEA!!!  Vick is gona rup the Falcons a new asshole when they play, unless he gets hurt, then Kolb will do it.
> 
> And will someone give Percy Harvin some God damned painkillers?



Why do you want to curse your team?

Also, Indy isnt as good this year.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha. does dude really think that a team from Philthydelphia is truly America's Team?

the Eagles won't even be Philly's team if the fans see even two losses in a row come from them


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> i've seen pictures of you.  you probably wear super bratty drunk real well.  my wife does.



She totally is, man.


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> hahaha. does dude really think that a team from Philthydelphia is truly America's Team?
> 
> the Eagles won't even be Philly's team if the fans see even two losses in a row come from them



Nah I was just blazed and saying that they are Team America...FUCK YEA, like the movie.  Basically I was saying they're doing well at this point in the season and that gives me great reason to say FUCK YEA.  But as for being America's team, hell nah, not in a million years.  That's why I fucking love the Eagles....low down, dirty, and fuckin good.


----------



## axl blaze

oh okay, point taken my mang


----------



## BATTLECO

I LOVE that evey1 is still asleep on the Patriots! Watch out! Last time that happened they went and rolled off 3 Super Bowls in 4 years! They may have traded Moss, but have you seen them since, I'll admit last week vs. Cleveland was a disgrace but I'm pretty sure it was a letdown/look ahead to Pittsburgh this week. They WILL BEAT the Steelers this week, IT IS A GUARANTEE AND YOU HEARD IT FIRST FROM ME!


----------



## alasdairm

BATTLECO said:


> They WILL BEAT the Steelers this week, IT IS A GUARANTEE AND YOU HEARD IT FIRST FROM ME!


what will you do if they don't win?

alasdair


----------



## melange

I don't even look forward to sundays anymore because of my cowboys


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha @ Battleco. nothing makes me more happy when my big bad Steelers stomp on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots. first you have to beat the AFC North cellar dwellers before you the City of Pittsburgh can take you seriously

speaking of the AFC North cellar dwellers, looks like the Cleveland Browns are going to pull it off against the New York Jets. this has to be the toughest conference in all of the NFL

what a great day just veg out and watch pro football


----------



## Kenickie

when will Wilf just buckup and fire both Childress and Farve?

he turned over the ball 4 times and lost to the Chicago Bears. and he still is shooting for playoffs?

so sad


----------



## melange

How bout these cowboys mutha fuckkkkas


----------



## axl blaze

Troy Smith!! finally he has a shot at pro football, and he's proving that he's still a baller at QB!


----------



## seep

oh my god the Dolphins have contacted Jamarcus Russell.  Good lord.


----------



## axl blaze

the one and only, Jamarcus "Sizzurp" Russell?


----------



## spaceyourbass

Damn, I've been saying Dallas needed to fire Wade for a long time but, damn!


----------



## axl blaze

I wish we could be watching it together tonight. we've seen a couple Steelers games together, all a good time  my band is playing a show in Pitt next month on a Saturday, and the Stillers play the Bengals the Sunday after. my bro and I planned to stay and extra day in Pitt to drink Yeungling and eat some of their top-notch grub, if you're down??


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

seep said:


> oh my god the Dolphins have contacted Jamarcus Russell.  Good lord.



You have to feel bad for Chad Pennington. Four motherfucking major injuries on the same shoulder.

I don't think Henne has been that bad, I do not know the extent of his injury but I hope he is available soon, unless Thigpen really starts to light shit up out there. 

Please no Jamarcus Russell. We need QB's that do real opiates like Brett Favre. A little oxycodone and you can play out of your fucking mind. Codeine syrup has too much sugar for a football player and will not get you high enough.


----------



## Kenickie

what the fuck is in the Denver water?

i swear this NFL season has been all over the fucking place


----------



## melange

axl blaze said:


> the one and only, Jamarcus "Sizzurp" Russell?


----------



## Kenickie

fucking lol


----------



## seep

3 said:


> I don't think Henne has been that bad, I do not know the extent of his injury but I hope he is available soon, unless Thigpen really starts to light shit up out there.
> 
> Please no Jamarcus Russell. We need QB's that do real opiates like Brett Favre. A little oxycodone and you can play out of your fucking mind. Codeine syrup has too much sugar for a football player and will not get you high enough.



Henne's out for the season.

We don't have much of a choice. Our 3rd string is all of a sudden our 1st string and we need 2 backups.

It's almost to the point where they'll hold tryouts for QB.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

BATTLECO said:


> I LOVE that evey1 is still asleep on the Patriots! Watch out! Last time that happened they went and rolled off 3 Super Bowls in 4 years! They may have traded Moss, but have you seen them since, I'll admit last week vs. Cleveland was a disgrace but I'm pretty sure it was a letdown/look ahead to Pittsburgh this week. They WILL BEAT the Steelers this week, IT IS A GUARANTEE AND YOU HEARD IT FIRST FROM ME!



Did you have money on this game tonight?  

They (Patsies) got the wake up call last week after the Brownie beatdown but they are not winning a SB this year.  Sorry.



axl blaze said:


> hahaha @ Battleco. nothing makes me more happy when my big bad Steelers stomp on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots. first you have to beat the AFC North cellar dwellers before you the City of Pittsburgh can take you seriously



Unfortunately, what we discussed earlier in this thread has come to pass.  This game is a stinker for a Steeler fan.


----------



## theotherside

The Texans season is over.......not like we thought they would make the playoffs but losing to the Jaguars in a play like that is just too much


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> hahaha @ Battleco. nothing makes me more happy when my big bad Steelers stomp on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots. first you have to beat the AFC North cellar dwellers before you the City of Pittsburgh can take you seriously


lol.



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

it happens. but that's why I don't come into threads and guarantee victories, as our new friend just blatantly did. Steelers have a lot of work to do, we'll be seeing ya in the playoffs (as usual)


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> it happens. but that's why I don't come into threads and guarantee victories, as our new friend just blatantly did. Steelers have a lot of work to do, we'll be seeing ya in the playoffs (as usual)



Im not so sure about the playoffs.  I really do think they are going to go into the same mid season slump they did last year and miss em. 

This game really wasnt much different than any other game they have played this year.  They really have not played top tier football since been has been back. They beat the bungles and a browns team that was just starting to put the peaces together.  Lucked out against miami.

Im sorry but the writting is on the wall for the steelers.  Going 3-1 without ben got them a little bit over-rated.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> it happens. but that's why I don't come into threads and guarantee victories, as our new friend just blatantly did.


sorry man, i couldn't resist 

we're still waiting to hear from battleco to see if he, in common with many football players, misunderstands the meaning of the word 'guarantee'.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

rowland2110 said:


> Im not so sure about the playoffs.  I really do think they are going to go into the same mid season slump they did last year and miss em.



Nah, that wont happen again.




> Im sorry but the writting is on the wall for the steelers.  Going 3-1 without ben got them a little bit over-rated.



Overrated, no.  Underachieving, yes.


----------



## axl blaze

they just looked... so mediocre. I don't know what else to say

I guess teams finally have the formula to beat the Steelers defense. rushing is futile, so don't do that. pass 30 times in a row, usually never downfield, but mostly 5-15 yard gainers


----------



## L O V E L I F E

axl blaze said:


> *
> I guess teams finally have the formula to beat the Steelers defense.
> 
> rushing is futile, so don't do that.
> 
> pass 30 times in a row, usually never downfield, but mostly 5-15 yard gainers*



I think that teams have had this formula for quite a while.

It's called the West Coast Offense.

It's just that 29 of the 31 teams the Steelers have to worry about have neither Peyton Manning nor Tom Brady.

The Steelers are very good, in my opinion.

But based on what we saw last night, the Patriots are clearly better.

And don't sleep on the Colts!

Peyton Manning is so great, he and 52 high school girls could make the play-offs.

And he and 52 (mostly) pedestrian NFL players just might sneak up and win the Super Bowl.

We shall see.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's going to be interesting watching the rest of the season.

there isn't one team that stands out to me as completely dominate.


----------



## Kenickie

real talk


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> they just looked... so mediocre. I don't know what else to say
> 
> I guess teams finally have the formula to beat the Steelers defense. rushing is futile, so don't do that. pass 30 times in a row, usually never downfield, but mostly 5-15 yard gainers



Its been their Achille's heel since Cowher was coaching.  I love Dick LeBeau but its hard to defend against a dink/dunk offensive strategy.  If the pass rush doesnt get there, the D is exposed and that is Belicheat's excellent gameplan.  The good thing is that there are few QBs talented enough to be patient and work underneath the whole game.

I will be shocked if they do not pummel the Raiders into salt next weekend.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L O V E L I F E said:


> But based on what we saw last night, the Patriots are clearly better.



Clearly better?  It was one game with a few intangibles on both sides that played into it.  The main one being that Belicheat rarely loses 2 games in a row.  If they meet in the playoffs, I give the edge to Tomlin because they will have the experience whereas the Patsies are younger, especially on their D.

As a Steeler fan, I think the team needed a taste of humble pie.  If they thought they were going home after 2 tough road games and have New England rollover after getting humbled by Cleveland, they were dead wrong.  I'm thinking there will be a much more focused and invigorated Steeler team next week vs Oakland.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not too worried about the Colts in the playoffs. although an excellent team, I think Peyton slips up in the plaoffs. I wouldn't call him a choke artist, because he has won a Super Bowl, but he is soo talented that I think it's almost a crime that he only has won one SB

but the Patriots are another monster altogether. while the Steelers usually beat the Colts, the Patriots usually beat the Steelers. Pittsburgh has the talent, but nowhere near better coaches than New England. as much I as I hate Tom Brady, he is good

it's just life every year in the AFC. expect the Steelers, the Ravens, the Colts, and the Patriots to look to kick your ass. especially in the playoffs

the NFC has no idea what this is like


----------



## BATTLECO

Not to say I told you so, but I DID! I believe I am owed a couple of apologies, as my Pats pretty much dismantled the Steelers, but if you guys are sore losers , whatever! At least you may start to realize we have a pretty good team.

BTW, I'm a disabled vet and back in school, so I do wager on games when I see a good matchup, as I did last night. I think Steelers D is very good, but offense is erratic and Pats D has been improving all year. Like I said last week was an aboration, they were due for a letdown, and looking ahead to last night. Plus the offense is a machine now w 2 stong TE's, great O-line, 2 very versatile running backs who are great pass recievers, and still a pretty good recieving corp.And Tom Brady is new Joe Montana w the slants and short routes that are able to hurt teams like the Steelers and Ravens w prototpical solid d's. And Welker and Brach are suited to those types of routes, so it just seemed like an easy call to me. But I respect the Steelers, think they r solid, and I think they were def overloookin Pats as many teams(Ravens,Chargers)) have done so far So, if you still wanna talk shit, well you'll just look stupid, and you wont see me guarantee victories often, just when I have a strong feeling. I like Philly tonight, but wouldnt go so far as to guarantee. And its rare I bet on my own team, dont bet w heart, but line was inflated=due to Moss leaving, Pitt at home, and Pats loss last week, so I just saw all the ducks lined up u might say, and in general, Pats dominate the Steelers.(history as of late)


----------



## axl blaze

why would we apologize? we never said the Steelers would win. I've been a sports fan all my life, I never expect victories. I try not to revel too much in wins (unless it's the SuperBowl, and we have 6) and I try not to get too down on losses (unless it's against the Browns)

you got beat by the Browns

sorry, but that's hilarious. now you know what it's like to be in a division where even the bottom feeder can kick your ass. but alas, you have the Bills


----------



## BATTLECO

I see, figured. U just said big bad steelers would stom on tom lady and patriots, I see how u do. Good luck the rest of the year.

** and its the NFL, so dont b surprised when u guys lose to an awful team too, it'll happen. And btw, those Browns took the Jets to OT


----------



## BATTLECO

axl blaze said:


> hahaha @ Battleco. nothing makes me more happy when my big bad Steelers stomp on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots. first you have to beat the AFC North cellar dwellers before you the City of Pittsburgh can take you seriously
> 
> speaking of the AFC North cellar dwellers, looks like the Cleveland Browns are going to pull it off against the New York Jets. this has to be the toughest conference in all of the NFL
> 
> what a great day just veg out and watch pro football



These were your exact words, btw. At least be a stand up guy and admit when u were wrong. I say Philly will win tonight, easily. Look for Vick n Jackson to hook up at least 2x. Of course if I'm wrong, I'll at least com back tomorrow and admit I was wrong.


----------



## cj

Eagles are going to win the superbowl as long as they can keep vick healthy. This guy is unstoppable. Eagles now have 28 points and 25o yards in the first quarter!! What sucks is I was up 80 points in my fantasy game Wolfy has lesean mccoy and mike vick  fuck it may be close.


----------



## alasdairm

BATTLECO said:


> At least be a stand up guy and admit when u were wrong.


you never answered my question. you can't guarantee a win unless you specify what you'll do if you are wrong (or unless, like so many football players, you don't know what the word 'guarantee' means  )

alasdair


----------



## LittlebyLittle

this game tonight sucks so bad thanks to vick for being so damn good.  as i posted this, Eagles just got up to 51.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

The fucking 'skins bent over and took a pounding tonight.  Vick is still a beast.


----------



## ChickenScratch

vick is finally being coached and playing the best football of his life.

sweet contract mcnabb.


----------



## BATTLECO

alasdairm said:


> you never answered my question. you can't guarantee a win unless you specify what you'll do if you are wrong (or unless, like so many football players, you don't know what the word 'guarantee' means  )
> 
> alasdair



My bad, I'm new here, so didnt know rules, but nxt time I will specify more precisely what I will do, I dont often guarantee victories, and it's not like we r betting here, just offering tips for fellow fans, thats all. I act do pretty well w football&baseball handicapping, my fb is at 67.7% so far this year, and thats pickin every game every week, & vs spread, so on games I act wager on I'd estimate it to be higher, I've come out ahead last 3 yrs. BUT i also don't bet big, I'm a college student on limited income, so a big bet 4 me is couple hundred, unless I'm up a lot. I just was thinking I could throw my picks out to fellow bl'ers, and if you follow me you'll c I do ok. I had eagles last night as well. But I usually only pick a few a week, and guarantee or lock pics, maybe 1x month?

**LOL, & if I say guarantee and lose, u can prob take comfort in fact I lost $$


----------



## melange

yes vick is getting better but please remember they were playing the skins


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

true ^ ^


----------



## alasdairm

BATTLECO said:


> I dont often guarantee victories...


if you don't specify what you'll do if you are wrong, you're not _guaranteeing_ anything...



alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

melange said:


> yes vick is getting better but please remember they were playing the skins



true that, he's been firing on all cylinders. i agree this is probably the best year of vick's career, he's rollin'.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm happy for the guy.  as much as i hated him after all of the bullshit, it seems like he's grown up.  i hope i'm not wrong.


----------



## Fawkes

my boyfriend and i are huge animal lovers and Philly fans, so it was heart-breaking when the Iggs signed Vick. Monday we invented a new life for him. his name is really Michelle Flick and before playing for the Eagles he was feeding starving children in Africa. (feels a little easier to root for the Iggs again when you pretend Vick isn't such a fuckhole.)

i get all my information second-hand, but the boyfriend made a comment Monday that once there is more film on Vick, other teams' defense will be better prepared for him.


----------



## BATTLECO

alasdairm said:


> if you don't specify what you'll do if you are wrong, you're not _guaranteeing_ anything...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



That's not true. I can guarantee anything I want, it doesn't mean I'll be right, but anyone can guarantee anything. It is common knowledge. If you look up guarantee in the dictionary it states; the assurance for a fullfilment of a condition. That is what I did. I guaranteed the pats would win, and they did. But...FOR FUTURE, I will back any guarantee with something as to satisfy the fellow members of the thread. So, being new, I was not aware you had special conditions for a guarantee, but I will follow your rules in the future, sorry I did not know this at the time. Perhaps, instead of guarantee, from now on I will just give you my "lock" picks, as the word guarantee is not involved, therefore I will only look stupid if I am wrong.


----------



## BATTLECO

Also, I only did so to possibly give a good pick to fellow fans of football, and perhaps they can profit from it. I did not do t to make myself look good, as if I had lost I would have only looked foolish. So, I am sorry I was not aware of your rules, and if you want, just say the word, I will not post any picks in the future. It is really of no loss to myself. I just thought this being an NFL thread picks may be a common thing, and even appreciated by some. So just say the word and I will stop posting, take care, and best of luck with remainder of season.


----------



## axl blaze

there is an NFL Pick Em thread, where we pick the winners every week for fun. I also gamble on the NFL as well, but are you on that much of a high horse to think that you were providing a service (by letting us "profit" from your pick) by picking the New England Patriots?

I think the Steelers were the favorites by a small margin, but hopefully you aren't as egotistical to think that you were making some bold claim as to picking the Pats to win?

it's not like you studied the film or anything. it just sounds like you are a Pats homer who picked the Pats to win. there's nothing special or shocking in that



> FLORHAM PARK, N.J. -- The New York Jets, disheartened to hear about an 8-year-old Jets fan in Cleveland reportedly tackled by a drunken Browns fan after Sunday's game, reached out to the boy's family Wednesday and offered VIP treatment at a Jets home game.



just read this here. it's shocking as to how serious and drunkenly crazy NFL fans are getting. it pains me to say, but that's why I get nervous sometimes when visiting opponent's stadiums to watch a game, specifically for college games


----------



## BATTLECO

axl blaze said:


> there is an NFL Pick Em thread, where we pick the winners every week for fun. I also gamble on the NFL as well, but are you on that much of a high horse to think that you were providing a service (by letting us "profit" from your pick) by picking the New England Patriots?
> 
> I think the Steelers were the favorites by a small margin, but hopefully you aren't as egotistical to think that you were making some bold claim as to picking the Pats to win?
> 
> it's not like you studied the film or anything. it just sounds like you are a Pats homer who picked the Pats to win. there's nothing special or shocking in that
> 
> 
> 
> just read this here. it's shocking as to how serious and drunkenly crazy NFL fans are getting. it pains me to say, but that's why I get nervous sometimes when visiting opponent's stadiums to watch a game, specifically for college games



No, I am actually from Ny and my fav team is the Giants. I happen to live in Boston now, and have noticed (I watch lots of NFL info on tv, as well as read several papers, and internet info) and I noticed the lack of respect for the Pats, and that everyone was predicting a Steelers win. I don't expect to be seen as a person who is trying to give people picks, I just saw the matchup, and being new here this was only NFl thread I came across, and posted my pick, that's all. I don't expect to be seen as someone who thinks they are an expert(as I am not), but I have DTV, so I do watch most of the games every week, due to fantasy teams, pools, and wagers. So I try and arm myself w as much info as I can. I am sorry I came off as a know it all, and didn't mean for that, just wanted to make a point that Pats were being overlooked by many. I will use better judgement in future, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## axl blaze

it's cool, man  we're such a tight knit group of assholes here. you know how sports fans get all heated in their moments. it's almost entertaining looking at these threads at the end of the season. you were just the new guy coming in and spouting shit off (something that WE ALL DO, specially myself). it probably just takes most people time here to warm up with one another, but do stick around. I think you will fit in nicely


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> just read this here. it's shocking as to how serious and drunkenly crazy NFL fans are getting. it pains me to say, but that's why I get nervous sometimes when visiting opponent's stadiums to watch a game, specifically for college games



holy fuck -- that's not just sports rivalry, that's a guy whos fucked up if he ever thinks its okay to attack a _child._ Not a teenager, not a young adult, but someone who could be in second grade.  I hope he is seriously ashamed of himself. That shit don't fly down here.


----------



## BATTLECO

Thanks axl, I appreciate that! And you r sooo right, we sports fans are soo f'n crazy, esp when it comes to our teams. I'm a lifelong Yankee fan and I ive in Boston now, so I can mos def take the shit people throw at me, I'm so used to it from the Sox fans,lol. But I appreciate the welcome, and thank you. I think I will enjoy this thread too, and I dont mind some shit, seeing as I'm a newbie, its expected,lol! So I will stick around and throw out my crazy comments and such,lol. And I am very competitive as well, so anyone who likes to challenge w picks n such, I'm always game. Thanks bro, and best wishes to you


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> holy fuck -- that's not just sports rivalry, that's a guy whos fucked up if he ever thinks its okay to attack a _child._ Not a teenager, not a young adult, but someone who could be in second grade.  I hope he is seriously ashamed of himself. That shit don't fly down here.



really? I heard New Orleans sports fans, more specifically LSU fans, were some of the most base and aggressive. according to my die-hard Buckeyes fan who went down for the National Championship a few years back. but he usually dresses with a scarlet fedora, old school grey sweater vest, and knee-high scarlet and grey socks - so just the sight of him in the opposition's territory usually PISSES the fans right off

I've seen him in action, and it usually is hilarious


----------



## Kenickie

um, Louisianians don't fuck with kids. _Ever._ if some LSU fratboy pulled that, not only would a crowd beat the shit out of him, his parents would too, and he'd be expelled. Kids are off fucking limits. Especially strangers kids? Wtf? Louisianians get drunk and break shit and yell obscenties, but they don't tackle 8 year olds.


----------



## BATTLECO

Question for my fellow fans: I have the following 5 receivers of which I can choose 3(fantasy team)
1.M.Colston(NO)
2.M.Manningham(NYG)
3 M.Williams(TB)
That is current lineup, in reserve I have:
1.N.Washington(Ten) &
2.J.Jones(GB)
Does my lineup look good, or would you recommend any substitutions? Thank You

Also @TE
I have V.Davis(SF), but A.Hernandez(NE) as backup


----------



## Kenickie

----> fantasy thread


----------



## BATTLECO

Thank you!


----------



## calmAnimal

ugh i've been avoiding this thread all week.  i have a feeling we're going down hill from here. i hope i'm wrong but it seems like we're gunna have a repeat of last year 

its always too good to be true


----------



## axl blaze

^ that's what I've been thinking all week as a Steelers fan. hopefully our teams don't repeat last year and suddenly fall out of playoff contention

both the Pittsburgh and New York Giants games this week are very important to the future well-being of our teams. if they win, all is well for at least a week. if they lose, it could be the start of another implosion


----------



## BATTLECO

OK, as I learned quickly, I am no longer going to act like a know it all and make any guarantees. However, I do like the Dolphins at home tonight. I think that they're D has been stepping it up and Chicago's offense is just abysmal. The Dolphins have struggled @ home, but won last game and I look for them to keep that rolling tonight. Even though they have Dirk Digler,lol, at QB, I think the ground game of Williams and Brown can maintain ball control and wear down the Bears D. I would expect a low scoring game, and Miami to win by about a touchdown.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah the Dolphins have a great defense, and the Bears offensive line is... well... offensive. could easily be the worst in the NFL. worst than even the Steelers' offensive line last week against the Pats (Pitt has a bad O-line anyways, but the whole left side was injured, bringing in a duo of nobodies)

I don't think Miami has won at home, and it's difficult for pro teams to break these type of losing streaks, but having a banged up Chi-town team visit can be just the formula for success


----------



## mrflowers00

Oakland Raiders at the top of the AFC West Yee Yee


----------



## axl blaze

Steelers play the Raiders, and for once it should actually be a good game. I remember hearing stories from my dad (long-time Steelers fan) of the Raiders-Steelers rivalries back in the day. how both teams hated one another because they had cannon-like QBs with bruising defenses, and they would usually meet in the AFC Championship

the Raiders have always played at least decent defense, I think the game comes down to which QB can elevate their team over the other. and in this case, I'm taking Big Ben


----------



## melange

that will be an epic game


----------



## atri

mike williams was arrested on DUI suspicion. he blew under the legal limit and volunteered some peepee. hopefully he will just get a reckless and it will all blow over. he was released the next day and should play this weekend. 

i seem to remember character issues beinf a factor into why he didnt get drafted earlier. motherfucker better keep his nose clean, we cant afford to lose him.


----------



## Care

Care said:


> Anyone saying philly isnt legit better prepare to eat their words. They have a tough defense and many offensive weapons, the least of which are two QBs that have put up some of the best numbers in the NFL, Top yards/run in the NFL, Maclin and jackson are awesome awesome receivers, they can beat anyone.
> 
> IM not a philly fan btw, but damn it must be a nice time to be a philly fan with the teams and stadiums they have there.



Quoting myself oct 19 of this year. Eagles are the real deal.


----------



## Care

BATTLECO said:


> Question for my fellow fans: I have the following 5 receivers of which I can choose 3(fantasy team)
> 1.M.Colston(NO)
> 2.M.Manningham(NYG)
> 3 M.Williams(TB)
> That is current lineup, in reserve I have:
> 1.N.Washington(Ten) &
> 2.J.Jones(GB)
> Does my lineup look good, or would you recommend any substitutions? Thank You
> 
> Also @TE
> I have V.Davis(SF), but A.Hernandez(NE) as backup



I would play nate washington over williams. You cant really sit colston, and manningham had a beast week last week and i think steve smith is still out.

N. Washington is going up against the redskins which got humiliated last week and moss will draw coverage. Williams could have a good day but the others have a better upside IMO.

And def play davis this week he should post top 5 numbers for sure.


----------



## cattledecapitation

Definitely don't start Hernandez - their other TE Gronkowski got 3 TD's and 72 yds last week. Start V. Davis.

I'd play Williams over Washington only because I've never trusted a Titan receiver. Does anyone know if Williams is going to get benched for a quarter or a half as punishment for his DUI? I'm starting him unless that happens.


----------



## axl blaze

can we please take our fantasy football related inquires and answers in the _actual _fantasy football thread?


----------



## L O V E L I F E

axl blaze said:


> *
> can we please take our fantasy football related inquires and answers in the actual fantasy football thread?*



Word!


----------



## L O V E L I F E

The winner of Indy-New England SHOULD be considered the Super Bowl favorite, going forward.

Then, once the Eagles blow out the Giants, they'll be in the discussion, too.

Great football weekend!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Nice to see Rapistberger get his.

What Seymour did was heroic and nothing different to what many fans/players would like to do to that douchebag.


----------



## The Liberal Media

WTF is up with Buffalo?  at this rate Andrew Luck might need to start looking at  Houses in Charlotte and not Buffalo.


----------



## rowland2110

The Liberal Media said:


> Nice to see Rapistberger get his.
> 
> What Seymour did was heroic and nothing different to what many fans/players would like to do to that douchebag.



As i steeler fan i gotta admit... he kinda deserved that.

Im sure that guy is getting a suspension though.


Also, i cant believe how horrible the refs are in this game. 2  BS roughing the passer on the steelers one of which cost the steelers a Td.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Kubiak and Shanarat are just finding new ways to suck this year.

Maybe either of then can go back home to Dungver to replace McKid ?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Do people still think Manning > Tom ? 
The painful difference is that Tom can pick apart a colts D, and Manning cant pick apart a Belicheck D.

And Tom does it with a bunch of scrubs  at WR and RB
Brady> Manning  no argument needed anymore


----------



## axl blaze

Peyton Manning is the better QB, but Tom Lady benefits from a better coaching staff and better system. Manning just might go down as one of the best QBs to ever play the game. I don't think Tom is at that level... just yet

stay classy Oakland, and The Liberal Media. you got beat down, and when you're ass started to get sore you went back to playing good old Oakland Raider style footbaw

it sucks to see such an esteemed vet like Richard Seymour stoop so low, to Big Ben's level. I do wonder what Big Ben said

you're thinking that the Raiders could win had me rolling on the ground laughing all game, no offense TLM


----------



## cj

meant for Liberal Media^^^
I dunno the colts wide recieving core has been decimated. I would hardly call wes welker a scrub. I would still take Manning over Brady.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't think that brady gets the respect he deserves. do you think manning would swap his numbers for two more superbowl rings? sure he would...

alasdair


----------



## phr

> Peyton Manning is the better QB, but Tom Lady benefits from a better coaching staff and better system. Manning just might go down as one of the best QBs to ever play the game. I don't think Tom is at that level... just yet


Does it really matter if he isn't as good, talent wise? How big is the difference, anyway? 
So far Brady has had a better career, imo.


> I do wonder what Big Ben said


_"How's your sister?"_
What he did was wrong, but I smiled when I saw it.


----------



## cj

WOO Sunday night game is gonna be great I love watching Mike Vick play.


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> stay classy Oakland, and The Liberal Media. you got beat down, and when you're ass started to get sore you went back to playing good old Oakland Raider style footbaw
> 
> you're thinking that the Raiders could win had me rolling on the ground laughing all game, no offense TLM



Well they won last year in Shitsburgh, so there was grounds for optimism.

Hopefully this is the wakeup call, why was Grad coming in at backup? if Cable said he was the starter whenever he was healthy and he could play today, then why was Jamarcus Campbell starting? 


This team will flirt with .500 with JC, but with Gradkowski and a healthy set of WR it can go so much further.


----------



## cj

Wow is it just me or are neck injuries becoming much more prevalent in the NFL? It seems like every weekend I see someone get carted off the field on a backboard. It would be so hard to go out and continue the game after seeing one of your teammates get injured like that. The NFL can fine people for helment to helment hits all they want but at game speed im sure its not intentional. I never played football after peewee so I dunno maybe someone who played the game can comment is it possible to reduce those kinds of hits?

Well the game is not dissapointing I really think the Eagles have a shot to win the Super Bowl if they can keep Vick healthy. There only problem is that they lack balance on offense other then a few break away runs they have no run game to speak of. They just sealed it with a long run while I was typing that lol. What a great game though.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## L O V E L I F E

alasdairm said:


> *
> i don't think that brady gets the respect he deserves. do you think manning would swap his numbers for two more superbowl rings? sure he would...*
> 
> alasdair



Just cause he'd swap numbers for rings, doesn't make Brady better (or even "as good").

If you switched coaching staffs, and kept everything else constant (throughout their respective careers), you don't think this would be a blow-out?!!!

Do you NOT WATCH THE GAMES?!!!!!

Brady's an excellent PLAYER.

Manning's a GREAT Player/Coach/Sometimes Only Decent Colts Player On The Field.

There's NO WAY that this year's Colts are still tied for first place with Brady instead of Manning.

Manning's the G.O.A.T.

Y'all bettah recognize!


----------



## axl blaze

Tom Lady is great - I don't think anybody is disrespecting him alasdairm. I really just despise the Cheatriots, mostly because I was a Steelers fan exiled in Boston for a couple years

however, Peyton Manning will go down as perhaps the best QB to ever play the game. does that mean he would trade careers with the likes of Big Ben and Tom Lady, just because they are the only other starting QBs to have more rings than him? I'm not too sure on that...



The Liberal Media said:


> Well they won last year in Shitsburgh, so there was grounds for optimism.



I'm almost 100 percent that last year's game was at Oakland, although my memory is notoriously drug-addled

the Steelers last year got off to a hot start, but failed mid-season due to injuries (most notably Polamalu). yeah the Steelers lost to joke teams like the Raiders and the Browns, but they did beat up on the Packers and the Vikings (and most other quality teams). essentially last year was a fluke, and your second string journeyman QB got very lucky at the end of the game

at this time once again Pittsburgh is riddled with injuries, but your Oakland Raiders simply aren't on par to the Big Bad Steelers

that was an ass-whooping in every facet of the game. I dunno how you could have watched the whole way through honestly... hey at least you can win your shitty division


----------



## EbowTheLetter

axl blaze said:


> it sucks to see such an esteemed vet like Richard Seymour stoop so low, to Big Ben's level. I do wonder what Big Ben said



I've still got nothing but love for Seymour, and the repercussions won't be pleasant, but good lord, I laughed.  Should happen to Ben every game imo.


----------



## rowland2110

Actually, Ben didnt deserve it:  http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5835336


He didnt say a thing to Seymour.   He was trying to get his O-line ready for the extra point.   Anyway.  Fine+ suspension incoming.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Ben could have said "Good game, Rich" and he still would deserve it.


----------



## melange

I am so fucking jealous of tom brady's life

seriously the biggest baller on the planet

anyways MNF

chargers got this


----------



## melange

EbowTheLetter said:


>



hahahahahaha


----------



## CharlesTheHammer

*Eagles going all the way!*

About 5 weeks ago, I left my only post on this thread, and I mentioned how the Eagles were going to take the superbowl this year......

Well, now that it is surely obvious to everyone that I was right, the only question left is who will they be playing?8)

Certainly there will be some of you out there(haters), who arent yet ready to admit that the Eagles are the ultimate team, and I can kind of understand that,
but you'll be better off the sooner you realize the truth! After all, if your favorite team is in the NFC, then clearly they are doomed........

So, who will the Eagles have to face(and beat) in the Super bowl?

That's the only question that matters at this point, unless you have a question about how badly the Eagles are going to beat their competition from here on out, and thats a legitimate question, but we basically already know the answer..........Badly!


----------



## melange

wait until my cowboys bounce back


----------



## axl blaze

CharlesTheHammer, while you might be sold on the Eagles already going to and winning the SB, I'm not

they have an advantage in playing in the mediocre NFC. they might be able to come out on top of that division in the playoffs, but I actually think that the Atlanta Falcons are playing the by far best football in the weak-sauce NFC

Mike Vick looks to be finally an almost complete QB, meaning that he can throw the ball down field after all these years. he has great chemistry with Desean Jackson. however, Matt Ryan's Falcons are better than the Eagles in every facet of the game (RBs, WRs, defense, offense)

if I were you, Charles, I would take it easy on the homerism. if you think any football team has a lock in the SB already, at only the midway point in the season, you are either a foolish homer or you simply haven't been watching professional football for that long. hopefully you are just new to the sport


----------



## GenericMind

The Liberal Media said:


> WTF is up with Buffalo?  at this rate Andrew Luck might need to start looking at  Houses in Charlotte and not Buffalo.



The Bills wouldn't draft Luck with the number one pick even if they end up getting it.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, that would be a bust move for sure. the Bills don't need that. I highly doubt Luck's going to be the overall #1, either


----------



## GenericMind

I think the Bills would trade their #1 pick away for multiple later picks. They need a few good players a lot more then they need one great player imo.


----------



## melange

I think the panthers might get the pick this year


----------



## GenericMind

I hope not. The Bills have fucked themselves over for over a decade by being mediocre enough to miss the playoffs by just a handful of games so as never to get a REALLY good draft spot. I've been praying for a 1-15 season ever since week 5. I also never thought I'd root for the cowboys or panthers, but I've been praying for them to win too.


----------



## axl blaze

the Panthers are just dismal right now. ever since their shitty rookie QB from Notre Dame got hurt, they've been asking the most hilariously bad, not in working, 5th string QBs to join they're team. these QBs, like Brian St. Pierre, haven't even played a snap of pro football for many, many years. plus Carolina is absolutely decimated with injuries. I think they've gone through at least 4 running backs...

the Cowboys have always had the talent, and ever since Jason Garret stepped up as Head Coach, they've actually been playing at least half-way inspired football

I think it's safe to say that Bills will have the second pick in the draft this year. at least they've been nowhere good enough to make it to the playoffs. getting the 2nd draft pick really isn't too shabby, many team would kill for that placement, like my Steelers, who have seen nothing close to a 2nd overall draft pick in decades

*GenericMind *- you don't think a big name QB could be the most important player for Buffalo to snatch up? it's not like Ryan Fitzpatrick or any other QB on their roster is anywhere close to being a long-term solution? if not... then what are the positions that the Bills need first and foremost?


----------



## GenericMind

2 above-average offensive linemen, an above-average defensive lineman, an above-average linebacker, and a tight end. They don't even have to be great, just above-average. 

With the above I think they'd easily be a playoff contender.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

GenericMind said:


> 2 above-average offensive linemen, an above-average defensive lineman, an above-average linebacker, and a tight end. They don't even have to be great, just above-average.
> 
> With the above I think they'd easily be a playoff contender.



Not in that division. The Dolphins are a tough but beatable team, but the Patriots and Jets are going to be fucking good for years to come. Not to mention, with the current regime in Miami, it will be a good team soon enough, just as Brady begins to get old/retire and the Patriots fade back into mediocrity. The Jets always flash up and down, they never sustain success for long periods of time. 

One positive thing I can say about the Bills, when they are good they stay good. They made three consecutive Superbowls and lost. Fucking unlucky.


----------



## GenericMind

4 consecutive Superbowls.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

GenericMind said:


> 4 consecutive Superbowls.



All with one of my favorite UM QB's of all time, Jim Kelley. I wish I was old enough to have had seen him play in college.


----------



## GenericMind

I still think they'd be a playoff contender with what I mentioned above regardless of their division opponents. They seem to play tough opponents and easy opponents pretty much the same. They'll take a team like the Ravens to overtime and lose by three and then do the same thing against a team like the Chiefs the very next week. It's very rare to see them get blown out by anyone like has been happening to so many teams these past few weeks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

eat my asshole out greenbay.

also, if aaron rodgers girlfriend would like to join, that would be more than fine.


----------



## atri

i hope the bucs can control baltimore this sunday. its gonna be a real test for us.


----------



## CharlesTheHammer

axl blaze said:


> CharlesTheHammer, while you might be sold on the Eagles already going to and winning the SB, I'm not
> 
> they have an advantage in playing in the mediocre NFC. they might be able to come out on top of that division in the playoffs, but I actually think that the Atlanta Falcons are playing the by far best football in the weak-sauce NFC
> 
> Mike Vick looks to be finally an almost complete QB, meaning that he can throw the ball down field after all these years. he has great chemistry with Desean Jackson. however, Matt Ryan's Falcons are better than the Eagles in every facet of the game (RBs, WRs, defense, offense)
> 
> if I were you, Charles, I would take it easy on the homerism. if you think any football team has a lock in the SB already, at only the midway point in the season, you are either a foolish homer or you simply haven't been watching professional football for that long. hopefully you are just new to the sport





Dude, I was just kidding!

I've been watching football since '88, and I know damn well that the Eagles have as good a chance at winning the superbowl this year as they did last year or the year before...... In other words, I'm less sold on their chances to win than you are! I just hope they have a good overall season, and do at least OK in the playoffs..........


----------



## axl blaze

well the Eagles still have a chance to come out of the NFC in the playoffs. it's just that beating the Falcons looks to be pretty tough this year. however, if Vick continues to put up Vick-like numbers, anything is possible for you and your Eagles. good luck my man, hopefully I didn't come off as too much of an asshole in my post!


----------



## spaceyourbass

Dude are you serious the Eagles already whooped the Falcons 31-17...

With Kevin Kolb!


----------



## axl blaze

so did the Steelers, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't be nervous against the Falcons in the SB as a Steelers fan


----------



## rowland2110

melange said:


> I think the panthers might get the pick this year



I have been saying that since week two.  Of course i am stuck with watching them every week so i am an expert of how bad they are.


----------



## axl blaze

at least you aren't forever cursed to suffer through the Browns or the Bengals, your entire life


----------



## The Liberal Media

GenericMind said:


> The Bills wouldn't draft Luck with the number one pick even if they end up getting it.



They certainly would, the stuff about his arm not being strong enough for Buffalo winters is rubbish,i have seen pretty much every snap he has played as well as his spring games and some of his HS games... its strong enough.
But its his touch,accuracy,footwork,mechanics and understanding of the game that sets him apart from every other College QB.


If/When he comes out he will be the top prospect, they are already calling the draft the "Andrew Luck sweepstakes". Its pretty much the consensus  by all/any draftniks that he will be the highest graded QB to come out since Peyton.

There are already strong rumors that if he declares, harbaugh will go to the NFL and the 2 events are dependant on each other. and if that happens expect whichever team Harbaugh goes to(Bills,Cowboys,Bengals,Panthers) seem to be the frontrunners, to trade the farm for Luck

PS despite what he says about academics , the thinking is he will come out, just look at the quotes in this article....

http://www.mercurynews.com/sports/ci_16632181?nclick_check=1

Plus If i am not mistaken he was taking AP classes in HS anyways, and would graduate in 3 yrs, would he blow $50 million promised , to stay in school for ONE semester to graduate?

I think not.

I think Pat Devlin and Nick Foles are also fine prospects. Both can develop into NFL starters.
Jake Locker .. I dunno its boom or bust with him. I wouldnt go near him TBH
Christian Ponder is a 50/50 for me, but i cant deny he has some tools.
Blaine Gabbert?  the more you look at him the better he becomes.

All other prsopects are FA/ Practice squad types.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Well....

Philly and ATL look strong....They're def the teams to beat....I love comeback stories and its great to see Vick playing better than ever...I wonder if he'll keep it up and stay healthy all year??

But dont be surprised when the Saints start playing back to last season's form....Once we get Reggie Bush (really opens up the offense) and especially Pierre Thomas (most underrated RB in the NFL) back...we'll finally get back our balance from last year that made our Offense so unstoppable....

Our D is statistically having a much better year than last (minus TO's) but with Darren Sharper back in the line-up....It seems the ball just lands in his hands....

I think we avenge that gift we gave the Falcons earlier this year (we shanked a 29 yd chipshot FG in OT).....That game (Mon nite, week 16) will prob decide the South and the first round bye....I expect we'll def get them back....

Oh and dont forget to watch us bring them Cowgirls back to reality this Saintsgiving!


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, some people are sleeping on the Saints. I'm not. they still look above-average, and I can't fathom how much better they will be when they have an actual threat at RB with Reggie Bush back. it always helps to not have to throw the ball over 40 times a game


----------



## Hypnotik1

And Brees has been in a mini-slump.....although he leads the league in TD's, he's also 2nd or 3rd in the league w/ 14 INT's.....

I like our FA rookie RB Ivory....he's had a few 100+ yrd games but we havent been that consistent....We need our ground game back!


----------



## Kenickie

at the beginning of the season some people called the Saints the sleeper of the season. I wouldn't be surprised if they snuck their way there under everyone's noses. Hypnotik -- i sent you a PM, we are in the same city now! I won't be in NOLA again for awhile. Lets hang out before you head back to The City of The Dead.


----------



## Kenickie

As for the Falcons, they are for sure a team to think about well into the post season. They are having an excellent year and playing well.


----------



## Care

L O V E L I F E said:


> Just cause he'd swap numbers for rings, doesn't make Brady better (or even "as good").
> 
> If you switched coaching staffs, and kept everything else constant (throughout their respective careers), you don't think this would be a blow-out?!!!
> 
> Do you NOT WATCH THE GAMES?!!!!!
> 
> Brady's an excellent PLAYER.
> 
> Manning's a GREAT Player/Coach/Sometimes Only Decent Colts Player On The Field.
> 
> There's NO WAY that this year's Colts are still tied for first place with Brady instead of Manning.
> 
> Manning's the G.O.A.T.
> 
> Y'all bettah recognize!



No argument about the brady/manning thing, but if you're gonna play the "only decent player on the field" card then the MVP this year is Phillip Rivers for sure.

He is on course to shatter the single season yardage record by alot and his recieveing corps has been hurt worse than the colts. Jackson, floyd and gates and crayton have all had injuries or contract issues.At least manning can rely on wayne to be there.

Rivers is a leader on par with manning aswell IMO, the fact that he is #6 in the pro bowl polls right now behind guys who have teams stacked with playmakers boggles my mind.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Care said:


> *
> The MVP this year is Phillip Rivers for sure.
> 
> He is on course to shatter the single season yardage record by alot and his recieveing corps has been hurt worse than the colts.*



PREFACE:

I'm a HUGE fan of the Chargers & of Rivers.

With that said, it's AWFULLY easy for an excellent QB to pile up yardage when your team is trailing in almost every single game.

Manning's known for "choking" but he HAS won big games.

Rivers hasn't even gotten his team INTO a big enough game in which he has had a chance to choke/ not choke.

Love Rivers.

But love Manning MUCH MUCH more.


----------



## melange

it pisses me off that the the chargers got rid of LT


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I'm not too big into Rivers. one could say he hasn't choked... but then again he has. how many times has he lost in the first or second round of the AFC playoffs? losing at this early of a stage, instead of losing in the SB is much worst


----------



## phr

*nfc*

Eagles > Packers > Falcons > Giants

imo


----------



## The Liberal Media

Lions punch it in here and its 14-3 

wow.

Tom Beiber looks pissed , lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Liberal Media said:


> Lions punch it in here and its 14-3
> 
> wow.
> 
> Tom Beiber looks pissed , lol



Outscored 35-10 since then, ouch


----------



## The Liberal Media

Took the Saints and the over in this next game.
-4.5 AND 48.5

And picked Cincy/Under for later.... Even At -10 AND 43 O/U


----------



## axl blaze

phrozen said:


> Eagles > Packers > Falcons > Giants
> 
> imo



I don't agree, but since you are a true mutha lickin BOSS at predicting games this year, I find it difficult to believe my logic over yours

see? I'm a beaten man. fuck you, you Philadelphia fan you


----------



## L O V E L I F E

phrozen said:


> *
> Eagles > Packers > Falcons > Giants
> *



COMPLETELY agreed!

EXCEPT . . . you accidentally forgot to list the defending Super Bowl Champion, 16-3 last season, 8-3 this season, getting healthier as we speak.

Why, oh, why, are they not the presumptive favorite to repeat AT LEAST in the weak NFC?!

The Packers were a chic pre-season pick, and like the Saints, they started slowly, but seem to be coming on strong.

Vick is flat-out SCARY good - he can win games by himself.

The Falcons are fluff, imo - one of those teams who magically goes 12-4, but who scares no one (they certainly don't scare me).

And the Giants - I don't get why ANYONE thinks they're good - they JUST got CREAMED by lowly Dallas and then got creamed AGAIN by Philly.

They also got DESTROYED in Week Two to Indy.

Obviously, this is a "Great bad team" - they win impressively against the many medium-to-bad teams, but they simply lack the talent to play with the Super Bowl contenders.

Colts OR Jets vs. Saints OR Eagles is what I expect - any of those four match-ups would be intriguing and exciting.

LOVE this time of year!


----------



## rowland2110

L O V E L I F E said:


> COMPLETELY agreed!
> 
> EXCEPT . . . you accidentally forgot to list the defending Super Bowl Champion, 16-3 last season, 8-3 this season, getting healthier as we speak.
> 
> Why, oh, why, are they not the presumptive favorite to repeat AT LEAST in the weak NFC?!
> 
> The Packers were a chic pre-season pick, and like the Saints, they started slowly, but seem to be coming on strong.
> 
> Vick is flat-out SCARY good - he can win games by himself.
> 
> The Falcons are fluff, imo - one of those teams who magically goes 12-4, but who scares no one (they certainly don't scare me).
> 
> And the Giants - I don't get why ANYONE thinks they're good - they JUST got CREAMED by lowly Dallas and then got creamed AGAIN by Philly.
> 
> They also got DESTROYED in Week Two to Indy.
> 
> Obviously, this is a "Great bad team" - they win impressively against the many medium-to-bad teams, but they simply lack the talent to play with the Super Bowl contenders.
> 
> Colts OR Jets vs. Saints OR Eagles is what I expect - any of those four match-ups would be intriguing and exciting.
> 
> LOVE this time of year!




Im still not convinced on the Saints this year.  They have played one top team (the steelers) which they won because of the steelers SUCK that game more than them playing good.   And they have one of the easiest schedules in the NFL left and have ended up having one of the easiest schedules in the NFL this season.  They play atlanta twice and a game againts baltimore.. so a total of what...3 teams that have a chance at anything.

They will have to prove themselves in the playoffs this year.


----------



## phr

^
5th in the NFC right now, imo. Yeah, mostly because of their easy schedule and because they don't have a healthy running back. Bush just got back but he hasn't yet proved that he can live up to his potential. Nice comeback drive yesterday, but they better thank Roy Williams for that as well.

BIG NFC games this week - Packers vs Falcons and Eagles vs Bears. Looking at the remaining games, the Falcons have the easiest ride to #1 in the NFC. Let's go Packers!




> fuck you, you Philadelphia fan you


lol I know you're kidding, but, a lot of Eagles fans around our age(mid 20's I'm assuming) do not like the Steelers. I guess the fact that the "other" PA team won two recent Super Bowls rubs Eagles fans the wrong way.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I'm kinda low-key at bars when I have to watch Steelers games due to Browns/Bengals being favored on TV, but that last time Philly beat up on the Steelers in Pittsburgh's second Super Bowl season - the Eagles fans were jumping up and down in front of me and trying to grab my sacred Black Terrible Towel. you would think that they have never won in their life before that...

there is for sure a little Eastern PA VS Western PA rivalry. lets face it, they should be two different states anyways


----------



## phr

The Penguins are hated more than the Steelers are in Philly, if that's any consolation. :D


----------



## melange

phrozen said:


> Eagles > Packers > Falcons > Giants
> 
> imo



packers own that


----------



## axl blaze

the Packers are too vulnerable in the middle of the field. any team with an elite QB has ripped them apart. I expect Matt Ryan to do the same

journeyman QB Ryan Fitzpatrick has led the Bills for two straight wins... can he do it again against the Steelers at 1 o'clock? although the Steelers are susceptible to the pass, I think they win easy



rowland2110 said:


> And they have one of the easiest schedules in the NFL left and have ended up having one of the easiest schedules in the NFL this season.



although the Saints do have an easier schedule, they also play in the NFC South, which could be the second/third toughest division in pro football. even Tampa Bay "the best team in the NFC South" is sitting pretty at 7-3...


----------



## The Liberal Media

I think the Falcons are the real deal, i expect them to beat a redhot GB today.

Oakland will stomp Miami hopefully. And Vicks elusiveness should stunt the efforts of Chicago's front 7, while Jay Cuntler is manhandled by Trent Cole and Juqua Parker.

Gotta love NFL sundays, the copius amounts of Weihenstephan and Nachos helps a lot as well


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man, Sundays are a day of rest and booze and food and pro football. I do love me some college football, specially living around the biggest college in the world, but nothing gets me more excited than pro football. they are just so damned good, there is hardly any room for error

I think I am going to make chicken wings and I think I have some PBRs left over from the Michigan game debauchery... srsly, I think I heard someone yell "O-H!" still around two hours ago...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Interesting, But I dont imagine Gailey will even be around next year.....

Bills GM Buddy Nix reportedly flew to Northern California this week for an up-close look at Stanford QB Andrew Luck.
Coach Chan Gailey also gave Ryan Fitzpatrick a vote of confidence as his 2011 starter, indicating that his plan would be to sit Luck for a year if the Bills drafted him. Unfortunately, they probably won't have that opportunity after winning their last two games. Assuming the third-year sophomore declares for next year's draft, the Panthers are the current front-runners. 
Source: ESPN.com


----------



## axl blaze

anyone see that Cortland Finnegan fight? it was pretty freakin' brutal. I know he likes to get inside the WR's heads, but that was taking it a little too far


----------



## axl blaze

Loki also finds it frustrating that when the Steelers play, they play against a team and also against the refs. what's next? putting skirts on the quarterbacks?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Raiders also getting screwed by the refs, a clear challenge which was not a pickoff by the Dolphin as he didnt have control, even the TV guys said so, but the raiders didnt win the challenge.

100 flags this season, 2nd after the Lions, and yet the team is 5-5

Fords TD catch was great though, the athleticism to stay on balance was great.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Love the  way the D is going after Henne today, at this rate he wont finish the game, the downside is that you will give up the odd big pass play. But its nice to see the raiders blitz like 5 times more than they have in years past.


----------



## melange

let it be said, any team that plays in LAMBEAU, will lose


----------



## rowland2110

*Fuck Godell. Fuck the Officials.*

First off.. I would like to thank bluelight as it lets us curse.

I have NEVER EVER seen a offensive lineman get pulled down by the face mask and then GET CALLED FOR HOLDING like what happened in the steeler game. That call is one of the highest ranked bullshit calls you will ever see in your entire life.

Also james harrison gets ANOTHER roughing the passer for hitting QB, head up and square in the chest. A text book tackle called roughing the passer for the second week straight. 

The  refs single handedly  kept the bills in this game.  The bills didnt score  A SINGLE POINT without a questionable call by the officials in their drives.

Im really getting sick of this shit.

I would also like to thank the football gods that caused that receiver to drop the ball in OT for the bills.   That was not a accident.  That was Justice.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Miami should be outtasight by now, Raiders malaise has continued from the pitt game, DMC has done nothing, and the WR's ? Schilens should give his paycheks back if he doesnt want to play, i used to love the guy, but he is becoming the new Javon Walker .

Miami must have like 4 times as much yardage, its embarressing.

2 missed FG's from Miami make this game seem closer than it is.

Dammit Grad picked off, when Ford was wide open.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Denver in meltdown again.  
27 unanswered points by the Rams.And this after the thrashing by SD.

McKid has to be on borrowed time. You would think they would be a better team, given all the videotaping he does.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The tale of 2 Mcfaddens...

Sick of the sighte of Walter Mcfadden, he has been toasted all day long, surely we must have some PS player who is better. He musta given up like 175 yards  by himself.


DMC just couldnt get untracked , but its not a surprise, considering how bad the QB's have been the last couple of weeks, I mean even CJ2K only got 5 yards today, and thats with a QB who looks to be marginaly worse than what they have in Oakland, at this juncture, I would give Boller a look next week ( but it wont happen)


----------



## axl blaze

The Liberal Media said:


> McKid has to be on borrowed time. You would think they would be a better team, given all the videotaping he does.



also for letting Peyton Hillis go? he single-handedly won the Cleveland game today with 3 TDs! but what do you expect from a coach coming from the Cheatriots

and screw Commi$h GODell. I have a feeling James Harrison will be suspended for the key Baltimore Ravens game next Sunday night. he didn't do anything wrong, and I feel as if I were in his position I would go CRAZY. I have never seen a player singled out before. the Steelers play tough football, and that was a tough hit on a QB. not late, or even above the shoulders iirc

everyone has it out for the Steelers and their fans


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> also for letting Peyton Hillis go? he single-handedly won the Cleveland game today with 3 TDs! but what do you expect from a coach coming from the Cheatriots
> 
> and screw Commi$h GODell. I have a feeling James Harrison will be suspended for the key Baltimore Ravens game next Sunday night. he didn't do anything wrong, and I feel as if I were in his position I would go CRAZY. I have never seen a player singled out before. the Steelers play tough football, and that was a tough hit on a QB. not late, or even above the shoulders iirc
> 
> everyone has it out for the Steelers and their fans



I think the teams that play smash mouth football are being targeted.  It really seems like they want to turn the NFL into a high scoring type game like the Arena league, despite what the fans want.


----------



## axl blaze

yes, it is a conspiracy so that those high-scoring pretty boy QBs (Brady, Manning, Rivers, et all) can last in a season that is + 2 games


----------



## calmAnimal

flag football FTW!!!

haha just playin

im just glad our D finally woke up in the second half yesterday.  i like tuck and im glad he's stepping up, we had no real leader on the team so i hope he keeps it up.


----------



## theotherside

Well I got my wish of my Texans getting in the news! Only problem is it is for a fight instead of our shutout of the old Oilers  Andre Johnson looked like a boxer instead of a WR....lightning fast punch!


----------



## ChickenScratch

L O V E L I F E said:


> The Falcons are fluff, imo - one of those teams who magically goes 12-4, but who scares no one (they certainly don't scare me).



good, this is exactly what we want you to think.  what's it going to take for people to realize that they're the real deal?  see you on december 27th in our dome.  it'll be allsum to beat you guys in both domes this year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

phrozen said:


> Eagles > Packers > Falcons > Giants
> 
> imo



Might want to recalculate that now.


----------



## axl blaze

at least I feel a little better. I had a feeling the Falcons were the best in the NFC, and my theory has a little more substance now that they beat GB, and Chi beat Philly. I can't believe Chi are 8-3. they have looked really bad at times, but they have looked really good at times. Lovie Smith must be drastically fighting for his job


----------



## ChickenScratch

chicago has a tough schedule for the rest of the season.


----------



## GenericMind

lol @ the Andre Johnson fight.


----------



## axl blaze

some boring NFL games this week, save for Ravens/Steelers and Jets/Pats. both games should decide which team wins their division, and which team gets the Wild Card birth


----------



## The Liberal Media

Oak @ SD should be decent.

Gradkrapski is hurt, so the musical chair goes back to Jamarcus Campbell.

I cant figure Oakland out, lots of talent ( 17 first rd picks on the roster) but the coaching staff seem clueless, and no leader at QB.
Yesterday it was a winnable game, but Miami realised early on that Oakland woul d blitz often, and then they realised it was easy to burn our rookie CB(who gave up 5 grabs for 113 yards, and countless more in lack of run support) 

Come the second half you would expect the coaches to get him some safety help, but the scheme remained the same, it was pathetic. he was burned time after time.
On the offensive side, there is zero consistancy, the playcalling is abysmal, miami had the perfect RBC with Brown and Rasta Ricky, yet we had DMC going for negative yardage all day and Bush who was given a total of ONE friggin carry.

The protection was fine, the rookie LT did great, its the QB thats the problem, wildy innacurate at times, and certainly not worthy of being an NFL starter.
But a far better option than the performance that Jamarcus Campbell was against SF, and thats the problem, both are terrible.

I hope to god Al Davis gets his " let me do a plunkett and start Boller" hat on, cos he ISNT worse than the 2 clowns we have, and at least the guy can throw the bomb with better touch than these 2.

It was awful to watch yesterday, if Ford wasnt playing, and given Miami missed 2 FG, that would have been a 39-3 beatdown at home to an average team.
Start Boller this week, and for god sakes get a HC/OC with some balls and inventiveness.
David Shaw from Stanford would do, cos we have no chance at getting Harbaugh. and with the 2nd rounder draft a REAL QB.

Pat Devlin/Christian Ponder/Nick Foles.
ANYONE but that shitfest we have going on now.

However methinks senile Al will trade the farm for Carson Palmer IF the Bengals take Andrew Luck.

Rant Over


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> some boring NFL games this week, save for Ravens/Steelers and Jets/Pats. both games should decide which team wins their division, and which team gets the Wild Card birth



falcons at tampa bay should be interesting.  i have a feeling TB is going to win.


----------



## Kenickie

^^ why? TB is a very quiet 7-3 for sure


----------



## axl blaze

7-4  they just lost to the Ravens

I can't wait for the Steelers/Ravens match-up. if you don't like seeing these games than you plain just don't like watching football. or Commi$h has brain-washed you into enjoying pretty-boy flag football over OLD SCHOOL, blue collar, hard hitting football


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> ^^ why? TB is a very quiet 7-3 for sure



tampa bay has far surpassed expectations this year.

they nearly beat us at home.

they gave the ravens hell in baltimore this weekend.

i'm still not sold on the falcons being a good road team.  we have 3 road games in a row coming up, so hopefully they'll lay that concern to rest.


----------



## axl blaze

shit, the Falcons might not have to worry about being a good road team. they almost have first place in the NFC on lock...


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> shit, the Falcons might not have to worry about being a good road team. they almost have first place in the NFC on lock...



getting home field advantage would be so fucking awesome for the falcons but terrible on my liver and bank acct.

we play tampa bay, carolina and seattle on the road.  1 decent team and 2 pretty terrible teams.  if we can take 2 of 3 we should be good.


----------



## Kenickie

pfffft Panthers & Seaducks, no worries there


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> pfffft Panthers & Seaducks, no worries there



i'm not worried about the panthers, but the seattle game is the kind of game we historically lose.


----------



## alasdairm

colts 2nd in their (pretty weak) division at 6-5. they're 1-2 against the division and 2-4 on the road. their remaining schedule is pretty easy.

they're looking pretty ordinary these days - will they make it?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

colts 2nd in their (pretty weak) division at 6-5. they're 1-2 against the division and 2-4 on the road. their remaining schedule is pretty easy.

they're looking pretty ordinary these days - will they make it?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I predicted before, very early in the season that the Colts would not make it. however, this was way back when the Houston Texans looked like they had their act together, and the Titans were firing on all cylinders and Vince Young was not labeled problematic once again

now, it's very confusing because it appears as if the Jacksonville Jaguars are winning the division. I think that the Texans can turn it around and win the division, as much as I like the Jaguars I just find it difficult to believe that they will represent the AFC South instead of the Colts or the Texans

the MNF game tonight was actually entertaining at first. it was like a reunion of once-great Ohio State players - Troy Smith, Beanie Wells, Ted Ginn, and a few more

I seem to be turning into a huge San Francisco fan. I think it's great that former Heisman trophy winner Troy Smith has finally earned a starting spot, as a 5th round draft pick over the 1st round draft pick Alex Smith. Troy Smith started out hot during his first couple starts, but then slowed down (yet still winning) while defenses started to figure him out. Troy Smith has leaped over the cerebral defenses of the NFL once again this season, with lots of help from his childhood friend Ted Ginn

both Troy and Ted Ginn are so much fun to watch! I remember seeing Ginn return back numerous punts and kickoffs in Ohio Stadium, it's great for him to finally realize his elusive speed and talent at the professional level

go 49ers! it doesn't feel natural saying that yet...


----------



## ChickenScratch

osu fluff is the worst kind.


----------



## axl blaze

and then what is Tennessee? cream and jizz colored Martha Stewart cupcakes? one thinks that the only active NFL Volunteers player is still Peyton Manning...

you might hate tOSU, but fact of the matter is that the program cranks out NFL-caliber athletes left and right, non-stop. everybody said that Troy Smith was too short to play in the NFL, which is bullshit. he is the same size as Drew Brees. he absolutely lit it up last

didja even watch the game? every time Ted Ginn received a punt/kick-off he took it for at least 20 yards. I know you are just hating/trolling, but you are setting yourself up here my mang...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Vernon Gholston is really lighting it up, 
Probably averaging $1million per tackle so far in his career.

Yet, sadly thats probably an improvment on DHB


----------



## axl blaze

well... the Jets tried to reinvent Gholston into an outside linebacker. didn't quite work out. lately, he's been moved into his more familiar defensive end position and he's been doing well. you can't give up on a guy who has that much strength, I think he tied the bench press record at the NFL Combine

what about Malcom Jenkins? that dude is tearing it up for the Saints

and AJ Hawk? dizz dayum I wish he was a Steeler


----------



## ChickenScratch

solid melt axl.

i dunno jason whitten, arion foster, robert meachem, eric berry, chad clifton and dustin colquit are pretty allsum.

and we've also provided solid jackassery over the years to the NFL with the likes of jamal lewis, albert haynesworth, travis henry, dante stallworth and leonard little.  for that alone, you should be grateful.


----------



## axl blaze

shit I forgot all about Arian Foster, that's pretty tight right there though. that dude is having a BEASTLY season


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea - kubiak's offense sets up nicely for him, but he is having one hell of a season, no questioning that.  

oh, and not to say anything against osu's ability to produce NFL players, they certainly do.  i just wanted to point out the tennessee produces as well.

and i just looked up what colleges produce the most NFL players.  since 1999 osu is #3......right behind tennessee.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-footballfactories031609


----------



## ChickenScratch

oops, i was wrong.  the article says that you guys have actually produced more than any other program over the last 10 years.  i'm not sure how they came up with this list.  i didn't really read it.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but it's a double-edged sword as a tOSU fan

ya'll in the South seem to keep your players. the ballers here at tOSU (football and b-ball) leave as soon as they get some hype, so they can instantly make dat million to hook up their baby's mommas


----------



## axl blaze

this just in...

*NFL Fines 'Monday Night Football' For Helmet-To-Helmet Hit*


----------



## phr

ChickenScratch said:


> chicago has a tough schedule for the rest of the season.


Yeah they do. Looking at the remaining games, the top spot in the NFC is Atlanta's to lose/win.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Michael Vick for this season's MVP?


----------



## Kenickie

KenickerBear is meeting Hypnotik for the Falcons game today


----------



## seep

The radio station I listen to is playing the baby monkey song to keep Miami fans from jumping off the ledge.  Their is no misery like ours.


----------



## Care

Ravens vs Steelers game about to start. Should be an epic game and may decide which one of these teams is a late season contender.

Manning with four more picks today, if i were a colts fan i would be worried about where my team was headed with this type of performance in a contract year with peyton manning. If the colts dont make the playoffs peyton may see options in other teams suited to better utilize his talents. The colts ownership has tried to resign him and he has said he wants to wait until the end of the season.

Cant wait to see who gets the top seeds and who misses the playoffs, its anyones game at this point.


----------



## Kenickie

congrats atlanta


hypnotik is allsum.


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^^

Yea had a great time with you guys!

Woulda been better had Tampa won Was a great game tho!

But most important the Saints pulled it out....Gotta keep pace with dem dirty birds!!


----------



## rowland2110

Ben got punched in the nose and TE health miller gotta concussion on an illegal hit.

No flags on either play.

And people wonder why Steeler fans are complaining about the officiating.   This has been the last 3 games for the Steelers and they have won despite it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Great play by Troy to set up the winning TD.  Flacco was saying prior to tonight that he/they would keying off "Troy's hair" to keep him in check for his playmaking.  I guess they forgot about him on the strip/sack.   


Hmmm......watching SportsCenter.  Horrible penalty call on Suh vs Bears.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Drinks on Roethlisberger!


----------



## rowland2110

For those of you who missed the steelers/ravens
 game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22pc02mcHy0

Warning:  The content in the video above is absolutely sickening. Heath miller could have DIED on that hit. 

Only 2 of the MANY personal fouls missed by the officials tonight.  I actually threw up after this game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

10 and 2, rise the fuck up Falcons.  great game yesterday.  matt ryan finally pulled his head out of his ass and showed outstanding poise in the 4th quarter.  i knew this was gonna be a tough one, just glad we pulled it out.

looking forward to the game tonight.  the pats are fucking sick.


----------



## Care

Ya that heath miller hit was on par with the merriweather hit earlier this year, maybe even worse..... no penalty.

He'll be getting a 50000$ fine most likely.


----------



## axl blaze

wow! the reason I am so infatuated with the game of football is because of defense! cold-weather, hard-hitting, blood-infused - defense! that's why I consider myself blessed to be a Steelers fan (a team that has throughout the years solidified their perpetual tagging of the hardest hitting team in the NFL)! and because of these aforementioned facts, this is the reason I get so into Pittsburgh's rivalry games against the Baltimore Ravens! even when the teams are playing one another in October, the games are brutal and have a playoff vibe attached to their broken bones and bloodied noses. needless to say, despite the game being low-scoring, I sported a half-boner for the entirety of the game

although Big Ben might not be as commercially accessible and as aesthetic as other top-tier QBs like Tom Lady, Peyton Manning, and Phillip Rivers - Roethlisberger is my favorite QB because he plays with the most grit and heart. he has the size and the strength of an Ohio country boy, and while he does hold on to the ball too long and then in turn takes many sacks - he pulls out the win when it counts most (4th quarter, playoffs, SuperBowl) a la John Elway

last night was no exception. not many other QBs I listed above would be playing as well as Big Ben did with a broken nose, lightly fractured foot, and with an O-line as absurdly bad and makeshift as his O-line

Baltimore did a phenomenal job at keying and watching what Troy Polamalu was doing, except for one play. and that's all the Steelers needed, was one amazingly athletic play, to turn the tide of the game. as much as I despise Baltimore, they most certainly command my respect. they are a great team, and I am happy that they represent all that is notorious about the AFC North - a conference that is year-in and year-out one of the best in all of the NFL

the Steelers, after losing to three great teams in Baltimore, New England, and New Orleans, needed a key victory to build confidence into the post-season. this Baltimore victory did as much, even to the point where my homie LOVELIFE is toasting Big Ben


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> Roethlisberger is my favorite QB because he plays with the most grit and heart. he has the size and the strength of an Ohio country boy



there has to be an awesome joke somewhere in there.


----------



## alasdairm

i am delighted to see the 3rd best defence in the league give up 31 points (so far) while the worst defence in the league holds the jets to 3 points...

alasdair


----------



## Scoliosis

watch the Ravens win the Bowl or something different.  here I sit, comfy on my final dose of oxycodone (at daily max of 240mg) as of 11pm EST and flipping channels while Brady walks over NY.


----------



## axl blaze

Ravens win the Super Bowl? I hate to break it to you, but the Jets and the Ravens will lose in the playoffs against the Pittsburgh Steelers. I respect New York and Baltimore immensely, as they play football how it is meant to be played - hard hitting, good RBs, immaculate defenses, and better-than-average QBs. however, that type of smash mouth football style is owned by the Steelers. while the Jets and the Ravens will beat any other AFC team, save for New England, they will lose to Pittsburgh

why, you ask? because you can't out-Pittsburgh Steelers the Pittsburgh Steelers. just look at how the Ravens failed (again) against Big Ben last night. he has beaten the Ravens an astonishing 6 times. in the Big Ben Era, the only time the Ravens have won was when Big Ben wasn't starting, or when he was seriously injured. and the Jets? please. the Patriots are proving that Darelle "Revis Island" Revis is the most overrated CB this year, and that Sanchez is going to unanimously fall into a sophomore slump. sure, Sanchize will ride the team to the 5th seed, but the team will go down via his arm sometime in the playoffs. you heard it here first

AFC Championship Game should be Steelers at Patriots. as much as I hate to foretell the Pats winning, their dink-and-dunk offense is specially designed to find the holes in the "zone defense" bubbles that the Steelers provide in their defense as vulnerable spots

and to think, the media was hyping this Jets/Pats game all week. even trying to prove a point that this annual two-game rivalry was on par with the immortal brutality of the rivalry provided by the annual two-game Ravens/Steelers

please, East Coast-based-and-biased media! the NY Jets have beat the Pats, what, one time out of the last nine?!

if you're a tried and true, hardened, and throwback fan of the NFL and gloriously hard hits, the Ravens/Steelers game is tenfold more exciting than some Jets team that is haphazardly led by some guy who looks like Adrian Grenier's stunt double


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Ya that heath miller hit was on par with the merriweather hit earlier this year, maybe even worse..... no penalty.
> 
> He'll be getting a 50000$ fine most likely.



$40k


10% discount because Miller walked off the field on his own.


----------



## johanneschimpo

If $50,000 goes down to $40,000, thats a 20% discount.



nbd js.


----------



## alasdairm

Scoliosis said:


> watch the Ravens win the Bowl or something different.


i'm going to go with 'something different'.



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Pats looked damn good. I like Rex Ryan, but I'm not a fan of those "jokey" personalities. I don't want my surgeon, airplane pilot, or head football coach to be a jokester. Ryan is a funny guy, who makes fun of himself (for usually being fat), and the other team. a good football coach doesn't sit around and make jokes, a good football coach is dour, and cerebral. see: Bill Belicheck (as much as it pains me to say it)

I'm just airing my grievances. the fact that the NY Jets most coveted sophomore QB could only score what, 3 points, against one of the league's worst secondary units is bad and scary. those interceptions Sanchez threw were just mind-numbing

for the AFC, it is going to come down to the Steelers and the Pats. anything can happen (read: injuries) in the month of December. but I doubt it. Pittsburgh and New England are cold weather football teams who excel in the month of December. I really like the way these two teams are playing football right now, and I think that they are the obvious class of the AFC


----------



## Scoliosis

but really ... Steelers will always be my pick.   True That.


----------



## axl blaze

the Steelers are tough enough to beat any team, but it will still be difficult for them to best the Pats in the AFC


----------



## Wyld 4 X

johanneschimpo said:


> If $50,000 goes down to $40,000, thats a 20% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> nbd js.



Thanks math nazi.


----------



## axl blaze

the Cheatriots are at it again



> FOXBOROUGH, Mass. (AP) The NFL has suspended New England Patriots linebacker Brandon Spikes four games without pay for violating the league's policy on performance-enhancing substances.
> 
> Spikes, the team's second leading tackler, will miss the rest of the regular season, starting Sunday at the Chicago Bears. The rookie drafted in the second round from Florida will be eligible to rejoin the active roster after the finale at home against Miami, and would be eligible for the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...10/Brandon.Spikes.ap/index.html#ixzz17n3P9dHR








he looks roided out of his mind!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^The Cheatriots and the Gaytors, lol. 


It is my opinion that athletes should be allowed to use steroids with doctor supervision. At the very least, they should be allowed to use them when coming off of a major injury. I'm probably way in the minority with that opinion.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

axl blaze said:


> Pats looked damn good. I like Rex Ryan, but I'm not a fan of those "jokey" personalities. I don't want my surgeon, airplane pilot, or head football coach to be a jokester.



Dude you totally watch too much SportsNation, I know because I do too.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha! you totally called me out, mang!

but truth of the matter, I do love me some Collin Cowherd. he's witty, entertaining, and perhaps the anti-thesis of Skip Bayless (what's not to love about that?)

I did kind of paraphrase Cowherd's hour long rant on people in power who joke too much, but what he said is very true

but I also believe that one's coaching style - either as insidiously ingeniously evil as Bill Belicheck, or as light-hearted and player-oriented as Rex Ryan, works best and without scrutiny when the coaches are WINNING. everything is great about everything (mostly, unless you're a Steelers fan) when the group is winning. when losing, the media and us lowly arm-chair Quarter Backs, put everything in a magnifying glass


----------



## The Liberal Media

Some decent matchups today, Oakland at Jax is a big one for us, need a win , and for San Diego to beat a Cassell-less KC, and the division tightens up a fair bit.

New England should beat Chicago, but then again I thought Philly would have won at Soldier Field.

Love this time of year when the weather takes a turn, and the playoff race heats up. Chicago is supposed to be about 20 degrees at kickoff. 

Stat of the day ...

"Chicago’s defense has been a sieve on passes of 10 yards or fewer in cold weather over the past three seasons, as it has allowed a 67.2 completion percentage, six touchdowns, and a first down every 3.3 attempts. Tom Brady is actually BETTER on passes of 10 yards or fewer in cold-weather games (129.2 passer rating and averaging a touchdown every 9.8 attempts) than he is when the temperature exceeds 30 degrees (106.0 passer rating, a touchdown every 23.3 attempts)."

Shame that there are not more saturday games this season, used to love it when the college season was over and NFL used to have 2 games on Saturdays.


----------



## axl blaze

I think that the Bears have a big chance at the upset today

and overall, well-said TLM. I am starting to like the cut of your jib. it's nice to finally have a Left Coast perspective here in my forum. you're a very welcome addition


----------



## The Liberal Media

Thanks Axl 

Darren McFadden WOW, Just the start we needed. 

Love what Cable has done with the o line in the last month or so, when you consider that we are starting a rookie LT who was playing division II last year , that says it all.

Imagine what this offense would be like with Oakland drafting another solid Oline guy in round 2 next years draft. It would be flat out scary.
Speed everywhere you look. apart from Bush, Miller and the FB , every skill position on Oaklands offense ran a 4.38 or faster at the combine.


----------



## calmAnimal

giants game postponed till monday night cuz of this craziness


----------



## The Liberal Media

Went out to get beers and missed 3 td's !!!! 
I hate it when that happens, and now we fumble the KO return.

I am jinxing  Oakland


----------



## The Liberal Media

How the Fux is that a TD? Oakland screwed by the Zebras again. !!!!


----------



## animal_cookie

calmAnimal said:


> giants game postponed till monday night cuz of this craziness



lol, wow.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ok its Bollertime !!!!

Now we are gonna roll !!!:D


----------



## The Liberal Media

In defense of Kyle Boller, if i was nailing Carrie Prejean I probably wouldnt have much time to think about trivial stuff like playbooks and mechanics and footwork.


----------



## The Liberal Media

What an awesome game.
Once again our cheapskating  on the roster at QB lets us down( about the 4th game we have lost this year cos of that)

Jamarcus Campbell has zero pocket presence, shame, I bet  Al rolls the dice on draft day and makes  a move for Carson Palmer.

Given his wood for USC players, I wouldnt count it out. This was a winnable game, and lots of pieces are there ( Mcfadden 209 yards 3 td's) but we need a friggin QB !!!!!!!

So fustrating as this is a team that can win.

Swept the Chargers this year
Beat Denver 
Beat KC
Undefeated in the AFC West.

Give us a decent QB Al !!!!!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Windchill 9 degrees in Chicago.

Love the NFL


----------



## GenericMind

BILLS WON THEYRE GOING TO THE BOWL BABY!!!!!!!!


Actually I wanted them to lose so we can still get a good draft pick.


----------



## The Liberal Media

For all these plebs like LOVELIFE who think Manning is the best QB in the NFL, try getting a DVD of this game.
And then watch it ....

369 yards in a blizzard? you must be kidding me
Brady is the best QB in the NFL by a country Mile, and its not even friggin close....

Its so amazing that he does it with a bunch of scrubs at RB.

Watch a DVD of the first half, he put on a masterclass, and im not even a Pats fan. 
But I can sense greatness when i see it.


----------



## seep

Nolan Carroll is the governor's son (true). I think Florida should activate the army and erase East Rutherford from existence--along with Secaucus and Bayonne and all that shit. This cannot go unpunished.

I mean how did Carroll  leave the stadium without fighting Sal Alosi? Shit doesn't make sense.


----------



## slownerveaction

Watched the Chargers stomp the Chiefs today - seats on the visitor's side, glaring sun the whole time but a heck of a show.  Everything is so much more real than it looks on TV!


----------



## L O V E L I F E

The Liberal Media said:


> *
> For all these plebs like LOVELIFE who think Manning is the best QB in the NFL, try getting a DVD of this game.
> 
> And then watch it ....
> 
> 369 yards in a blizzard? you must be kidding me
> 
> Brady is the best QB in the NFL by a country Mile, and its not even friggin close....
> 
> Its so amazing that he does it with a bunch of scrubs at RB.
> 
> Watch a DVD of the first half, he put on a masterclass, and im not even a Pats fan.
> 
> But I can sense greatness when i see it.*



MANNING IS THE COLTS COACH, in ADDITION to being the best QB of all time by virtually every measurable stat (except, admittedly, rings).

Brady, on the other hand, while he IS excellent, was VERY mediocre for the entire first half of this season, and has, for the better part of their overlapping careers, had a better supporting cast than has Manning.

And, oh yeah - instead off being the de facto head coach, he has the ridiculous advantage of getting to play under the greatest coach of our generation, who also happens to cheat.

If, hypothetically, Manning had an in-his-prime Randy Moss, had the greatest coach in the game, had superior talent surrounding him, and on top of all of that, had the benefit of a not only a genius coach, but one who CHEATED - how many TD's do you think they would have hooked up for in 2007?

40?

A million?

Manning is better than Brady is at just about every facet of the game.

It's painfully obvious - PLUS, his Football IQ is UNPARALLELED.

There's NO WAY the Colts would be over .500 this year with Brady, a decent-at-best coach, and a bunch of World Football League teammates.

NO WAY.





*****************************


----------



## The Liberal Media

I can see your POV Lovelife, ( ps i didnt mean anything derogatory when using the word pleb, apologies), I just cant understand when people use the system QB argument for brady, Montana and Young were both system guys, yet they managed the system to perfection, and Montana was never excluded from any GOAT discussion due to this, Montana had Rice , just like Brady had Moss ... Brady is doing the same, and he is doing it perfectly.

I would have him as the leagues MVP at the moment, with his only serious competition being Vick and Possibly Matt Ryan.

NFL and draft expert Rich Gosslein says it best, so I dont buy that supporting cast argument either ...

"Tom Brady will be the NFL MVP. What he did in 2007 when he won his first NFL MVP award was prolific, throwing for an NFL-record 50 touchdowns. What he's doing this season is perfect. He lacks both a top-shelf running back and the elite downfield receiver, and his defense is young and struggling (ranking 31st in the NFL). So Brady has no margin for error. He cannot make any mistakes that could cost his Patriots games. And he hasn't. Brady has committed turnovers in only two of New England's 13 games, and the Patriots sit atop the AFC with a 11-2 record."

Last 8 games 

19td's... Zero interceptions !!!


----------



## atri

ugly win for the bucs but ill take it. im just glad we wont have a losing season this year, hell of an improvement from last year, way more than i expected. if we were to lose out, id still consider this year a success for me bucs arr.


----------



## Wolfy90

Damn raiders game was great shame we lost. looks like an 8-8 season.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wolfy90 said:


> Damn raiders game was great shame we lost. looks like an 8-8 season.



Still think we can win out , Denver is a mess, Indy are not great on the road. and KC may still have Croyle at QB by week 17, and he is useless.

The problem is that SD will win out as well and 10-6 would win the divison for them, if they drop one game  we would take the division by virtue of having swept them this year 

Yesterday was a killer, no team in the NFL should have 476 yards, 31 points and a 10 point HT lead , and manage to lose.

The 3 missed FG's and subsequent loss in Arizona might turn out to be HUGE !!


----------



## axl blaze

I think Peyton Manning is one of the best QBs to play the game. the reason why Manning is throwing to other team so much is because his once PERFECT offensive line is banged up, and they are not giving him any time. a QB like Peyton, with such high football IQ, needs to see the field open up to make decisions

some QBs can get away with having very bad offensive linemen. for example, Big Ben throughout his entire NFL career and even Jay Cutler's pretty good season this year

Brady is good, but he is not much of an athlete. however, he is a smart QB who benefits from a genius coaching staff. all Brady has to do is sit while his receivers find the perfect vulnerability in the usual zone defense of the opponent

Peyton is truly on a higher plane than Brady, although it is crazy to consider Brady as to anything like a slouch


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> I think Peyton Manning is one of the best QBs to play the game. the reason why Manning is throwing to other team so much is because his once PERFECT offensive line is banged up, and they are not giving him any time. a QB like Peyton, with such high football IQ, needs to see the field open up to make decisions
> 
> some QBs can get away with having very bad offensive linemen. for example, Big Ben throughout his entire NFL career and even Jay Cutler's pretty good season this year
> 
> Brady is good, but he is not much of an athlete. however, he is a smart QB who benefits from a genius coaching staff. all Brady has to do is sit while his receivers find the perfect vulnerability in the usual zone defense of the opponent
> 
> Peyton is truly on a higher plane than Brady, although it is crazy to consider Brady as to anything like a slouch





All good arguments but how can you argue with 19 td's zero picks in the last 8 games.
With a 31st ranked d,( putting added pressure on the offense)

And no other pro bowler on the offense to help Brady out....

Danny Woodhead ? Green-Ellis ??
both these guys were not even Drafted !!!

Sorry but i respectfully disagree.....What Brady is doing with that offense is way above what Manning is doing with his.


For an NFL team to have the 31st ranked defense, and still be 11-2 tells you all you need to know about Tom Brady.
Tom's better, and this is coming from a neutral.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm totally neutral too

Brady might be better due to SB wins, but I would also say the rest of his team has contributed GREATLY to his successes. when have the Colts ever had a good defense? they did have Mike Doss and Sanders playing safety at the same time, once, but they both were irreverent due to injuries. most of the time, the Colts run game is laughable at best

and I think this Patriots D is bad argument should be thrown out the window. sure, they sucked at first, but now they are pretty good. the unit as a whole is improving every game. sure, it is rookie-laden, but most of these guys were studs in big-name colleges. the Pats defensive unit actually reminds me of the defensive units of the Pats in their first SB season, a lot of lesser known guys who got it together and started playing good team defense

if one would transplant Peyton Manning in a team like... the Pittsburgh Steelers, isn't it scary to think about how many rings the Steelers would have had?

I can't argue with Brady's stats this year. it would be foolish to say that Manning > Brady, when *only taking in account this year*. Brady is MVP status while Manning has been throwing Pick 6s all over the place

overall, I would say that Manning is more skilled than Brady. when I watch Manning, I watch a magickal QB play the game truly like never before. he has taken no-name players into superstardom, when they become his WRs

sure, Brady did this to the likes of Deon Branch and now even Randy Moss (lol), but these guys were at least decent even without Brady (Moss doesn't count right now because Tenn is a mess with their QB). Brady's WRs may not be superb, but they are not anywhere close to bad

they're both elite QBs. I would still take Big Ben over them any day


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> they're both elite QBs. I would still take Big Ben over them any day



Given Matt Ryan is only 25  I would take him over both!  Sam Bradford looks great as well.

Ryan,Bradford,Flacco, Stafford, a great set of young guys for the NFL. Will be great to see how thier careers pan out.

And next year we get Andrew Luck.

And in 2012 Robert Griffin !!


----------



## axl blaze

I am a HUGE Matt Ryan fan. I've probably said this millions of times, but when I had a band in Boston (he was at BC), he saw a couple shows. such a nice, down to Earth guy

they don't call him Matt Ice because he is very kewl under pressure 

think Carolina will take Andrew Luck, and kick Jimmy "the Pickle" Klausen to the curb? I hope so


----------



## The Liberal Media

Luck said initially he wants to get his degree, but his last inteview he said he is taking 19 units next semester, and he is 1.5 yrs from graduating.

The only way he will graduate if he stays in school is if he becomes a senior ( in 2 years) as Stanford deesnt run a summer school.

( so we can rule out  the possibility of him leaving next year, as when you declare after xmas, you leave school and start to prep for the draft)

This leads me to think that he wont stay in school, and will declare after the Orange Bowl, he alreay said he will sit down with his dad and talk about it.

90% he will declare. IMHO


----------



## axl blaze

damn, you fans are so lucky to get a guy that good for so long. as an Ohio State fan, these guys want to go and make that pro money ASAP (and I can't really hate on them for it, who's to say I wouldn't do the same thing?)


----------



## Wolfy90

Michael vick is still the only QB I'd acutally pay to see play.


----------



## atri

i like matt ryan too. hes doing a hell of a job in atl. i think josh freeman is going to turn out to be an elite QB in a couple years. just wait


----------



## axl blaze

dude Josh Freeman is a pleasant surprise. first, it was difficult for myself and probably the majority of NFL fans to truly buy him. but he is a big QB with a cannon arm, and looks like a younger Big Ben. it's hard not to take him seriously when he wins every week. I see nothing but positive vibes for the future of Tampa Bay, their record is more impressive in a notoriously difficult NFC South

I really think that Josh Freeman should study some tapes of Big Ben. he could learn a lot from him. the Bucs are lucky to have him


----------



## grimble crumble

Wolfy90 said:


> Damn raiders game was great shame we lost. looks like an 8-8 season.



heartbreaker. such a shame to because weve been dominating division opponents. ehh just got to hope KC loses every game now lol


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

everyone was jumping on Manning for getting something like 11 interceptions in 3 games, but if you look at the other side of it he was also getting about 8 TDs during that stretch as well.
He's being asked to carry that team, which is probably worse than the Bills or Lions if they didn't have Manning, completely single-handedly and it's just not possible to beat a 55 man roster with 1 guy every damn time he plays, even though apparently it IS possible to beat a 55 man roster with 1 guy MOST of the time.


----------



## axl blaze

Manning is still the best in the biz, it's just injuries have plagued the Colts. normally, his O-line is so great at protecting him, but not when they have guys starting that shouldn't be on the field. despite Peyton elevating the receivers that he plays with to inane levels, he is finally stuck with some guys that can't even springboard off his immense talent

it's rather unusual seeing Peyton drop so many Pick 6s, but despite this he still puts up some pretty good overall passing yards. a QB of such phenomenal talent of Peyton is allowed to have an average year. Tom Brady has had them early in his career, and he also has contributed to a not as good season for the Pats by being injured...


----------



## axl blaze

NY Jets Coach Rex Ryan has reported to the media that he will in fact bench starting QB Mark Sanchez if he has another poor showing against the Pittsburgh Steelers

this Jets/Steelers will be an interesting game because Jets WR Santonio Holmes will be visiting his team of old, the Pittsburgh Steelers. I still mourn my team dropping Holmes, but the fact of the matter is he just got in too many legal troubles with pot along with too many failed drug tests for pot. I love blazing as much as the next BLer, but c'mon man. you have to be more intelligent about your illicit activity when you are an athlete that gets paid to that extent

anybody think that the NY Jets stand a chance against the Steelers? both are great defensive teams, and while the Steelers have been experiencing some offensive woes - their troubles aren't even a fraction to the troubles of the NY Jets

I see Sanchez to continue struggling against an above-average Steelers D (a couple INTs). Big Ben will probably throw an INT just because the cornerbacks of the Jets are that talented. I see this game being a defensive struggle

however, I think Pitt will have a slight lead throughout the entire game. and although the score will be close through it all, I think Pitt ends up winning by 10 or so


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pitt will kill the Jets. The downside to Rex Ryan's style of coaching is that when you start losing, you lose all confidence and the ability to grind it out. That, and Sanchez sucks as a QB.

People think I am crazy for saying I would take Henne over him, but I really would. Henne is inconsistent game to game as a young QB, but has the character to come off of a horrible showing and throw for 300 yards the next week. Sanchez loses all confidence after a bad game and will suck for weeks. That kind of character won't cut it in the NFL. Both QB's are likely to be replaced at some point, but if I had to bet money on one growing into a successful QB, it would be Henne. 

Anyways, I hope the Jets fall apart these last three games of the season and the Dolphins win out. Miami plays Buffalo and Detroit these next two weeks, which should be easy wins. On the other hand, they play New England in the last game of the season, which is a must win game for any chance at making the playoffs in the AFC. Either way, if the Dolphins go 10-6 and do not make the playoffs, then at least the team can say it did almost everything it could.

They will fire their offensive coordinator, Dan Henning, after the season however. Dude's offense is too antiquated.


----------



## axl blaze

if this was the beginning of the season, I would think you are crazy for saying Henne > Sanchez. but after watching the last half of this season unfold, I am buying what you are selling. at least Henne can put up 300 yard games, I just don't think Sanchez has ever done that against a good defense

however, both Henne and Sanchez looked really bad during last week's game. I mean, this was probably the two worst QB showings in one game that I've ever seen myself

the Dolphins might be able to beat the Pats on the last week of the regular season... if the Pats already have the number one seed locked up. sad news for you is that I doubt that they will have that number one seed locked into place, because I'm hopeful that the probable number 2 seed in the Steelers won't lose until the playoffs

this is a tough year for the AFC, to make the playoffs that is


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm actually surprised you agree with me now about Henne. You know, considering he went to Michigan and all and you probably can't help but wish him failure.

I feel the same way about all of Florida's former players. Fortunately, neither Michigan nor Florida has much success at putting great players in the NFL, while Miami and Ohio State are the best in the business. Even in Miami's down year, there are 2 first round picks and two second round quality talents on this team.


----------



## rowland2110

Steelers should beat the Jets but i am still a bit concerned about the steelers offense. I take comfort in knowing the Jets have been going down hill.

Steelers have a good chance to clinch the division this week i believe.  The saints should give the RAvens a rough time.  Steelers are win and in as far as the playoffs go this week, i believe.


----------



## ChickenScratch

looks like Polamalu is out for the game.

i still think the steelers will beat their ass.

did anybody see the rapelisburger interview last night?  homeboy's nose is fucking funny.

GO FALCONS!  i'm a bit concerned about this game with the seabirds, not gonna lie.


----------



## cattledecapitation

lol don't be concerned - even a healthy Seahawks team couldn't beat the Falcons 

Turner is going to run all over our injured D-line


----------



## ChickenScratch

cattledecapitation said:


> lol don't be concerned - even a healthy Seahawks team couldn't beat the Falcons
> 
> Turner is going to run all over our injured D-line



you guys are good at home and we suck donkey balls on the road.

but, we'll see.  

i think snelling is coming back for this game so that'll be good for us.


----------



## Kenickie

seriously man? seaducks have a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## cattledecapitation

Pretty much. If we hold Atlanta under 40 points, it will be a miracle. Roddy White will probably get 200 yards... I fucking hate our secondary.


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ nice name bro, goatwhore is better, and acid bath better than that.

but i doubt seaducks will be able to hold atlanta to 40 points, i imagine it will be a 50+ game.


----------



## cattledecapitation

thx, I love all three bands that you mentioned.

I'm actually benching Dree Brees for the first time this year because I have Matt Ryan and I know he's going to have a huge game. I just hope the coach doesn't bench him in the second half lol.


----------



## ChickenScratch

kenickie, remember that time you said we were gonna blow out tampa bay?  that was pretty funny.

let me lay out some facts for you:

- we have a terrible run defense
- we control the clock, we're not a big play team and we don't score a lot of points
- this is the 3rd game in a 3 game road trip, which is a recipe for disaster for this team.
- seattle still has a shot at the playoffs, they have to win this game

i feel like we'll probably win, but it's going to be closer than you think.  and we're not going to throw up 40, much less 50 points on the seadonkeys.

signed,

bitter and disgruntled falcons fan


----------



## Kenickie

i dont know man, the way the seaducks flip flop every other game..

win: 22-10 v Cardinals

lose: 33-3 v Raiders

lose : 41-7 v Giants

if the falcons lose to the seaducks they will probably lose to my saints and ta ta to y'all. so you better win this game bro


----------



## ChickenScratch

i was gonna ask if you're an aints or falcons fan.  you can't really be both.

i hate the aints with every fiber of my being.

if we win the seasnakes game, home field advantage = not yours.


----------



## axl blaze

it will be an ass-whoppin', but 50 plus points just ain't gonna happen

that's sad news about Troy Paw-and-Maul-U not playing due to injuries. he's such a huge part of this team, and his absence last year was a big reason to Pittsburgh missing the playoffs

so many players are injured for the Steelers. I just hope that they can get it together soon!


----------



## calmAnimal

BIG game for us this weekend.  i'd like to hear some unbiased opions on the giants vs the eagles game?


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

I'm truly surprised at how well the Raiders are doing since these last few years. Hopefully they can keep it in the right direction and step it up these next few games, although that was a tough loss versus the Jaguars last Sunday.


----------



## alasdairm

calmAnimal said:


> BIG game for us this weekend.  i'd like to hear some unbiased opions on the giants vs the eagles game?


it's an important game for both teams but the eagles seem to have new york's number this season. new york has a great ground game but the eagles have stopped them in the recent past.

the giants passing offense is up and down. contrast that with the combined forces of vick, jackson, mccoy, ,maclin & avant. i doubt even the solid new york pass defense can contain that.

eagles win.

alasdair


----------



## grimble crumble

eagles>giants


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but that Raiders VS Jags game was one of the most entertaining games of the year. towards the end, it was touchdown after touchdown

re: Giants/Eagles. the G-men are lucky to have a BIG and FAST defensive front, that usually makes opposing QBs go home and cry to their mommas. if the Giants, like the Chicago Bears against Vick, can contain him then they have a great chance of winning. however, talking about containing Vick and actually containing him are two very different stories...


----------



## 23536

I'm convinced that "Woody" is Randy Moss

http://www.1045thezone.com/FlashPlayer/default.asp?SPID=23300&ID=2058945

that's the funniest shit I've heard all week


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> I'm convinced that "Woody" is Randy Moss
> 
> http://www.1045thezone.com/FlashPlayer/default.asp?SPID=23300&ID=2058945
> 
> that's the funniest shit I've heard all week



Holy shit. And I thought my name was a pain in the ass to type out for some people.


----------



## calmAnimal

LOL^ 

yeah i hear what you guys are saying about the gmen and vick, but of course im going to kindly disagree.  

anyways  it should be a good game either way!


----------



## The Liberal Media

ThizzMon$teR said:


> I'm truly surprised at how well the Raiders are doing since these last few years. Hopefully they can keep it in the right direction and step it up these next few games, although that was a tough loss versus the Jaguars last Sunday.



Reports that Tebow will start for the Donkeys today.

Oakland D might be the best FF start of the week.

KC Losing to StL.  

Oakland wins today, KC loses today, SD loses one of thier last two games, and Oakland beats Indy next week and KC in week 17.

Oakland makes the playoffs .

Simple


----------



## undead

LOL sorry axl... you're my boy and all, but watching the Jets run back the opening kick off against the Steelers made me so happy! :D

It made me forget for a second that we just lost to the fucking Bengals!


----------



## Kenickie

hey CS fuck ya, I'm a NOLA girl first and foremost, black and gold soul with that fresh new orleans fitted

I slept through the game but I hear they played well and lost by 6 anyway


----------



## phr

Vick for MVP. 




That is all.


----------



## MD Specialist

Fuck! Why did I turn off the Philly game! 

What a comeback


----------



## rowland2110

phrozen said:


> Vick for MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



Refs helped ALOT

AS they did the Jets by missing 2 PI penalties on the Jets on passes that would have been touchdowns for the steelers.


----------



## calmAnimal

fuck football.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> hey CS fuck ya, I'm a NOLA girl first and foremost, black and gold soul with that fresh new orleans fitted
> 
> I slept through the game but I hear they played well and lost by 6 anyway



Same here.....Did we let our boys down?? 

Doesnt matter though.....I think we take the Falcons in ATL. But there's no freaking way I see the Panthers beating the Dirty Birds in the last week.

Its essentially what we need to take the division....But dont see it happening...

Doesnt matter though as we'll most likely take the 5 seed and face whatever team comes out of the disgraceful NFC West.....We'll see ATL in the Divisional round again....


----------



## Pander Bear

yes, atlantas future is so bright i need my shades!


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^^^

LMAO....Nice one!!!!!! 

Im texting you now...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

rowland2110 said:


> AS they did the Jets by missing 2 PI penalties on the Jets on passes that would have been touchdowns for the steelers.



The one with 30some seconds left (to Sanders I believe) for sure.  Jets DB had a hand full of jersey.  But....missing Polamalu really, really hurt.  I'm not going to say he would have stopped Sanchez on that bootleg for the go-ahead TD but I think just his presence on the field would have changed that particular play call.


----------



## melange

looks like mcnabb just lost his job HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Wolfy90

This late in the seaosn oakland has a slim chance at making the playoffs, win out and we might be in lol


----------



## Wolfy90

melange said:


> looks like mcnabb just lost his job HAHAHAHAHAHHA



lul.

Sexy Rexxy took his job and produced better than him lol.

I bet you hes a viking next year. McNabb that is.


----------



## 23536

Rex Ryan foot fetish scandal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uc12hTXRv4


----------



## Pander Bear

lol-- if its on deadspin, its probably true. God I'm glad I wasn't born a jets fan.


----------



## cattledecapitation

I still don't think Vick should win the MVP. Brady has better numbers in more games with worse receivers/running backs.


----------



## axl blaze

the Commi$h's huge boner for Brady will allow for him to win the MVP, no doubt

if I were a Jets fan (do we have any here on BL?) I wouldn't care about the Rex Ryan foot fetish video. shit, they are something like married for 30 years. if I'm still making videos like that with my wife - I would be happy that there is at least some fire going on between us two


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

It's just ridiculous the type of drama that surrounds the Jets ever since Rex Ryan's arrival in NY. It's literally unpredictable. I wonder if Rex has found a coaching job for  long long time, what with all his wins and all his drama, it's a tabloid editor's dream.
The force of his personality has already completely changed the environment there, remember the "man-genius"? That was quite a stretch, and I never thought the nickname was well-deserved, but his time coaching that club looks positively puritan in comparison. 
I'm kinda a Jets fan because their sports talk shows are on my cable TV. I am a Dallas Cowboys fan first and formost, and a NY Sports fan second. 
I can't believe how hard the Cowboys players are trying now that their wins aren't doing anything but giving them lower quality draft picks. 
Was Wade really that bad, or was it that all the players were purposely not playing hard for him?
I find it hard that this win streak is due soley because of Garrett's schemes.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm certainly grateful for the Steelers' early bye week this week.


----------



## axl blaze

defense is looking solid, eh? I know it was only Jimmy "the Pickle" Claussen, but holding an NFL QB to 76 yards passing is a feat. specially for the Steelers, whose pass defense might be the only chink in their defensive armor. specially when Troy Pawandmaulu ain't in, either

Steelers CB Bryant McFadden finally showed us some recent athletic talent via his mad interception in the 2nd Half. if our CBs continue to keep it up, and then Troy returns, we might finally be able to take down the Pats in the AFC Championship


----------



## 23536

Infuriating article in the Miami Herald on Rex Ryan's personal life:

http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/12/26/1988470/take-sparano-over-jets-ryan-any.html



> I don't know exactly where that morality line is drawn and I haven't the credentials to draw it. But I know, if the allegations are true, trading one's wife in group sex is way, way, way over that line.
> 
> That is aberrant. That is a betrayal of vows. It is a departure from God's supernatural plan for natural man.



The author is a Dolphins columnist whom I've respected for 15 years.  I think he's gone off the deep end with this one. I suddenly hope the Jets win the superbowl.

and ps: consensual acts do not break vows. Vows are broken when one person deceives, betrays, or otherwise forsakes the other.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Nobody in Miami has any respect for Armando. He is a douche.


----------



## grimble crumble

c'mon raiderrrrs


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> the Commi$h's huge boner for Brady will allow for him to win the MVP, no doubt


the commissioner doesn't choose the winner so i'm not sure what you mean?

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Brady's been flawless again today.
Just broke the NFL record of 309 passes without an Interception.

"His last interception came on Oct. 17 on a *Hail Mary *into the end zone on the final play of regulation against the Baltimore Ravens"

Now on a streak of 22 TD's vs Zero Interceptions.
And its not exactly pro bowl type weather today in Buffalo.
MVP locked up.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think I can say Henne > Sanchez anymore

while Sanchez is my no means an elite QB, and both QBs lost just now in a marvelous fashion, Henne looked like complete shit. with a ten point lead on top of the lowly Detroit Lions, Henne threw a pick 6 to lose the game

I'm sorry 3, 4 - but at this point in Henne's career he should be much much better. is Sun Life/Landshark Stadium so homosexualized that the Dolphins srsly can not get a win there?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I don't think I can say Henne > Sanchez anymore
> 
> while Sanchez is my no means an elite QB, and both QBs lost just now in a marvelous fashion, Henne looked like complete shit. with a ten point lead on top of the lowly Detroit Lions, Henne threw a pick 6 to lose the game
> 
> I'm sorry 3, 4 - but at this point in Henne's career he should be much much better. is Sun Life/Landshark Stadium so homosexualized that the Dolphins srsly can not get a win there?



I think you are right. Although both QB's will be replaced eventually. 

I've figured out Henne's problem, and it is incurable. His thought process is too slow. He has no timing. He sees the open wide receiver half a second too late and throws a bad pass.

He has other problems, like a low trajectory leading to too many passes being batted at the line, which can be fixed. But any flaws between the ears are just simple incurable. He is destined to be an average journey man QB. Some teams will want him as somebody to hold on to until they get somebody better, but he will not be starting in this league very much longer. 

I'm hoping the Fins draft Cam Newton or Ryan Mallet in the first round this year. We have a good coaching staff in place, other than the offensive (and I mean offensive) coordinator, but a bad QB can ruin everything positive that is being built here.

In Miami, everyone is too reactionary. People, especially the media, are calling for Sparano's head on a pike. But we were 1-15 when he took over. We made the playoffs the next year because Tom Brady was out for the Patriots and we got to play the very weak AFC and NFC West conferences. Even though the record hasn't shown it, this team has gotten better every year. I hope they stay the course and stick with the right guy, because I don't want my Dolphins to go down as the leagues most average, irrelevant team forever.


----------



## axl blaze

nice to see a level had prevail. although I don't think Coach Sporano is top-knotch, I think that it's rather obvious that he is pretty good at what he does and a lot better than what the Dolphins brought to the table in the previous years


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> nice to see a level had prevail. although I don't think Coach Sporano is top-knotch, I think that it's rather obvious that he is pretty good at what he does and a lot better than what the Dolphins brought to the table in the previous years



Feel the same way about Tom Cable, at times we played well this year, albeit against poor teams.

1000 yards and 100 points vs denver
545 yards vs seattle.

Considering the youth of the team, The sheer amount of potential playmakers we have on offense, and the fact that we started a rookie LT who played division 2 ball last year, its been a better year than i expected.


----------



## grimble crumble

The Liberal Media said:


> Feel the same way about Tom Cable, at times we played well this year, albeit against poor teams.
> 
> 1000 yards and 100 points vs denver
> 545 yards vs seattle.
> 
> Considering the youth of the team, The sheer amount of potential playmakers we have on offense, and the fact that we started a rookie LT who played division 2 ball last year, its been a better year than i expected.



yes its been a good year for raider fans. having the raiders play games that actually mattered in dec was badass. not since the jerry rice rich gannon days did that happan, and as you said weve got some you playmakers (ford, mcfad, and murphy) the future looks bright for OAK

The raiders are actually one of those teams thats better than its record and dont forget they still are undefeated in the devision. hopefully they bring effort to the KC game even though it doesnt really matter.

just watch a few pieces here and there and OAK will be a deep playoff team.


----------



## atri

bucs looked great against the seahawks today. hopefully we can beat nawlins next week.


----------



## axl blaze

the most impressive aspect of the Oakland Raiders this year has been sheer athleticism, which is most prevalent on special teams. teams can build off of good special teams, just ask the Chicago Bears about that

I don't think the Raiders are playoff bound this year. but at least you're not a joke anymore. pro football needs teams like the Oakland Raiders to be good, to hit hard, just like their units of old used to do

as a Pittsburgh Steelers fan, I want to hate the Oakland Raiders again. you have the fan base you just need to exploit that killer mindset once again


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Fear peyton manning.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

As a cowwboy fan I knew their kicker had this type of performance in him all along. 
He missed more than a few extra point kicks and a significant amount of <40 yard field goals. We just gotta upgrad is all. I like the Buehler guy as a project player, so I'd keep him on(he's made a few 50+ yarders to mind you), but make sure you have a good clutch kicker doing most of the heavy lifting.


----------



## 23536

Until you're sure you have a franchise quarterback, you have to keep gunning for one every year. You must draft a QB every single year in rounds 1 or 2 until you strike gold. Or, if a prospect like Brees or Vick becomes available, you snatch him up.

1. Teams that have their franchise QB:

NE
Indy
Saints
Steelers
Philly
Giants
San Diego
Green Bay
Atlanta
Bengals
Rams
Houston
Baltimore
Titans (Young)
Cowboys

2. Teams that may have their franchise QB:

Jets
Bills
Chiefs
Bears
Jaguars
Bucs
Broncos

3. Teams that need to continue shopping:

Dolphins
Browns
Redskins
Seahawks
Lions
Carolina
49ers
Cardinals
Vikings
Raiders

The teams in category 3 may be competing against one another for QBs in the draft, which doesn't bode well for Miami.  There's no way in hell that Cam Newton falls to the Dolphins.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Cleveland and Detroit are set at QB.

They will give McCoy and Stafford(whom the Lions invested $78 million in) everychance to succeed. Stafford has shown flashes of Franchise QB ability inbetween his injuries.

Chicago are set as well, especially given how much they gave up to trade for Cutler.

A month ago I would have said Oakland would need to look at drafting someone, but Campbell has played well enough to suggest he gets another chance next year, if there are no coaching changes, it will be the first time in his NFL career of 8years in which he has been with the same OC for 2 straight years. Continuity is important for every NFL QB, you look at the elite guys, they have been in the same scheme for an extended period of time.

I am not sure how enamoured NFL guys will be with Newton, I can think if a few guys whom I would rate ahead of him.

Luck,Locker,Gabbert(if he comes out)Ponder,Devlin, hell maybe even Mr meltdown himself Ryan "Leaf" Mallet. :D


----------



## 23536

recent 1st round QB successes (Hall of Fame in bold):  *P-Manning*, *McNabb*, *Vick*, Palmer, *E-Manning*, *Rivers*, *Roethlinsberger*, Rodgers, Campbell, Young, Cutler, Ryan, Flacco, Stafford, Sanchez, Freeman, Bradford, Tebow

In the past 10 drafts, 27 QBs have been taken in the 1st round.  16 of the 27 were a good idea.

Statistically, there's good reason to draft a quarterback in the 1st round.  In fact, not drafting one is riskier than drafting one.  

Exceptions to the trend: *Favre*, *Hasselbeck*, *Romo*, *Brees*, *Brady*, Garrard, Schaub, Cassel, Fitzpatrick, McCoy all went later than the 1st round (Romo wasn't drafted)

certified 1st round busts in the past 10 drafts: Quinn, Russel, Leinart, Alex Smith, Losman, Grossman, Boller, Leftwich, Ramsey, Harrington, Carr

Plenty of teams say they don't want to risk wasting a 1st round pick on another Jamarcus Russell or another Alex Smith.  But what is worse: to get a Smith or to pass up on a Rodgers?

It's easier to succeed on a 1st round arm than to fail on one.


----------



## The Liberal Media

235360287471352662 said:


> *It's easier to succeed on a 1st round arm than to fail on one*.



Tell that to Oakland who have won nothing with drafting 3 first rounders in 40 odd years.

Wilson,Marinovich,Russell.

And won superbowls and AFC titles with other teams castoffs.

Plunkett,Lamonica,Gannon.

Oakland doesnt have a first rd pick anyways from the Seymour trade, if one was on the board by the time pick 2 rolled around, I would be dissapointed if we took one ahead of a solid Center or D-line prospect.
Campbell improved alot as the season went on, no need to undermine that continuity next year by bringing in another rook.At least not one before rounds 5 or 6, not to mention Campbell was a first round pick, albeit not ours.


----------



## 23536

^agree about Campbell. The Raiders have other priorities than QB and they've been frequently wrong on their QB draft speculation.

In general though, and in the current NFL, the most reliable source for quarterbacks is the 1st round of the NFL draft.  This year's likely playoff starters (1st rounders in bold):

Brady
*Roethlisberger*
*Flacco*
*Sanchez*
*P-Manning*
Cassel
*Vick*
*Cutler*
*Ryan*
*Bradford*
Brees
*Rodgers* or *E-Manning*

The source for quarterbacks is the 1st round.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I would say the teams at the top of the board who really need one are Carolina, Zona, and Buffalo.

Luck is the only one who is a legit top 5 pick.

I expect 4 guys to go first round.
Luck,Locker,Newton,Gabbert( if he declares, which i think he will)

I can see Mallet sliding to round 2.
Bit of a Shame Nick Foles didnt come out, I could have seen him going in round 2 along with Mallet, Ponder and Devlin.

As far as depth goes its much better than last year, but as far as sure fire prospects go I can only see Luck as a legit star, although Gabbert has all the tools as well.

A lot depends on what Cincy does with Carson Palmer, and if Snyder decides to trade up to #1 and take Luck. Shanarat is known to be a big fan of his.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

235360287471352662 said:


> recent 1st round QB successes (Hall of Fame in bold):  *P-Manning*, *McNabb*, *Vick*, Palmer, *E-Manning*, *Rivers*, *Roethlinsberger*, Rodgers, Campbell, Young, Cutler, Ryan, Flacco, Stafford, Sanchez, Freeman, Bradford, Tebow



I wholeheartedly agree with you that drafting a top-notch QB as early as possible is typically a good move.

With that said, if Eli Manning makes it into the NFL Hall Of Fame WITHOUT leading his team to another Super Bowl &/or leading the NFL in ANY major stat in ANY season, I'll give you a rimjob streaming over the internet.

He's a slightly-better-than-average starting QB who got hot for a month three years ago.

Take it easy.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree with you LL. if Eli doesn't win another SB, he can't feasibly make it in the Hall of Fame. shit, I bet there's a bit contingent that thinks Big Ben doesn't have the Peyton or Brady type of skills to be in the Hall of Fame. kinda ridiculous because I would bet a 100 grand that Big Ben has another SB at least in him

Eli was kinda like Sanchez last year. got a bit lucky and had a good, complete team surrounding him


----------



## Kenickie

the most difficult game of Pander & I's relationship is tonight 

as we left Target I hollered at the portly black men in their Saints uniforms

_Nice colours gentlemen_ and they who dat'ed back.

It will be a good game and great for whoever wins tonight. If Falcons win, this might be their year. If the Saints win, they will most surely win against the Bucs next week and it will be a repeat dat appearance.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks to the snowstorms we got Monday Night Football _and _Tuesday Night Football

_are you ready for some football? it's a Tuesday night party!_


----------



## cattledecapitation

On a totally unrelated and uninteresting note, I bought this jersey at Goodwill for $7.99:






:D

one size too large, but oh well


----------



## axl blaze

ATL VS NO

Kenickie VS Pander Bear

woo hoo!


----------



## Kenickie

omg I almost punched random falcons fan at bar. Criticism of my team I can take, but talk shit about my city... Axl you are bailing me out of jail if saints lose. I'll kick that fuckers ass, high heels leave holes you'da thought it was guns, I aint playin', he had it coming.


----------



## atri

congrats kenickie, you ruined my playoff chances, i hope youre happy


----------



## Pander Bear

the whole saints nation can eat my fucking dick.


----------



## axl blaze

this is great

I wonder if Kenickie could srsly kick the ass of this Falcon fan? let me guess, he made a Katrina joke? or did he go for a more low-blow BP oil joke?


----------



## Kenickie

uh, a 10 yr old could have beaten up this guy.

and no, he was like, NOLA sucks because the two times I went there I got punched in the face.

i was like then you were doing something wrong, you don't just get punched in the face unless you're being an asshole or getting mugged.

and he was like, no, NOLA is just full of assholes who will walk up to you and punch you in the face out of the blue.

and i would have so loved to punch him in the face in Atlanta.

i dunno if he had down syndrome or was just stupid, but either way, i hope he puked coors lite all over himself.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> uh, a 10 yr old could have beaten up this guy.
> 
> and no, he was like, NOLA sucks because the two times I went there I got punched in the face.
> 
> i was like then you were doing something wrong, you don't just get punched in the face unless you're being an asshole or getting mugged.
> 
> and he was like, no, NOLA is just full of assholes who will walk up to you and punch you in the face out of the blue.
> 
> and i would have so loved to punch him in the face in Atlanta.
> 
> i dunno if he had down syndrome or was just stupid, but either way, i hope he puked coors lite all over himself.



Here in Miami, we brag about the fact that you get punched in the face for no reason. Different cultures, I suppose.


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Here in Miami, we brag about the fact that you get punched in the face for no reason. Different cultures, I suppose.



you punch people in the face for no reason?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> you punch people in the face for no reason?



Not me personally, but it is something my great city is known for. I'm not typically a violent person. 

I also haven't been punched in the face for no reason, but I suppose that is because everybody thinks I am bigger, stronger, and tougher than I actually am.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Not me personally, but it is something my great city is known for.



that's fucking stupid.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> that's fucking stupid.



We can't help ourselves?

I suppose it is due to the hot weather.


----------



## ChickenScratch

3 said:


> We can't help ourselves?
> 
> I suppose it is due to the hot weather.



meh - probably due to the fact that your city is filled with roided out dick sizers that wear their sunglasses at night.


----------



## Kenickie

welcome home CS


----------



## ChickenScratch

thanks mama.  good game last night.

saints and falcons are about as evenly matched as any 2 teams in the NFL.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ChickenScratch said:


> meh - probably due to the fact that your city is filled with roided out dick sizers that wear their sunglasses at night.



I believe you are thinking of New Jersey?


----------



## Pander Bear

are you saying that south florida isn't awash in trashy snow-bird detritus?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> are you saying that south florida isn't awash in trashy snow-bird detritus?



If you mean that the city awash with crack cocaine, then you are on the money.


Anyways Kenickie, I'm just saying that in Miami we don't punch people in the face when they say they get punched in the face in Miami, we just say "You're in Miami. What the fuck did you expect?"


----------



## axl blaze

I think he's saying South Florida is known to be a haven for some of the trashiest NYC/NJ refugees. which is obvious, as I visit Miami quite a lot. it's like New York South and South American North


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I think he's saying South Florida is known to be a haven for some of the trashiest NYC/NJ refugees. which is obvious, as I visit Miami quite a lot. it's like New York South and South American North



Spend some time in The Grove next time you come down here. 

If you go to all the touristy and world famous areas like South Beach, you are bound to meet the worst of the worst. I never hang out there.

If you want beaches, go to North Miami Beach. But if you go at night, be sure to go in a group. You are liable to get robbed if you go alone or only with your girlfriend. Man, I am taking this way off topic, but I have had some of the best memories of my life rolling on North Beach. 

But the Grove is mostly Miami natives who won't fuck with you if you try to fuck with them. Get drunk enough, and you win a free trip to the Black Grove where you get to hang out with the crackheads and snort heroin all night. Ahh... The memories.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Get drunk enough, and you win a free trip to the Black Grove where you get to hang out with the crackheads and snort heroin all night. Ahh... The memories.



sweepstakes! you're a winner

well the formal Governor of PA called Philly and America out for being "wussies." I know we have a lot of fans here enamored with the glitz-and-glamour play of Michael Vick, but it seems defenses have figured him out ala hit him hard and hit him often. although the Vikings D is good in theory, on paper they have given up a lot of points (not yards though?)

the Eagles are good and fun to watch, but I'm assured in the fact that the NFC will be repped via a NFC South team

and the AFC will be repped via either Pittsburgh or New England


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> sweepstakes! you're a winner
> 
> well the formal Governor of PA called Philly and America out for being "wussies." I know we have a lot of fans here enamored with the glitz-and-glamour play of Michael Vick, but it seems defenses have figured him out ala hit him hard and hit him often. although the Vikings D is good in theory, on paper they have given up a lot of points (not yards though?)
> 
> the Eagles are good and fun to watch, but I'm assured in the fact that the NFC will be repped via a NFC South team
> 
> and the AFC will be repped via either Pittsburgh or New England



I know it sounds crazy.


But NO vs. Baltimore in the Bowl. Baltimore comes out the winner.


----------



## axl blaze

meh, I don't think Baltimore can out Pittsburgh Steelers the Pittsburgh Steelers. same goes for the NY Jets in the playoffs (Jets did win, but I see the outcome different with Troy back in)


----------



## Kenickie

i think Baltimore can Steeler steelers.


----------



## Hypnotik1

It was pretty sweet to see my Saints beat the Falcons on my LAST day in ATL....LOL....

Sorry Kenickie I couldnt make it out....Had a big moving day the next morning (back to NOLA)....so my bad I couldnt get your back =(  

I love nothing more than being the visitor or minority fan base during a big game....It gets heated and viscous and just adds to the tension of the game...Its a blast!

Matty Ice looked a lil more like Matty LICE, as he was scratching his head as Brees proved yet again why he's the Super Bowl MVP and the Saints are STILL the Reigning Champs. 

Watching Brees overcome those 2 bad INT's in the 2nd half to drive the Saints down the field for the game winner....Thing of beauty! Wasnt pretty, but winners find a way to win!

The Dirty Turds just aint ready for Prime Time!

LOL....all smack aside....Both games have been downright slug fests! Ill agree, as previously mentioned....Both teams are very evenly matched and the Saints/Falcons rivalry has been one of the best of the last 5 years in the NFL....Im pretty sure its been featured at least once per season on SNF/MNF the last 5 years or so....and no matter how bad or good either team is.....It'll go down to the wire

I'm sure we'll meet again in the Playoffs....Hopefully the NFC Championship. It'll be EPIC!


----------



## Kenickie

lol it's all good bro, Pander Bear could hide behind his glasses that night


----------



## axl blaze

Matty Ice may have been only mediocre, but let's give him some cred for his impressive home record thus far. Drew Brees is Drew fucking Brees, and when he decides to put up Drew Brees-like numbers, there is usually fuck all one can do to stop him or get in the way

the Saints are firing on all cylinders at the most perfect time of the entire season. their run game is no longer wiggity whack and their defense is finally playing like a unit, unlike during their first half of the season



Kenickie said:


> i think Baltimore can Steeler steelers.



do you REALLY think the Ravens can out Steeler the Pittsburgh Steelers?

or are you simply just making fun of my basic dissertation?  

because I don't think they can. they never have been able to before in the regular season (when Big Ben is playing) or in the playoffs when it matters (two years ago during that epic AFC Championship game)

the Ravens won AT THE LAST SECOND at Pittsburgh early in the year, and this was when the Steelers were playing their 3rd string QB

and although the last Stillers/Ravens match-up was close (but hell, they always are!), Pittsburgh edged Baltimore out - like they always do

*Kenickie *and *3, 4* - do you think that the Ravens will suddenly get it more together and be able to topple both the Pats and/or the Steelers this year, suddenly, when it REALLY matters??

obviously, it could happen, but the recent trends are against ya'll


----------



## China Rider

I just want to say fuck the haters who think the NFC West doesn't deserve a team in the play offs. If Rams get in they will be 8-8....they lost 4 games by less than 4 points....losses vs. Tampa and SF the Rams were not outplayed, just caught some tough late breaks/still learning how to keep a lead in the 2nd half, this team as well as coaching staff are young and getting better and better. They will be a consistent force for years to come....

Can't wait till they take care of business at the DOME in the first round vs the Saints....i've been waiting soooo long to watch a playoff game in St. Louis, that place gets fucking electric!!

After saying all that, won't be surprised if I call off work on Monday recovering after a heart breaking loss Sunday night


----------



## axl blaze

hate to say it but the NFC West is pathetic. the AFC West isn't too far ahead of that conference in suckiness, either. I feel bad for you West Coast football fans. the 90s hey day of the San Fran 49ers are long gone

that deplorable NFC West playoff spot should go to its deserved recipient, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers (or the NY Giants)

you're telling me that St Louis (my predicted winner) deserves that spot, AND a home playoff game more than NY or TB??


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

More so than UConn deserves its spot in the Fiesta =P.  I'm a Rams fan this season...hard to let go of Bradford!


----------



## The Liberal Media

NFL.. please institute a rule whereby a division winner that isnt 9-7 or better cannot be a playoff team. :D

Give the spot to the next best team behind the current wildcards.

PS just watched the Insight bowl on demand, Gabbert looks like a fine QB, but should stay in another year, IF he does he is looking at being picked in a top 10 slot.

At the moment he would probably be a late first rounder.


----------



## lilczey

ONE WORD!!! E--A--G--L--E--S EAGLES!!! 

vikings did get us last week but i forgive cuz their stadium colapsed


----------



## Methadone84

GO FALCONS! Through all the years of watching the Falcons this is definetly the best they've been of all time. I definetly see a superbowl this year.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Methadone84 said:


> GO FALCONS! Through all the years of watching the Falcons this is definetly the best they've been of all time. I definetly see a superbowl this year.



I see one as well, too bad the Pats will smack you upside in it.


----------



## axl blaze

^ or the Steelers, for the second time this season 

looks like I am going up to Cleveland for the Steelers/Cleveland game. hopefully I have more luck wearing the opposing teams' colors than that 12 year old NY Jets fan a couple weeks ago


----------



## animal_cookie

i go out every sunday in my rothlesburger jersey.  surprisingly, i get lots of cheers and go steelers comments.  altho i do not go anywhere near the stadium.


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> ^ or the Steelers, for the second time this season
> 
> looks like I am going up to Cleveland for the Steelers/Cleveland game. hopefully I have more luck wearing the opposing teams' colors than that 12 year old NY Jets fan a couple weeks ago



Funny thing about that game... the 8 whole fans left tried to boo the browns near the end lol.  It didnt work out to well.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Don't.

Sleep.

On.

Peyton.

Fucking.

Manning.

14 to 1, my ass!


----------



## alasdairm

^ how much are you betting on them? put your money where your mouth is for once and let's see the betting slip?

alasdair


----------



## L O V E L I F E

alasdairm said:


> *
> ^how much are you betting on them?
> 
> put your money where your mouth is for once and let's see the betting slip?
> 
> alasdair*



Alasdair,

(1) I've put my money where my mouth is thousands of times.

(2) Notwithstanding (1) above, my personal investing proclivities are absolutely ZERO of your business.

Do you ask people who proclaim that they are in love in SLR threads to "prove it" and to "put [their] money where [their] mouth is" and post a picture of their "significant other?"

Date-stamped?

Mind your fucking business, Alasdair.

The first few HUNDREDS of times that you have posted things similar to what you just posted, I got your point, and I think that almost everyone else did - that if someone "guarantees" that X will happen in the future, that "guarantee" means very little when the person making the "guarantee" is risking nothing.

I just guaranteed NOTHING.

I simply made an assertion of my strong opinion that the Colts are an underlay at 14 to 1 odds when they have the league's most dominant player at the sport's most important position.

I didn't GUARANTEE that the Colts would even win one play-off game - they might very well not - I am simply of the strong opinion that the Colts have a MUCH better than 1 in 15 chance of winning the Super Bowl.

You want to lay 14 to 1 odds against the Colts winning the Super Bowl?

If so, then feel free make me an offer.

Otherwise, please refrain from acting like a fucking asshole.

And for all of your regular pedantic correcting of people on minutiae, there shouldn't be a fucking question mark at the end of your pussy-ass statement/question at the end of your most recent fucking passive-aggressive post.


----------



## Pander Bear

inurnet tuffguy


----------



## Wolfy90

What the fuck, oakland sweeps the divison and misses the playoffs? WTF

The way I see it is, it should be in order to win your divison you must have the better record aggasint your divison rivals in order to become the divsion champion. But nope.
Oh well heres to next year.


----------



## atri

too bad the bucs didnt make it into the playoffs. would have been interesting to se how they handled it. cant say im dissapointed in the season though. much better performance than i expected and i am seriously excited for next year.


----------



## Kenickie

i cannot believe the seahawks are going to the playoffs

the bucs should have their spot

the NFL shouldn't let anyone with a losing season into their playoffs, tell the west to pull it together and stop being so shitty, otherwise they won't get a spot in the playoffs, and those teams like tampa bay will be their representative instead


----------



## grimble crumble

Kenickie said:


> i cannot believe the seahawks are going to the playoffs
> 
> the bucs should have their spot
> 
> the NFL shouldn't let anyone with a losing season into their playoffs, tell the west to pull it together and stop being so shitty, otherwise they won't get a spot in the playoffs, and those teams like tampa bay will be their representative instead



they should have just let oakland represent (close enough). also OAK was undefeated in the afc west, beat all openents in their division by an average of 18 points. only team in the history of the nfl to go undefeated in their devision and not make the playoffs.


----------



## Serious

NYJ @ *IND*
BAL @ *KC*
*NO* @ SEA
*GB* @ PHI

a


----------



## alasdairm

calm down lovelife.

if it wasn't entirely obvious from the context, i didn't actually mean that you should reveal your betting details to the forum. your comments about guarantees are, on this occasion, misdirected as nowhere did i suggest that you had guaranteed anything.

my comments were intended in a more light-hearted manner than you interpreted them. communication is a 2 way street so i apologise for not making my 50% clearer.

alasdair


----------



## grimble crumble

*NYJ* @ IND
*BAL* @ KC (this one should be a beatdown)
*NO* @ SEA
GB @ *PHI*


----------



## Whodathunkit

Kenickie said:


> i cannot believe the seahawks are going to the playoffs
> 
> the bucs should have their spot
> 
> the NFL shouldn't let anyone with a losing season into their playoffs, tell the west to pull it together and stop being so shitty, otherwise they won't get a spot in the playoffs, and those teams like tampa bay will be their representative instead







It is what it is...


----------



## Pander Bear

you love a shitty team


----------



## Kenickie

> By defeating the St. Louis Rams Sunday night, the Seattle Seahawks qualified for the N.F.L. playoffs in spite of having lost nine games and won only seven.
> 
> They are not, technically speaking, the first N.F.L. team to have reached the playoffs with a losing record: in its strike-shortened 1982 season, the league temporarily expanded its post-season to include 16 teams, and the Detroit Lions and Cleveland Browns each advanced with 4-5 records.
> 
> But they are almost certainly the worst. The Seahawks are not any garden-variety 7-9 team: they are an incredibly bad 7-9 team.
> 
> First, consider the Seahawks’ point differential. They allowed 407 points during the regular season while scoring just 310, meaning that they were outscored by roughly a touchdown per game on average. Although it is quite common for N.F.L. teams to reach the playoffs with a negative point differential, none has had one as poor as the Seahawks’ minus-97.
> 
> The Seahawks, moreover, were probably fortunate to be outscored by only 97 points. Measured by yardage, their offense ranked 28th of the 32 N.F.L. teams, while their defense ranked 27th. (Bizarrely, the San Diego Chargers led the N.F.L. in both categories, but finished 9-7 and missed the playoffs.) The Seahawks’ yardage differential — they were outgained by more than 1,100 yards this season, not counting special-teams plays — was the second-worst in football, ahead of only the Arizona Cardinals.
> 
> What’s more, the Seahawks compiled this inglorious record against mediocre opposition. Not only did they have the benefit of playing six games against the other weak teams in the N.F.C. West, but their four intra-conference games were scheduled against teams in the A.F.C. West, which was also rather weak this year. According to the ratings compiled by Jeff Sagarin of USA Today, the Seahawks’ schedule was the fifth easiest in the league.
> 
> Nor, despite Sunday’s victory, can one really give the Seahawks credit for having peaked at the right time. They went 2-5 over their last seven games, defeating only the Rams and the Carolina Panthers, who finished their year at 2-14.
> 
> The more deeply one looks at the Seahawks, indeed, the worse they tend to appear: according to an advanced statistic known as Defense-adjusted Value Over Average, or D.V.O.A. — compiled by the geniuses at Football Outsiders — *the Seahawks were actually the very worst team in the N.F.L. over the course of the regular season*.



http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...010-seattle-seahawks-worst-playoff-team-ever/


a _really_ shitty team.


----------



## Serious

grimble crumble said:


> *NYJ* @ IND
> *BAL* @ KC (this one should be a beatdown)
> *NO* @ SEA
> GB @ *PHI*



Idk, I have faith in the Chiefs.


----------



## rowland2110

KC can beat baltimore, but i dont think its going to happen.

NYJ @ *IND*
*BAL* @ KC
*NO* @ SEA
GB @ *PHI*


----------



## rowland2110

I watched that Rams/Ravens game and it looked like a game between 2 glorified college teams.

Anyway, i dont think the NFL needs to change anything when it comes to playoff seeding.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think they need to change anything, either. since the beginning of NFL time the teams' goal is to win their division, because if you win your division, you automatically make the playoffs. the Chargers won their division with 8-8 last year, and now the Seahawks won their division with a hilarious 7-9

this Seattle incident has never happened before, and it is a fluke. usually, the NFL does it right with their playoff system. congrats to the Hawks and Charlie "Clipboard Jesus" Whitehurst for using the system to their advantage

hopefully the Hawks let their notorious 12th Man come through when they host a playoffs game against the Saints this weekend. it would be one helluva great upset

and I don't think the Colts are going to win the SB, but I do expect them to win a game or two

I'm happy with the chances of my Steelers  when all your teams are celebrating gaily about winning their division and making the playoffs, a Pittsburgh player said that he is going to put his AFC North Champion hat in his drawer and probably not pull it out for a couple years

YOUR football teams get overtly excited by winning your division

for MY football team, it is just business as usual, only hardware that one accumulates on the way to the only piece of hardware that matters - the Lombardi Trophy


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't wait for the sea biscuits to beat the aint's. 

and when they do i'm gonna party like it's 1998 and my name is eugene robinson.


----------



## Kenickie

8) alright man


----------



## axl blaze

if Charlie "Clipboard Jesus" Whitehurst beats the Aints, I will lol uncontrollably


----------



## grimble crumble

Serious said:


> Idk, I have faith in the Chiefs.



I dunno, the raiders HANDLED the chiefs and BAL basically plays the same style as the raiders... but better lol


----------



## Pander Bear

that's a long-standing rivalry though. The raiders played up for it. I kinda like the chiefs at home against BAL, as much as I respect Baltimore. Wouldn't surprise me if the ravens totally exposed them, either. 

New talking point: isn't it exciting how many coaches are getting shit canned this year?


----------



## axl blaze

the Chiefs feature a great running attack. never forget how much this can factor into a playoff win in the NFL


----------



## ChickenScratch

don't forget about eric berry.  <<<<<tennessee fluff.


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh, and i'm a little pissed that none of you told me how allsum my eugene robinson comment was.

google it newbs.


----------



## axl blaze

black and yellow by Wiz Khalifa

it's getting me ready for da Stillers right where they belong - IN THE PLAYOFFS


----------



## The Liberal Media

Harbaugh to Miami rumors are picking up pace.

$8 million a year , which would make him the highest paid coach in the NFL.


----------



## ChickenScratch

mike mularkey declined to interview for the denver job.

SCORE!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Andrew Luck announces he will return to Stanford for his Junior year.

Shakes up all the mock drafts now.


----------



## axl blaze

Mike Mularkey should also be a diamond in these coaching spots that open up in the NFL after every season. I have heard strong rumors that he is considering the Cleveland Browns?

I remember the glorious days when the Pittsburgh Steelers sported Mularkey as their OC, and not this current jack-off. he has a brilliant football mind and I would honestly take him over the trendy and sexy picks like Gruden, Harbaugh Jr, and Cowher


----------



## 23536

The Liberal Media said:


> Harbaugh to Miami



It's Christmas again!!!


----------



## atri

why does everybody have a hard on for gruden?


----------



## axl blaze

hey everybody,

might I ask you all to rid yourselves of the boner you all have for Jim Harbaugh? I know he seems like he could put together a couple winning seasons, but I would be in much more questioning dismay than you all are right now

might I remind you how other storied NCAA coaches have fared in the NFL?

Nick Saban? if he couldn't do it, who can?

Steve Spurrier? lol

Bobby Petrino? this one is a big lol

I'm just saying, don't put all your dicks in one hole, no matter how juicy and storied this said hole might be



atri said:


> why does everybody have a hard on for gruden?



since you posted a phallic metaphor regarding a head coaching job at the same time as I did, I feel like I need to continue

yes, why does everybody have a hard on for Gruden? because he is tough? let me tell you about another Head Coach who was seen as tough, fucking Mike Singletary. ask those football fans in Cali (there has to be some, right? ) how that turned out. Gruden did win a SB, but it was on the jock of Tony Dungy

it's like all these Cleveland Browns fans around here are dismissing their hatred for the Steelers and think that if Bill Cowher came to the Browns, their NFL lives would be instantaneously saved. although I do like Bill Cowher, in his long tenure as a Steelers HC, he did only win won SB with the immense amount of talent he had


----------



## ChickenScratch

you think luck made his decision because there might not even be an nfl season next year?


----------



## axl blaze

or maybe he saw the reports saying how the Carolina Panthers were going to jump on him, and he decided to save his NFL career


----------



## 23536

> might I ask you all to rid yourselves of the boner you all have for Jim Harbaugh?



would that be a hard-baugh?


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha!! nice one, nice one


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> it's like all these Cleveland Browns fans around here are dismissing their hatred for the Steelers and think that if Bill Cowher came to the Browns, their NFL lives would be instantaneously saved. although I do like Bill Cowher, in his long tenure as a Steelers HC, he did only win won SB with the immense amount of talent he had



I still like Cowher but they were never going to win a SB with Neil O'Donnell, Bubby Brister, Tommy Maddox or Kordell Stewart.  Big Ben may have played like crap in his first SB but he has more than proven himself as a winner.  Those other starting QBs under Cowher couldnt hold Big Ben's socks for him.  The talent was always on the D side because that is what sustained their winning ways.  If Cowher had stunk it up a few seasons early on, they may have been able to draft a great QB sooner.  However, I will take all the AFC north titles and sustained winning seasons and playoffs (however painful the losses) over short spurts of great seasons.  Bottom line is he took over for a legendary coach who could not get the team out of the mediocre 80s and placed them into the SB discussion year in and year out.  So yeah, I disagree that Cowher is a trendy or sexy pick.  Whoever gets him is going to be, at the very least, a very good team.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Harbaugh to the Niners 

5 years $25 million


----------



## axl blaze

Wyld 4 X said:


> So yeah, I disagree that Cowher is a trendy or sexy pick.  Whoever gets him is going to be, at the very least, a very good team.



I didn't mean to paint the venerable Bill Cowher in such a bad light. I'm just saying your team acquiring him or some of the other HC candidates isn't suddenly going to turn your franchise into gold

but Cowher is essentially the Pittsburgh Steelers to me, as he repped our team throughout the majority of my (and yours probably) lifetime. just having Cowher on your sideline during games increased your teams toughness during that game in question, and this is why he is the perfect coaching icon to be associated with the black and yellow


----------



## Wolfy90

I wonder who will coach in oakland this year, but lets clear things up Tom Cable wasnt fired he was simply let go. I see what Al Davis sees in this move he saw the Improvement our team had when Hue Jackson came into town he made this season better I believe our improvement was based on his success. However at times we did seem well lost at times but I have no idea I kinda liked Cables look as a coach he seemed like a fearless leader who dared down big AL Davis and got the ax.


----------



## Atlien3

the liberal media said:


> i see one as well, too bad the pats will smack you upside in it.  =d



atlanta falcons over new england patriots in super bowl


----------



## Pander Bear

I made my very own 4chan /sp/ OC


----------



## The Liberal Media

New Orleans on thin ice.

LOVE IT


----------



## The Liberal Media

I fuggin Love PLAYOFF fOOTBALL !!!!

Hawks are giving the Aints a decent game. the intensity is amazing when playoffs roll around ( the half bottle of Jagermeister I just necked has also helped a fair bit)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Are you kidding me???

I have seen better tackling  by Tulane !!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

I forgot if LOVELIFE is a saints fan?

If so .....

Will he ever show his face again after this game ???


----------



## 23536

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-cant-miss-plays/09000d5d81d8d049/Lynch-breaks-off-67-yard-TD

best rush ever

ever


nose tackle and left tackle ran a stunt designed for passing plays.  The stunt causes the left tackle to be driven back and away from the play, and Lynch cut back and easily plowed through the arm tackles of the secondary

it was an obvious running play and somebody on the D should've called off the stunt


----------



## The Liberal Media

2nd game will be much better

Mark Sanchise aka the most overated player of all time will crumble .
And this time he wont even have an excuse about cold weather.


----------



## axl blaze

I have to admit Hawks fans, I've never really bought into your whole 12th man thing until now

I couldn't watch most of the game because I was in the recording studio, but that is freakin' awesome! this is why I love the NFL! Roger Goodell must have an impressive sized boner after witnessing this parity

Seahawks fans: now that you have won another playoff game can you plz stop being so butt-hurt over Super Bowl XL lol?


----------



## grimble crumble

best run ever

period


----------



## The Liberal Media

You all see how Manning is audible ? he cant even see that the  Jets safety is coming over to support the CB.

Yet this doofus still wants to audible to maintain  his  "rep"

Tom Brady wannabe

why does he continually try to let people know he is " football smart"

Wont wash with me.

If  he had brains he would run a quick slant.

But he wont.


----------



## Greenstar420

Hell yea that Seahawks game was epic, fucking awesome win.  I dont watch alot of football but that was the best game ive seen in awhile!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Hate collingsworth must be the worst tv guy ever.

Sounds like he just smoked 40 cigs.


----------



## axl blaze

haha, my Mom likes Collingsworth for some reason. I've never liked him, but due admitably from bias. once a Bengal, always a Bengal I say

holy shit, still can't believe that the Seahawks won. congrats city of Seattle. and I'm sorry Kenickie, when your team loses in the NFL playoffs it should not be a light matter


----------



## Whodathunkit

It's been a great last few weeks for football in Seattle. 
Huskies get revenge on the national stage in a bowl game against Nebraska, and now this. And on another great positive note for the state of Washington, last night Eastern Washington University comes back from behind against Delaware to win the NCAA D-1 Football Championship. 

BELIEVE! 

Now if we can just get those friggin Mariners in order.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## animal_cookie

^hehe, that made giggle 

The seahawks game was pretty epic today. I wish I was in town to go out and celebrate


----------



## rowland2110

axl blaze said:


> I have to admit Hawks fans, I've never really bought into your whole 12th man thing until now
> 
> I couldn't watch most of the game because I was in the recording studio, but that is freakin' awesome! this is why I love the NFL! Roger Goodell must have an impressive sized boner after witnessing this parity
> 
> Seahawks fans: now that you have won another playoff game can you plz stop being so butt-hurt over Super Bowl XL lol?



12th man didnt make the saints secondary look like worst in the league tonight.  That is pretty much what happened.  They had been suspect all year got exposed tonight.

So..

LOL @ the saints.


----------



## Half Cocked

Goddamn I can't believe Seattle did that. I almost didn't watch the game cause I figured they were going to get stomped. I guess I shouldn't have written the season off after the fifteenth week (the San Fran game hurt). 

The first sunny day in seattle in three years. Feels good

BTW Almost as sweet was seeing Manning stand up there with his dissapointing head shake.


----------



## grimble crumble

still cant believe BOTH teams in the superbowl last year are out now. 

I picked new york over the colts but damn, seahawks. such a good game. and I stand by my post earlier. siccest run ever

I hope the pats loose and this will be a refreshing superbowl.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

lol the 8-9 Seahawks are looking like an offensive juggernaut! Can you believe that?
Pete Carroll was the coach of a great USC team, and with a solid quarterback, running backs, and certain key players, they actually look like they deserved their spot. The Rams looked piss poor in their final game, they didn't make use of Bradford's strong arm at all. 
Poor Saints...they looked really weak at times this year though, barely squeaking out wins against the Vikings, Panthers, Cowboys, and falling short to a lot of the lower teams on the totem pole. It's their defense that totally let them down, in this game and all year. Brees played a great game, but Pierre Thomas was much more important than people realized and his loss was devastating for them.

I'm happy about the Jets win too, but they didn't give me confidence about giving New England a run for their money by barely beating a hobbled Colts team. Manning officially has a losing playoff record now!


----------



## Pander Bear

hot damn what a fucked up day. I'm glad i don't have any money riding on this shit.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

That run by Marshawn Lynch was fucking crazy. I've never seen a guy break like 8 fucking tackles like that before at the NFL level.


----------



## Pander Bear

and shove his 5th tackle to the ground like he was on the JV squad or some shit... damn.


----------



## axl blaze

*Pete "Gay Bar" Carroll*






approves of this day


----------



## Atlien3

Lynch run in the Seahawks win over New Orleans was phenomenal. Ok so who wins today>?

Baltimore over K C and Green Bay over VICK and PHILLY


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well I got both picks wrong yesterday, so I am gonna go for Baltimore and Green Bay today 

Im not greedy, I just want to see the Chiefs get a severe beating


----------



## Methox23

Ravens Tonight no question.. Bulger, Marc


----------



## The Liberal Media

WOW @ THIS 

Pissed off. Ruined my Sunday 

Coul we be looking at the first defensive player to get a $100 million contract? I wouldn bet against it.


"Pro Bowl cornerback Nnamdi Asomugha contract voided and now will be allowed to become an unrestricted free agent without the Oakland Raiders being able to use their franchise tag on him, according to an NFL Players Association document.

"Even the Raiders appear surprised by the development.  They had a team option to keep Asomugha for the 2012 season at $16.8 million or the quarterback franchise tag number, whichever was higher.  But Asomugha had a “little known” clause that said his deal would void if he didn’t achieve his not-likely-to-be-earned incentives in 2010."

His contract also contained a stipulation that if he didn’t achieve his incentives, the Raiders would agree not to designate him their franchise or transition player.

To achieve his incentives, Asomugha had to play in a greater number of defensive plays in 2010 than he did in 2009, and this season Asomugha played in only 14 games whereas he played in all 16 in 2009.

He also could have achieved his incentives by improving upon on his interceptions, fumble recoveries or sacks this season -- but he didn?t have any interceptions, fumble recoveries or sacks this season.

He will be THE top defensive player available whenever free agency begins."


----------



## AmorRoark

My friend's photo (9 am) @ Chief's stadium






HELL YEAH!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

my picks....

packers and baltimore are my picks.

(Not that I am not completely nervous about the game... being a packer fan)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Chefs are such a fraud, we bitchslapped them TWICE.

If Jano doesnt miss THREE FG's against Arizona, and Jason Campbell shows up against SF... thats Oakland playing today.


----------



## kkgb1035

go seahawks


----------



## Pander Bear

go bandwagon


----------



## The Liberal Media

Total yards 108-6 

Lol @ KC

Bugger I just jinxed it Flacco Fumbles
Dammit they score, Ok ill just stop posting for the rest of the game.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not moving from this couch until all these games are over!

really wanting the Chiefs to pull something out. both teams are playing good defense...


----------



## Half Cocked

DAMN IT! I can't watch the packers philly game cause direct tv is being a little bitch about renewing contracts with Fox, ughh this sucks.

Looks like the ravens are going to take this one.


----------



## melange

pats and falcons


in sb


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

Whatcha know about BEAST MODE


----------



## axl blaze

melange said:


> pats and falcons
> 
> 
> in sb



way to go out on a limb with your picks


----------



## Pander Bear

go hokies


----------



## Serious

Lol GG Phailly. This one is on Vick and Avant, straight choke. 

Wouldn't want to be Vick's dog when he gets home.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

The packers.. Starting the season with a win on their turf and ending the eagles season with a win on their turf... Must hurt man! *MUST HURT!*


----------



## melange

dbl post


----------



## melange

axl blaze said:


> way to go out on a limb with your picks




lolk



Pander Bear said:


> go hokies




agreed


----------



## grimble crumble

eagles should have one that game if there kicker was any good. totally called the beatdown on KC though.


----------



## melange

shoulda woulda coulda

if it was at lambeau it would have been a blowout


----------



## grimble crumble

believe it or not, the packers were my preseason pick for the superbowl but then I abandoned them midseason with all the injury stuff and lack of any running ability. 

ide like to see the seahawks win it and just leave the nation confused as fuck.

that wont happen. so I really hope someone besides the pats/steelers win. 
I think either the ravons or ATL would be cool


----------



## rowland2110

Half Cocked said:


> DAMN IT! I can't watch the packers philly game cause direct tv is being a little bitch about renewing contracts with Fox, ughh this sucks.
> 
> Looks like the ravens are going to take this one.



Huh? It was on here.  Direct tv aint going to block out local channels.  I noticed we no longer got the HD ones though.

Direct TV is going down the tubes pretty fast though.


----------



## rowland2110

melange said:


> shoulda woulda coulda
> 
> if it was at lambeau it would have been a blowout



I think the eagles win that game 9-10 times.


----------



## Methox23

Ravens for the superowl, a bit of a longshot...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Asomugha is one of the league's best man-to-man cornerbacks, with most teams choosing not to throw to his side of the field. According to STATS LLC, Asomugha was targeted on just 33 pass attempts this season. He allowed 13 completions for 205 yards and no touchdowns, burnishing his reputation as a shutdown cornerback.

Thats about 15 yards per game, insane.

His last deal was 45 million for 3 years.

Hopefully Al can sign him up again, I cant fathom the thought of him going to New England or something like that. If it happened, they could lock up 3 or 4 superbowls in the next half dozen seasons.This guy basically takes away half the field, he is a DC dream.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ should have never got rid of tom cable, the players loved him and wanted to play there hardest for him.

asomugha returning is more crucial than cable though. dude was one of the most under appreciated players in the nfl.


----------



## The Liberal Media

grimble crumble said:


> ^^^ should have never got rid of tom cable, the players loved him and wanted to play there hardest for him.
> 
> asomugha returning is more crucial than cable though. dude was one of the most under appreciated players in the nfl.



I am one of the few who was glad to see Cable go.
2-8 outside the divison, 5 losses to teams with losing records, the division sweep means nothing, KC showed yesterday how piss poor the AFC West is anyways.

With the talent we have we should have romped that division, but Cables coaching and musical chairs at QB really cost us, why/how on  earth we lost to SF and Zona and Miami and Houston is beyond me, losing to 4 teams that didnt even make the playoffs is all on Cable.


----------



## grimble crumble

I agree that the musical chairs thing at QB cost us and that campbell should have always been the starter, but honestly take away seabass missed chipshot, a special teams play against the jags and a hurt mcfad/campbell against the niners and the raiders are an 11-5 team last season. literally the flip of a coin from being 11-5

thats a huge improvement from the raiders of old, and so was even the way the season turned out anyway. I think thats worthy of another contract and for once establishing some consistent coaching under the same personell with these young guys.

plus cable only got one season to not have jamarcus sizzurp russell as his QB and it was al davis who was forcing that guy down his throat each season.


----------



## The Liberal Media

grimble crumble said:


> I agree that the musical chairs thing at QB cost us and that campbell should have always been the starter, but honestly take away seabass missed chipshot, a special teams play against the jags and a hurt mcfad/campbell against the niners and the raiders are an 11-5 team last season. literally the flip of a coin from being 11-5
> 
> thats a huge improvement from the raiders of old, and so was even the way the season turned out anyway. I think thats worthy of another contract and for once establishing some consistent coaching under the same personal with these young guys.
> 
> plus cable only got one season to not have jamarcus sizzurp russell as his QB and it was al davis who was forcing that guy down his throat each season.



I am big on conspiracy theory , I think Al interview Hue last year and bascially told him the job ws his in 2011

If cable did a great job as most think he did, will be interested to see who invites him for a HC interview.

5 days have passed, and nobody has. he wont get another HC job in NFL, might get an o line job, or a HC job at a lower tier college.

So is he really that great a coach? Doesnt seem to me that people are scrambling to hire him.


----------



## Wolfy90

Wolfy90 said:


> I wonder who will coach in oakland this year, but lets clear things up Tom Cable wasnt fired he was simply let go. I see what Al Davis sees in this move he saw the Improvement our team had when Hue Jackson came into town he made this season.
> 
> I believe our improvement was based on his success. However at times we did seem well lost at times but I have no idea I kinda liked Cables look as a coach he seemed like a fearless leader who dared down big AL Davis and got the ax.



hmm.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Any other Raider fans hang out on IBA?

Here is the list of peoples next hire choice, makes for interesting reading, and a good insight to the warped thinking us fellow raider fans have 

THE NEXT COACH OF THE RAIDERS LIST
No votes for Hue will be accepted
plunketthead……………Bryan Harsin, Boise State.
JT money……………
Dakota………..Cam Newtons dad
phatcable……..steve marriucci or dennis green
skikid68………Return of Chuckie
EnglandRaider……………Harbaugh
Alex7…………….Mornhinweg
KK……..any al davis bootlicker
RMR……..Art Shell
Oakglan……..Harbaugh
JFB…….The Fassell family (sung to the addams family)
Raiderbuck………..sockpuppet
justwinbaby………..josh the cheater mcdaniels
BloodRaider………..Al Davis
Raider Dell…………Lamont Jackson
CanuckRaider………chuckles the clown
Purpledrink………….icecube
McRaider5150………….Amy Trask
florida pete………..Maria Sharapova
Macho Man Randy Savage …..wayne fontes
SnB Production ………….Marc Trestman
no mas diamanti…………bill parcells
chris inNY…………….Mcdaniels
inonewordraider……………joe pesci
lmn…………Alvis whitted
r8eray……….Ron Rivera
Texguy……….chris mortenson
Itzsteve………………john condo
The Real D-Rac………..steve sarkision
Carl Weathers……Mike Martz/bill Callahan
BraveheartRaider……………James Lofton
Raiderrockstar………………buford t justice
DaRayduh………..John Goodman
OAKlifer…..Barrett Robins/Dennis Rodman as Ass head coach
504 Raider…………………..Craig T Nelson


----------



## The Liberal Media

Still a bit pissed about Scrabble.
I bought a replica jersey of his like 5 months ago.

Cost me $70

Hope he stays.

Im gonna get a McFadden one next tho. :D


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> If Jano doesnt miss THREE FG's against Arizona, and Jason Campbell shows up against SF... thats Oakland playing today.



...and losing just as badly.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> So is he really that great a coach? Doesnt seem to me that people are scrambling to hire him.



Nope, he isnt but he was also handcuffed by AD as all Raiders HCs are.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Wyld 4 X said:


> Nope, he isnt but he was also handcuffed by AD as all Raiders HCs are.



This is the mystery of the Raiders, nobody knows for sure how much " hands on" influence Al has, he hasnt talked to the media in 15 months.

Rumors abound that Al was pissed that Cable guy went for grad over JC midseason. 

Grad is a piss poor backup at best, Campbell might not be better, such a shame we traded that #1 pick for Seymour( in retrospect its a good trade, if he signs again)

Jake Locker would have looked awesome in Silver and Black. And we probably could have gotten him at pick #17.


----------



## rowland2110

Methox23 said:


> Ravens for the superowl, a bit of a longshot...



When the ravens play as physical as they did against KC they can beat anybody. Even the pats. 

Ravens/STeelers is going to be brutal. Again.


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah, I have no clue how dude thinks that's a longshot. and this coming from a guy who was bred to hate the Ravens with every ounce of my being (being a Steelers fan who is from Ohio lol)

re: Ravens/Steelers, here I am thinking that even if my Steelers win; will we have anything left to play the next week against most likely the New England Patriots??

Asomugha is very, very good but he is nearing 30 years old. I don't understand how he can ask for _that _much amount of money, because he excels at his position because of his fast-twitch and reactionary muscle movement


----------



## Kenickie

i'm rooting for a bird bowl


----------



## KamMoye

because big contracts in sports are necessarily about getting paid for work done prior.


----------



## axl blaze

but my point was that I think he's asking for too much money, due to his age


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> re: Ravens/Steelers, here I am thinking that even if my Steelers win; will we have anything left to play the next week against most likely the New England Patriots??



Have to agree as much as it pains me.  The only way the Pats will not get to the SB is if the Jets pull off a Seattle-type of shocking upset this weekend.  Otherwise, they will take what is left of the Steelers/Ravens team and play Tecmo Bowl with them.  Then we'll need a miracle from the NFC again....


----------



## grimble crumble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueR1TFFEt3g&feature=player_embedded

hilarious


----------



## Pander Bear

Wyld 4 X said:


> Have to agree as much as it pains me.  The only way the Pats will not get to the SB is if the Jets pull off a Seattle-type of shocking upset this weekend.  Otherwise, they will take what is left of the Steelers/Ravens team and play Tecmo Bowl with them.  Then we'll need a miracle from the NFC again....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flBXW78dVEc

Dirty birds are endorsed by black jesus. They are america's great hope to finally put an end to this pats bullshit.


----------



## axl blaze

I was thinking, Baltimore and Atlanta are pretty similar cities, in that they are both very black and despite most places in that region (in Baltimore you have the dreaded Northern Virginia and in the ATL you have the dreaded South as a whole) that could be nightmarish for a black man. but in these cities, black folk thrive (as any person of any race should be allowed to do, obviously)

so therefore the BLACKEST SUPERBOWL OF ALL TIME would be...

the Baltimore Ravens VS the Atlanta Falcons

did anything I just say make any sense to anyone but me?


----------



## Pander Bear

The South is where most black people live, dood.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I was thinking, Baltimore and Atlanta are pretty similar cities, in that they are both very black and despite most places in that region (in Baltimore you have the dreaded Northern Virginia and in the ATL you have the dreaded South as a whole) that could be nightmarish for a black man. but in these cities, black folk thrive (as any person of any race should be allowed to do, obviously)
> 
> so therefore the BLACKEST SUPERBOWL OF ALL TIME would be...
> 
> the Baltimore Ravens VS the Atlanta Falcons
> 
> did anything I just say make any sense to anyone but me?



what?

what about Atlanta vs Oakland, or Atlanta vs Houston? New Orleans is a nigga's home team, and that is absolutely insane to think that the south isn't safe for black people, the south isn't safe for pussies too scared to throw up deuces at those boys swerving with rattlin' trunks and 24s.


----------



## axl blaze

I usually see many more white people down South. are you trying to argue whether Baltimore is South or North? it might geographically more North, but I feel like it is the true starting point of the South, with its Southern charm and shit

STILL blackest Super Bowl of all-time AMIRITE?


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I usually see many more white people down South. are you trying to argue whether Baltimore is South or North? it might geographically more North, but I feel like it is the true starting point of the South, with its Southern charm and shit
> 
> STILL blackest Super Bowl of all-time AMIRITE?



cuz you went to Savannah and SXSW?? 8)

and what's this southern charm you speak of? you keep telling us Southerners have no charm 8)


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> STILL blackest Super Bowl of all-time AMIRITE?



Blackest superb owl: LA Raiders play the New Orleans Saints in the Houston Astrodome, or the Georgia Dome.


----------



## animal_cookie

can your team literally shake the ground?



> The crazed reaction from the fans wasn't surprising considering what Lynch had just accomplished, shedding a half-dozen or so broken tackles on his way to the longest touchdown run of his career that gave Seattle a 41-30 lead with 3:22 left.
> 
> Turns out, Lynch's TD shook Qwest Field and the ground around the stadium - literally.
> 
> Vidale said a seismic monitoring station located about 100 yards west of the stadium registered seismic activity during Lynch's run. The shaking was most intense during a 30-second stretch about the time Lynch broke free from the line of scrimmage, finished off his touchdown and celebrated in the end zone with his teammates.
> 
> After that, Vidale said, the shaking died down, but it took about a minute for the shaking to completely fade away.



source


----------



## animal_cookie

Pander Bear said:


> Blackest superb owl: LA Raiders play the New Orleans Saints in the Houston Astrodome, or the Georgia Dome.



would the whitest superbowl be seattle seahawks vs indianapolis colts in glendale, arizona (cardinals stadium)?


----------



## grimble crumble

^naw arizona is pretty mexican so ive heard


----------



## animal_cookie

^much of it is, but glendale is pretty white and gentrified.  i can't think of a stadium in a more yuppiefied town.


----------



## Pander Bear

Whitebowl: Vikings vs patroits in Indianapolis

These are by far the three whitest places I've been. I've met one black guy in indianapolis-- and he was from Atlanta.


----------



## Kenickie

animal_cookie said:


> can your team literally shake the ground?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVrM8dSAtu4


----------



## Methox23

blackest- ravens vs saints in atlanta


----------



## Methox23

axl blaze said:


> ^ yeah, I have no clue how dude thinks that's a longshot. and this coming from a guy who was bred to hate the Ravens with every ounce of my being (being a Steelers fan who is from Ohio lol)
> 
> re: Ravens/Steelers, here I am thinking that even if my Steelers win; will we have anything left to play the next week against most likely the New England Patriots??
> 
> Asomugha is very, very good but he is nearing 30 years old. I don't understand how he can ask for _that _much amount of money, because he excels at his position because of his fast-twitch and reactionary muscle movement



Yeah i suppose i should be more positive lol, i reckon against the steelers it will be alot closer , than against the chiefs.....but i reckon they will edge it just... be a very tight game..... cant wait. Ravens!!


----------



## axl blaze

I hate the Ravens with all ounce of my being!!

but good luck. there is no doubt a mutual respect for both of our teams

please, whoever wins please beat up on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots


----------



## L O V E L I F E

axl blaze said:


> *
> I hate the Ravens with all ounce of my being!!
> 
> but good luck. there is no doubt a mutual respect for both of our teams
> 
> please, whoever wins please beat up on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots*



Fear not, axl - the Jets shall take care of the Cheatriots for you.

I've got a feeling.

That Sunday night's gonna be a good night . . .


----------



## Methox23

Lol, you hate them so much you had to write it twice...


And cheers good luck to you to... If the ravs lose to the steelers i shall be supporting the steels to win the super bowl, just so i can say we got knocked out to the champions :D, Eric Weems!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L O V E L I F E said:


> Fear not, axl - the Jets shall take care of the Cheatriots for you.
> 
> I've got a feeling.
> 
> That Sunday night's gonna be a good night . . .



I hope you are right.


----------



## Atlien3

Pander Bear said:


> go hokies



Auburn won last night now the FALCONS WILL TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlien3

l o v e l i f e said:


> fear not, axl - the jets shall take care of the cheatriots for you.
> 
> I've got a feeling.
> 
> That sunday night's gonna be a good night . . .



not a damn chance


----------



## Pander Bear

don't sleep on manning ----> don't sleep on the jets.


----------



## Methox23

axl blaze said:


> I hate the Ravens with all ounce of my being!!
> 
> but good luck. there is no doubt a mutual respect for both of our teams
> 
> please, whoever wins please beat up on Tom Lady and the Cheatriots




Hey axl ive just been surfing the forum, and came across the pictures of lovers thread lol, and saw your pic.... have you ever seen Californication?? cause your misses instantly reminded me of Marcy lol.. if you have ever seen it , look it up lol Marcy Runcle Californication


----------



## Methox23

Sorry A bit of topic , but back to the topic on hand,


Ravens woo lol !!


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I've seen Californication. thanks for the reference on my lady, I take that as a compliment!

LL my mang! I hope you are right. sometimes I just don't know about the 4-4 defense that the Jets run, it's a little dated, but perhaps the way NY creeps up that extra safety as a linebacker might help against the New England West Coast dink-and-dunk


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

axl blaze said:


> *Pete "Gay Bar" Carroll*



I always thought he was kind gay looking. I didn't hear that about him though.
I also never knew Ray Lewis, or someone in his posse killed a dude or two 10 years ago. I somehow just heard about that last weekend for the first time.
I was asking my dad what he thought of Ray Lewis compared to LT and some other great linebackers and he was like "idk didn't he kill some guy a while back?:"
And I was like "well maybe by giving them a concussion, but I don't think so." Then I googled it and was amazed.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Methox23

axl blaze said:


> yeah, I've seen Californication. thanks for the reference on my lady, I take that as a compliment!
> 
> LL my mang! I hope you are right. sometimes I just don't know about the 4-4 defense that the Jets run, it's a little dated, but perhaps the way NY creeps up that extra safety as a linebacker might help against the New England West Coast dink-and-dunk



Yeah deff a compliment lol.... Cokey smurf lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pander Bear said:


> don't sleep on manning ----> don't sleep on the jets.



LOL, ws just thinking the same thing.

Next week it will be Dont sleep on that kid Brady


----------



## Kenickie

CoffeeDrinker said:


> I also never knew Ray Lewis, or someone in his posse killed a dude or two 10 years ago. I somehow just heard about that last weekend for the first time.
> I was asking my dad what he thought of Ray Lewis compared to LT and some other great linebackers and he was like "idk didn't he kill some guy a while back?:"
> And I was like "well maybe by giving them a concussion, but I don't think so." Then I googled it and was amazed.



lol, he's a straight thug though, fo realz


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for all your efforts in me having to close this thread because it has reached 1k posts! this is the first year that I've had to close the NFL and CFB threads before the season is over. and I couldn't have done it without all of you


----------

